#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-28
<robotti^> irc protokolla ei oo useimmissa irc-verkoissa salattu
<robotti^> joten ihan sama :)
<homebank> Voisikos joku kurkistaa offtopiciin niin näkee minun ongelmani :)
<homebank> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586361/
<homebank> tietosuunta.com!
<tuhoojabotti> nevahöörd
<Iltsu> robotti^, jepni, et olis varmaa pitäny sanoo tietoturvaks mallia -88 :p
<homebank> kukkuu
<homebank> Työkaveri kyseli, että miksi firefox 4 on ilmanen kun sitä on jo downloadattu yli 37 milj kappaletta. En osannu vasta, mutta löysin tälläsen sivun, niin pitääkö tässä tieto paikkansa.
<homebank> http://www.webannoyances.com/why-is-firefox-free.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/osNZuu -> Web Annoyances: Why is Firefox free?
<Tm_T> homebank: se ilmaisuus ja avoimmuus on se mikä tekee Firefoxista niin hyvän?
<homebank> ok?
<hifi> moni muukin asia on ilmaista
<hifi> itseasiassa kaikki yleisessä käytössä olevat selaimet on ilmaisia
<homebank> hyvää hyvyyttään koodaajat ohjelmoi firefoxia. Luulis että ne saa siitä palkkaa
<hifi> osa saa, osa ei
<homebank> mikä on tämä osa joka saa?
<hifi> ne joille maksetaan siitä ilosta että koodaa sitä?
<Tm_T> joku taho, esim Mozilla foundation, katsoo että heidän työ on niin hyvää että siitä kannattaa maksaa?
<hifi> se on vaan ikävää että chrome meni firefoxin ohi nopeudessa
<hifi> en voi enää fanittaa :(
<Tm_T> homebank: joo tuo linkkaamasi sivu kuvaa kyllä aika hyvin asiaa
<Tm_T> hifi: missä nopeudessa?
<homebank> hifi ai onko chrome paljonkin nopeampi kuin firefox 4?
<kirvesAxe> sivujen rendausnopeudessa kai?
<hifi> se, ja googlen V8 js-engine on ainakin nopeampi kuin firefox 3
<hifi> nelosesta en tiedä
<hifi> näpsäkämmin se chrome on toiminut mitä firefox
<homebank> ymmärsin että firefox 4:ssa on panostettu nopeuteen kanssa?
<Tm_T> minä haluaisin nähdä käytännön mittauksia (:
<homebank> minäkin
<Tm_T> mutta menee aiheen ohi jo
<hifi> onhan noita
<hifi> itsehän voi kohtuu helposti testata
<hifi> sunspiderillä ainakin javascriptin voi testata
<hifi> sen nopeus on aika ratkaiseva nykyajan webbisovelluksilla
<inz> Ja testin valitsemalla voi valita voittajan
<homebank> no mä en tähän jaksa asentaa chromea.
<Tm_T> hifi: se testi ei ole käytännön mittausta
<homebank> eli joku muu saa testailla onko firefox 4 sitte tullu nopeammaksi :)
<hifi> kylla firefox 4 on varmasti nopeampi
<hifi> mitä kolmonen
<homebank> entäpä shiftfox?
<tpls> kivasti kopsattu operan ulkoasu tuossa ff4:ssa
<homebank> luulis että shiftfox olis nopein linuxille kun siinä saa valita mikä prosessori sulla on käytössä
<tpls> mouse gesture+speed dial sun muut saa varmaan extensioneilla mut eipä jaksa asennella ku operas ne on jo valmiina...
<Tm_T> homebank: mutta niin, alkuperäiseen kysymykseesi voi vastata lyhyesti "Firefox on ilmainen koska avoimmuuden ja ilmaisuuden filosofia Firefoxin takana tekee siitä niin hyvän"
<hifi> hyvin raaka testi uusimmalla chromen kehitysversiolla vs. firefox 3.6.16, chrome vetää ton sunspiderin yli 230% nopeammin
<inz> Hmm, sunspider 0.9.1 ei edes toimi mun fx4:llä
<inz> Eikun toimi se, se ei vaan näyttäny mitään progressia
<hifi> tällä ei ole mitään tieteellistä perustaa
<inz> Mun fx4 on 1.23x as fast kuin chrome
<inz> molemmat nightlyjä
<hifi> sunspiderissä?
<inz> Mut tietysti v8 benchmarkissa chrome sai yli tuplapisteet
<inz> hifi, joo
<hifi> onko sulla fx4 stablea?
<inz> ei, b13pre
<hifi> olis mielenkiintosta saada edes sunspider-vertailu firefox 3.6 ja 4.0 vs. chrome 10/11/12
<homebank> Jos chrome on 0.3sec nopeampi niin en sen takia jaksa sitä asentaa.
<inz> hifi, oli mulla 4.0 finalkin näköjään, se sai 1.25x as fast
<hifi> inz: mielenkiinnosta jos vertailee 3.6:tta vielä :)
<hifi> koska toi firefox on ollut niin tuskasen hidas viimeaikoina
<inz> Emmää semmosia jaksa
<inz> Mutta tiedän, että se on useempaa kertaluokkaa hitaampi
<hifi> jos toi 4.0 oikeasti rullaa hitosti paremmin voi selain taas vaihtua
<hifi> en kyl tiedä
<inz> Ei se muuten rullaa, mutta javascript-engine on nopeutunu =)
<hifi> eipä ainakaan tarvitse systemaattisesti vältellä sitä enää
<hifi> chrome ei taivu ja pauku niin hyvin mitä firefox
<hifi> kiskon ton nelosen ppa:sta ja testaan ihan tällä koneella
<hifi> haa
<hifi> 4.0 on vähintäänkin yhtä nopea sunspiderissä mitä chrome
<hifi> annetaan toistaiseksi ainakin anteeksi javascriptin hitaus :)
<inz> krakenissa fx4 on 1.12x as fast
<czr> 0.12x on aika lame nopeutus kyl :-)
<inz> on
<czr> "otettiin assertit pois, khihihi"
<hifi> pääasia että se ei ole enää tuskasen hidas kuten 3.x
<inz> Ilmeisestikin nopein sunspiderissä olis 32-bit IE9, muttei oo mitään konetta millä moista vois testata
<hifi> juu, työkaveri testas sunspiderin IE9:llä ja Chromella ja IE9 oli nopeampi
<inz> Tosin marraskuussa oli juttua, että IE9 tsiittais
<hifi> vois kokeilla kotona jos vaihtais firefoxiin taas vaihteeks, kokeilee miten toi nelonen toimis
<homebank> hifi
<homebank> http://glow.mozilla.org/#arc
<hifi> surullisinta tossa glowissa on että se toimii parhaiten IE9:llä
<hifi> koska rautakiihdytys
<homebank> minuutissa menee nyt 2478 kpl:etta, joskus keskiviikkona oli yli 3700 minuutissa
<homebank> alkaa hidastumaan :)
<hifi> no, se laskee lähinnä windows-käyttäjiä muutenkin
<homebank> jaa mulla on iha mopokone ja hetken kun tolla sivulla on niin loppuu nykiminen.
<tale> Mitä merkkejä saa käyttää WLAN-verkon SSID:ssä? Onko esimerkiksi äöÄÖ sallittuja?
<mjr> mmh, A valid SSID is 0-32 octets with arbitrary contents. The only special case is that a SSID with length 0 sometimes indicates the wildcard SSID (in probe request frames for instance). There's no character set associated with the SSID, a 32-byte string of NUL-bytes is a valid SSID.
<mjr> ilmeisesti ei ole määritelty, eli sinne voi tunkea mitä vaan, mutta voi sitten näkyä hassusti jossain
<mjr> utf-8:na sinne käytännössä kannattanee laittaa asioita
<tale> Jaha, pitää kokeilla osaako asiaskasohjelmat näyttää tuon jos on UTF-8-merkkejä.
<igogiko_> o hello
<igogiko_> kertokaa miks kusee ku yritän tuolt gnomen valikost avata Sijainnit -> * (esm. musiikki/lataukset) nii se avaa sen sijainni vlc
<igogiko_> nähtäväst joku menny pielee pahemma kerra
<igogiko_> jostai pitäis saada default ohjelmat muoksittuu
<igogiko_> jaa- ?
<tale> igogiko_: Ne sijainnit on tiedostoselaimen eli nautiluksen kirjanmerkkejä. Voit pistää sinne haluamasi kansiot ja webbiosoitteet.
<tale> igogiko_: Avaa vaikka kotihakemistosi sieltä sijainneista, se on nautilus joka sen ikkunan tekee. Sitten Nautiluksen Sijainnit-valikosta alat tutkimaan.
<igogiko_> jaa
<igogiko_> avaan kotikansion sijainneista -> aukeaa VLC
<kakeman> hassua
<tale> igogiko_: Kun muokkaat kirjanmerkkejä, mitä siihän kotikansion kohdalla on osoitteena?
<igogiko_> ei näy kotikansiota, vaan Musiikki, Kuvat, Lataukset
<igogiko_> Ja niiden osoitteena /home/igogiko/Musiikki, Kuvat, Lataukset
<tale> igogiko_: Jotenkin se Nautilus on seonnut. Tässä ehkä apua: http://linux.about.com/library/gnome/blgnome6n3d.htm
<tale> igogiko_: Voit lisäillä haluamiasi kansioita kirjanmerkkeihin, ja koittaa Nautiluksen asetuksista katsoa mikä siellä on kotihakemiston kohdalla.
<Sysi> jollai gconf-editorilla varmaan saa säädettyä
<tale> Joo, minä en ole gconfilla juuri mitään osannut tehdä, hankala niin se epeli.
<tale> igogiko_: Voit kokeilla toisella käyttäjätunnuksella, veikkaan että sillä toimii kotihakemisto oikein. Nollaamalla asetukset omalla käyttäjätunnuksellasi pitäisi tällöin tulla kuntoon sekin.
<tale> igogiko_: Se vaan hankala tietää mikä asetus pitäisi nollata, ja jos kaikki nollaa niin tosiaan pitää sitten uudestaan kaikki säädöt tehdä.
<igogiko_> aa sainkin jo korjattua
<igogiko_> sudo apt-get remove vlc ;)
<Luins> Voiko ubuntun asentaa windowssissa Virtualboxsiin
<Hamatti> voi
<Luins> miten tämä kannattaa sitten toteuttaa?
<Luins> lataan tavallisen ubutun tallenan työpöydälle ja ensin
<Luins> virtualboxsilla sen?
<puunakki> Luins: http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kdqJ8d -> How to Install Ubuntu on VirtualBox - wikiHow
<puunakki> tuolla ohjeet :)
<Luins> kiitosta
<Luins> Tiedättekö mitä tehdä jos ei löydy tuolta Virtualboxsista tuo CD/DVD kohta?
<Lancer> Missä on Suomen Ubuntu Global Jam?
<keijo> moi
<keijo> kaikille
<keijo> oon ihan uus käyttäjä
<bioterror> moikkamoi
<keijo> Mutta asensin fedoran koska ei saanut muuta asennettua. cd-asema on niin vanha.
<keijo> dvd eikä mitkään toimi
<harto> kerrasta koukkuun, sano
<keijo> saako fedoraan finnish language packages?
<bioterror> no on tavallaan kyllä vähän väärä zänneli ;)
<keijo> mut ei ne auta siellä
<keijo> :D
<keijo> en ois tätä asentanu, mutta oli "pakko"
<bioterror> fedorassa on joku yum tms. pakettihallinta jolla voi hakea varmasati hakea
<Sysi> kyllä kai siihen saa, mutta kysy fedora-kanavalta miten
<Sysi> yum list *fi* voi kokeilla
<Sysi> (ubuntu ei kyllä vaadi dvd:tä mutta jos ei toimi niin ei sitte)
<Sysi> gnomessa kyllä pitäis olla joku GUI tolle, onkohan sitä fedorassa
<Echramath> Eiks se muka boottaa ubuntun asennus-cd:tä lainkaan?
<Sysi> valitte kirjautuessa kieleksi suomi
<keijo> mulla oli vaan yksi cd-r
<keijo> dvd:lle poltin sitte ubuntun
<keijo> mutta ei se sitä lue
<keijo> yli 5 vuotta vanha kone
<keijo> system>administration>language suport ### tollanen taitaa olla ubuntussa. ei löydy fedorasta ainakaan suoraan
<Echramath> Aijaa no sit tietysti.
<Echramath> Itse poltan mediat cd-rw:lle.
<keijo> joo
<keijo> no eik ai toi haittaa
<keijo> su -c 'yum groupinstall <language>-support'
<keijo> tollanen oli mutta toi päivitti openofficen ja pari muuta
<keijo> ku laitoin tohon finnish
<Sysi> jos et päivittäny asennuksen jälkeen niin riippuvuuksina uudempia versioita ku asennetut, pakko päivittää samalla ku asentaa
<keijo> päivitin yli 400 tiedostoa
<keijo> tässä on siis fedora 14
<Sysi> hmm, mulla toi ei anna ku voikko-oikolukupaketit
<Sysi> mää laitan ubuntun ku nvidian ajuria käsitellään jollaki muulla ku jockeyllä
<keijo> meen nukkumaan
<keijo> ehkä tämä tästä :)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-29
<tsaknorris_> Mo
<anger> toimiikos tossa fläsässä miten gpu-kiihotus linuxilla?
<Tm_T> en tiedä, täppi siellä on sitä varten
<anger> urhotv:tä eilen tuli seurattua, tuntui että nouveau-ajureilla nyki kuva aika lailla atom-koneella
<Tm_T> voipi olla että kyseisillä ajureilla sille ei ole kiihdytystä
<Tm_T> tai jotain muuta
<Tm_T> puhdasta mutuilua, ei ole tietoa
<anger> joo, kai noi suljetut pitää laittaa takasin käyttöön
<anger> tosin en sitten tiedä onko fläsissä ylipäätään linuxin alla gpu-kiihdytystä...
<tsaknorris_> anger, on
<tsaknorris_> sen saa päälle kun valitsee oikealla hiiren napilla siitä videon päältä hardware accelerationin
<tsaknorris_> ruksi siihe
<tsaknorris_> mutta nouveau-ajureista en tiedä tukevatko
<tsaknorris_> anger, itse asiassa Tm_T vastasi sinulle jo tuohon kyssäriin
<tsaknorris_> 09:34] <Tm_T> en tiedä, täppi siellä on sitä varten
<inz> urhon striimi on kyllä muutenkin tunnettu nykimisestä, ei oo välttämättä koneesta kiinni
<anger> inz: joo, pitäs melkeenpä vertailla johonkin muuhun hd-fläsävideoon
<anger> mutta kyllähän toi kone oikeasti hidastui, kun kokeeksi laitoin nvidian ajureiden tilalle takasin nouveaun
<anger> työpöytäefektit ainakin alko takkuilemaan
<harto> milläs komennolla koko yön toista corea 100% huudattaneen prosessin sais tapettua?
<jjo> kill
<jjo> pkill
<harto> hmm, kokeilin killiä terminaalista tuloksetta
<harto> siis kill [pid]
<hifi> kill -9 [pid]
<hifi> jos ei nätisti kuole
<jjo> kill [pid] on ihan hyvä lähtökohta, mut tosiaan jos ei kuole, niin sit nostetaan panoksia
<harto> ysillä lähti :)
<Sysi> anger: nouveaussa ei oo kiihytystukea vaikka 3d:tä alkaa vähän jo olla, flashin kiihytys ei toimi aina ja saattaa aiheuttaa juutuupin kaatuilua
<anger> Sysi: juu, atikoneella fläsä melkeenpä aina kaatuu nykyään juutuubissa
<anger> 64bit ainakin siis
<anger> Onneksi juutuubi toimii kuitenkin jo aika hyvin webm:llä
<Sysi> otin nvidiallaki sen kiihytyksen pois, ja seki piti tehä eri sivulla, 64bit
<jjo> anger: 64-bit vai 32-bit flash?
<Sysi> onko kellää muuten käryä miten suljettu chrome päivittyy ku sen asentaa deb-paketista, pitääkö käsin ladata uus paketti että päivittyy vai osaako se päivittyä ite jotenki?
<anger> jjo: 64bit, kuten jo mainitsin :)
<anger> Sysi: se asentaa automaattisesti repon
<anger> päivittelee sieltä automaattisesti
<jjo> niin no, 32-bit plugari toimii myös 64-bit koneessa mut käyttäytyy aika eri tavalla
<jjo> en ollut varma onko plugin 64bit vai pelkkä alusta
<anger> Sysi: ks /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<jjo> ihan ensimmäisissä chromen paketeissa ollut repo ei vaan enää toimi
<jjo> mut uudemmissa kyllä
<jjo> mut siis, ei mun taida edelleenkään kannattaa ostaa atin ohjainta
<Sysi> riippuu kuinka uutta aiot
<Sysi> 4xxx pitäis olla kivointa mitä linuxille saa
<Sysi> voin sanoo että nvidian binääripallojenki kans on nähty ropleemia
<anger> Joo, eipä toi ion-koneen ajureiden asentaminenkaan kovin hyvin tuntunut toimivan
<anger> On sekä ati4xxx kone ja nvidia ion
<bioterror> angerilla jotain ongelmia sen d525-koneen kanssa? ;)
<anger> Kumpikin vaatii ikävä kyllä aika lailla säätöä
<hifi> paitsi jos käyttää avointa
<anger> bioterror: lähinnä tuli vaihdettua nvidian ajurit nouveauhin ja alko tahmaamaan urhotv:n lähetykset :)
<bioterror> mä odottelen koppaa omaan lautaan
<anger> ja onpa siinä kaikkea muutakin hienosäätöä vielä, mutta muuten tekee kyllä sen mitä varten se tuli ostettuakin
<bioterror> tilasin jonku ulkosella 75W powerilla olevan, niin ei Jimmsistä löytynyt suoraa hyllystä
<anger> joku atomikone sullakin?
<bioterror> anger, no tilasin sun vihjailuiden jälkeen sen ION5-I- jotain
<bioterror> kun eka meinasin ostaa 330:llä, ja sä sanoit että D525 on paree!
<anger> jep
<bioterror> kattelin että eipä se joku 20e oo paha hinta hippase uudemmasta kivestä
<anger> no tosiaan toikin on kyllä siinä alarajoilla tehojen suhteen
<bioterror> kai sillä XBMC pyörii
<anger> ja ulkonen virtalähde on varmaan aika hyvä valinta
<anger> itellä on sisänen ja siinä ainoa tuuletin pitämässä mekkalaa
<anger> pistä muuten linkkiä kotelosta
<bioterror> mietin hetken 120W ja ton välil, sit hetken raksutti "ulkosesta ei tule ääntä"
<bioterror> http://www.jimmspc-store.fi/tuoteinfo/CASE-1360MI?pid=1300966924163
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gMMipm -> Jimm's PC Store - Your toaster will never be the same
<bioterror> anger, http://www.flickr.com/photos/30529813@N03/
<anger> jep, eikä toi ulkonen virtalähde kuumenna kotelon sisustakaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RTNKlL -> Flickr: vkornel's Photostream
<anger> tollasen olisi voinut kyllä itekin hankkia, jos vaan olisi sattunut törmäämään kun osia valitsi
<bioterror> noh, ton koneen funktio on korvata Popcorn Hour A-110
<bioterror> eli ei se nyt huonompi voi olla ;)
<Sysi> joo näyttää toi chrome päivittyvän ubuntulla, saa nähä miten fedoralla
<anger> bioterror: jep, eiköhän tolla leffaa ja musiikkia toista
<bioterror> anger, ja ehkä vähän mamea... ;)
<tsaknorris_> fedorasta sen verran että onko tämä siis se "RPM  mekka" eli repojen repo mikä pitää asentaa jos haluaa fedoralla duunailla http://rpmfusion.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Ob3tmE -> RPM Fusion - RPM Fusion
<tsaknorris_> tai siis tässä on ne repot :D
<tsaknorris_> su -c 'yum localinstall --nogpgcheck http://download1.rpmfusion.org/free/fedora/rpmfusion-free-release-stable.noarch.rpm http://download1.rpmfusion.org/nonfree/fedora/rpmfusion-nonfree-release-stable.noarch.rpm'
<Sysi> tuolta saa suljetun kaman
<tsaknorris_> niin eli sen kaiken tärkeimmän xD niinku VLC playerit sun muut :P
<tsaknorris_> tai se uusin mplayer pitäs testaa
<Sysi> VLC:n pitäis kyllä olla ihan avoin mutta esim koodekkeja jotka on vähintääm väärin lisensoituja
<tsaknorris_> niih
<tsaknorris_> jaahas taas idle :)
<ak-_> onko kukaan saanu toimimaan androidin irssi connectBot:in avaimia? yritin mutta jää vaan jumiin kohtaan "attempting 'publickey' authentication with any in-memory public keys" kohtaan kun avain ladattu ja julkinen avain lisätty palvelimen authorized_keys listaan
<jjo> kyl
<jjo> priva-avain auki niin yhteys pelaa moitteetta. laitteena mulla on sgs.
<ak-_> eikö ton pitäs toimia et luo avaimen, kopio julkisen palvelimelle, avain aukia ja asetuksista että yhteys käyttää sitä avainta ja sit toimii?
<jjo> ak-_: juu
<ak-_> no olkoot sit, en ymmärrä missä failaan... pitää kokeilla joskus myöhemmin uudestaan
<harto> huh... hieman pelästyin kun skype oli vetänyt koko yöksi prossun solmuun ja huomasin vasta aamulla. läppäri oli ihan tulikuuma (täynnä pölyä enkä oo saanu aikaseks ostaa sopivia avaimia) ja nyt pari tuntia sen jumiutuneen prosessin tappamisen jälkeen alkoi haista tosi vahva käry.
<harto> aamulla vielä luin uutisen läppäreiden pölyn aiheuttamista kuolemista :D no haistelin ihan paniikissa että nytkö se oli sen koneen loppu...
<harto> kunnes hetken haisteltuani tajusin että se käry on hitsauskäryä ja tulee käytävästä jossa asennetaan meille uutta hissiä!
<anger> kannattaako noita koneita nyt tyhjänpanttina ylipäätään pitää päällä?
<Sysi> etenkää läppäriä
<harto> no ei sitä jaksa sammutella ja käynnistellä :p
<harto> toimiikos WOL muuten WLANin yli?
<harto> vai vaatiiko jotain POE-juttuja?
<harto> siinä tapauksessa vois harkita yöksi sammuttamista jos herätyskellon sammutettuaan vois samalla puhelimesta pistää koneen käynnistymään siks aikaa kun vetää sukkia jalkaan :D
<nano> harto: siis ai että wlan -> adsl boksi -> piuhalla kiinni oleva kone
<Sysi> harto: suspend?
<harto> meinasin et puhelin -> wlan -> reititin -> wlan -> läppäri
<harto> ja noi valmiustilat tms voi unohtaa niin kauan kun ne ei ubuntussa toimi
<nano> vähän epäilen
<nano> mikä läppäri kyseessä?
<harto> HP EB6930p
<anger> ajaako täällä kaikki muut linuxia jollain 80-luvun raudalla?
<nano> ootko kokeillu pm-suspend
<nano> taitaa olla 'pm-utils nimisessä paketissa
<anger> vai miten voi olla että buutti muka kestäisi niin kauan, ettei konetta viitsi sammuttaa? :)
<anger> fdiskin ajoja lukuunottamatta ei kuitenkaan kestä niin älyttömän montaa sekuntia käynnistys...
<nano> ei sekään ext4 kauaa kestä
<nano> tai no riippuu kuinka iso levy
<anger> kyllähän tossa terasessa hetki tuppaa menemään...
<mjr> eipä wolissa ole periaatteessa mitään mikä estäis toimimasta wlanin yli, mutta käytännössä tuskin laitteet osaa; ja pitäis siinä kuitenkin kans pitää se wlan päällä, mikä söis sähköä
<anger> on tosin vielä ext3
<mjr> havaittavammin kuin tava-lan
<harto> nano: mikäs helvetin taikatemppu tuo oli?
<nano> toimiko?
<anger> harto: unohdat suosiolla tollaset viritelmät, laitat vaan koneen aamulla päälle ja aamukakan jälkeen on jo hommat valmiina
<harto> työpöydän palautukseen meni about 8 sekuntia ja parin sekunnin päästä siitä oli nettiyhteyskin toiminnassa :)
<nano> aika hidasta.. :S
<harto> no testasin heti perään tuon gnomen sammutusnapin alta löytyvän suspendin - palautukseen meni 38 sek.
<harto> mitä eroa noilla on ja miks toinen toimii vitusti paremmin?
<harto> ja miks se huonompi on taas yllättäen ubuntussa oletuksena?
<nano> vetääkö se gnome koneen ihan sammuksiin?
<nano> hibernateen
<harto> enpäs tiedä, ainakin sen nimi oli "suspend" ja sieltä löytyis myös tuo hibernate
<nano> no jos vedät sillä gnomen suspendillä niin kun käynnistät koneen niin latautuuko ensin bios ja grub ennen ubuntua?
<harto> hetki, menee vähän aikaa tässä testaillessa kun järjestelmä jäätyy jo sammuttamisvaiheessa tota gnomen suspendia käytettäessä...
<harto> joo samalla tavalla ne jättää koneen päälle (eli kirjoittaa kaikki tarvittavat tiedot keskusmuistiin?)
<harto> kaiketi tuo gnomen suspendi on suunniteltu tietoturvallisemmaksi sen vaatiessa loginin, siinä missä pm-suspend vaan tallentaa ja palauttaa
<harto> ainut vaan ettei paljon kiinnosta käyttää gnome suspendia jos joka kolmannella kerralla saa kuitenkin sammuttaa koneen pitämällä virtanappia pohjassa...
<harto> joten kiitos tuosta pm-suspend -vinkistä nano, enää ei tämä läppäri huuda öisin :)
<Finnish> Kirottua, miten saisin openofficessa yhdeltä templatelta poistettua semmoisen ylärivin pakotteen joka pakottaa tekstin keskelle sivua?
 * nano voi nyt itse pitää hyvällä omatunnolla konetta 24/7 päällä
<czr> nano, siirryit aurinkoenergiaan?
<elias_a> nano: Vai poljetko sä sen sähkön? Tuuligeneraattori katolla?
<tabasko_> mulla oli jonkin aikaa haminan energialta tuulivoima sähköä, otin pois kun se kallistui tolkuttomasti :<
<tabasko_> nyt tulee hiilivoimalla, ftw
<harto> kun sähkön alkuperää alettiin markkinoimaan niin otin heti innoissani pelkkää uusiutuvilla tuotettua. sittemmin oon alkanu kallistua siihen että koko homma on suurilta osin vaan kuluttajien vedätystä...
<harto> jos sinä maksat siitä että töpseliisi tulee vihreää sähköä, niin naapurikaupungin tehdas ostaa sitten sitä halvempaa punaista sähköä.
<elias_a> harto: No onhan se tavallaan noinkin. Siltä tehtaaltakin voi kysyä, että mistä ostat sähköt ja jos ei miellytä niin jättää niiden tuotteet ostamatta ;-)
<tale> Niin, ja tosi äärikapitalistiluonnotuhoaja ostaa vain egyptiläisiä kissamuumioita polttamalla tuotettua sähköä.
<Echramath> Joo, sähkön tuotanto on poliittinen kysymys.
<czr> eiköhän se ole ihan jokaisen oma hlökohtainen valinta, tietoisesti tai ei.
<Echramath> Päinvastoin, varsinkin kun suurin osa sähkönkulutuksesta on välillistä.
<Echramath> Voinko valita tuulivoimalla toimivat katuvalot ja koulun ja työpaikan valaistuksen?
<czr> voit. voit muuttaa metsaan asumaan korven keskelle
<czr> se on elintasovalinta
<Echramath> No niin no niin...
<czr_> eika mulle ole energiatalouden osalta muita ratkaisuja kuin se et pitais saada vaan enemman kuluttajan tasolle nakyviin ne valinnat mita kulutuksellaan tekee. ehka sit vois asialle tehda jotain (- ahneet energiayhtiot toki mut se on rant sit erikseen)
<bioterror> harto, ei se tavallaan ole vedätystä. sähköyhtiö toki ilmoittaa esim. vesivoimalaitokselle että sun kulutus on tän ja tän verran ja me haluttais sulta sen verta sähköä verkkoon
<bioterror> mutta toki samalla ydinvoimalat puskee sinne verkkoon sähköä
<bioterror> sinänsä esim. fortum myy hyvää mieltä "hei, sun sähkös on 100% vesisähköä!". mutta kas kummaa, eipä meidän seinään tule letkua suoraan vesivoimalaitokselta
<harto> joo, just tota tarkoitin
<bioterror> http://www.fortum.fi/fi/document.asp?path=14020;14028;31772;31773;31781;31792;50040;50053;50064 kohta: Eikö eri tavoin tuotettu sähkö sekoitu sähköverkossa?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/FG0CRt -> Fortum.fi - Kysymyksiä ympäristöstä ja sähkösopimuksista
<bioterror> http://www.wellhome.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Final-Thorium.png hieman iso kuva, mutta kyllä se on katsomisen arvoinen
<czr_> bioterror, eika se kyl piikkiaikaan ole pelkastaan vesisahkoa
<czr_> tai siis, miten voisikaan olla :-)
<Jupp3_> bioterror: Eiks se olis just kätevä et tulis vesi ja sähkö samassa :P
<bioterror> :)
<nano> siis meinasin että jos harto tuon pm-suspendin takia sammuttaa koneensa yöks nii mun ei tartte
<Jupp3_> Kyllähän monissa kerrostaloissa saa ilmaista sähköä
<czr_> nano, ah.
<nano> että en ole mitään aurinkopaneeleja asennellu
<Jupp3_> Kiinteä vesimaksu, niin turbiini vaan hanaan :P
<czr_> Jupp3_, kyl noita seurataan valitettavasti
<czr_> jokaisessa kiinteistossa pakko olla kuitenkin yksi vesimittari, oli rakennettu milloin tahansa.
<czr_> kuukauden varmaan voisit ajaa tuota ilman ylimaaraista draamaa kohdistuen itseesi
<czr_> bioterror, hauska toi torium-juttu. kaikkea sita oppiikin tanaan.
<tale> Kerrostaloissa löytyy pistorasioita joista sähkö menee taloyhtiön laskuun. Sieltä vaan vetää jatkojohdon.
<czr_> nekin on kaikki mittarin takana
<Tm_T> ...ja kanava on melkoisen offtopic (;
<czr_> vain hieman :-)
<tale> Ubuntu tarttee sähköä toimiakseen, tämä keskustelun on ihan on-topic.
<bioterror> http://media.riemurasia.net/albumit/m10002/normal_sahko.jpg ai noin?
<tale> bioterror: Joo just noin. Tollain mittarin kautta tulevasta pistorasiasta voi ottaa ilmaista sähköä, kunhan se ei ole oman huoneiston mittari.
<tale> Lisäksi naapurillakin on postiluukku ovessaan, eli jos naapuri on pitkään matkoilla voi sieltä ottaa sen sähkön.
<PoisonedDwarf> anteeks ku pilaan hyvän keskustelun mutta eikö tää oo offtopic?
<Tm_T> PoisonedDwarf: sitä tuossa tovi sitten koitin vihjata (:
<torde> hmm.. miksköhän dbus-daemon kaatuu (prossutehot 100%, koko kone ihan tukossa) aina sillon tällön
<torde> ja voiskohan ongelmaa kiertää jotenkin
<tale> torde: Onko Ubuntu 11.04 vai mikä versio?
<torde> 10.10.
<Taxsi> hei, ei liity ubuntuun, mutta jos on ubuntun asentanut virtualboxsiin, saako sen virtualboxsin ikkuna ns. normaalikokoiseksi
<Taxsi> kun se on nyt niinku vakio mesen kokoinen
<puunakki> Taxsi: meinaatko kokoruututilaa?
<Finnish> VLC:ssä on joku mahtava bugi: Joissain tilanteissa se rupeaa syömään muistia silleen että eka syö koko RAMin, sit swappaa vähitellen täyteen - ei auta kuin bootti
<puunakki> hehe
<bioterror> oisko backtracen paikka? :)
<Taxsi> puunakki: voin mä sen koko ruuduksi lisätä, mutta kun lisään niin kuvan laatu on surkea
<puunakki> Taxsi: muuta resoluutiota suoraan ubuntusta
<puunakki> System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<Taxsi> ei voi, max on 800x600
<puunakki> mikä näyttis sulla on?
<Taxsi> juu, mutta tosta suurempaa en voi laittaa
<puunakki> kannattaa kokeilla vmware playeria virtualboxin sijaan
<puunakki> itsellä se on aina toiminut moitteetta
<Taxsi> ATI radeon HD 5450
<Taxsi> on näyttia
<Taxsi> näyttis
<puunakki> ja siinä uusimmat ajurit?
<Taxsi> päivitin just pari päivää sitten
<puunakki> joo
<puunakki> kannattaa kokeilla vmwarea
<puunakki> ton playerin saa ilmaiseksi niiden sivuilta
<puunakki> pitää vain rekisteröityä sinne
<Taxsi> mikäs kohta tuolta pitää altaa
<Taxsi> vai pitääkö ennen rekisteröityä
<Harriv> onko flashin jatkuva kaatuilu 10.10 version ominaisuus?
<puunakki> ensin pitää rekisteröityä
<Harriv> vai löytyykö tuohon joku korjaus..
<puunakki> Harriv: Ei. Mikä näytönohjain sulla on?
<puunakki> Ja kyllä löytyy korjaus.
<Sysi> kaatuilee juutuupissa vai muutenki?
<Harriv> puunakki: nvidia
<Harriv> juutuubissa ja gmailissa
<Harriv> ainakin
<puunakki> avoimet vai suljetut ajurit käytössä?
<puunakki> ja mikä flashin versio
<Sysi> kokeile rautakiihytyksen poisottamista
<Sysi> klikkaa hiiren oikealla jonku flashin päällä, löytyy asetukset
<Harriv> puunakki: flash on 10.3.180.42
<Harriv> voi olla itseasiassa näytöinohjamisissa jotain ongelmaa, oli kuvassa muitakin ongelmia niin päivitin ubuntu-x projektista 270.29 version ajureista
<Harriv> stableksi tosin väittivät :)
<Harriv> täytyy kokeilla tuota rautakiihdytystä
<Sysi> mulla ja kuulin muiltaki että youtube kaatuu säännöllisesti jos se on päällä, nvidian suljetuilla
<turkka> Morjens. Tarvittaisiin lupsakka tapa muuttaa reilun kuudensadan kuvan resoluutioita pienemmiksi eikä oikein hotsita lähteä näpertelemään yksi kerrallaan... Mikä siis neuvoksi?
<puunakki> turkka: Imagemagick on oikea ohjelma tuohon
<tpls> turkka: http://photobatch.stani.be/ tuos on kiva frontend imagemagickille
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qbWq8k -> Phatch - Photo Batch Processor
<Harriv> saattoi auttaa, en ainakaan kevyellä rääkkäyksellä saanut nurin
<tpls> ite kyl käytän tota jos pittää linuxin puolella kuvia käpistellä
<pesasa> Ja Imagemagickista erityisesti convert.
<turkka> ok tattista näköjään oli peräti asennettunakin...:) Eiköhän tällä pärjäillä. Kiitoksia vaan
<Taxsi> mikä olisi paras versio jos haluaa laittaa palvelimen pystyy?
<Taxsi> siis ubuntusta
<bioterror> anger, onko sulla se sun atom-konees kiinni telkkarissa DVI:llä vaiko HDMI:llä?
<bioterror> anger, mietin just josko dvi->hdmi, vaiko ihan vaan hdmi->hdmi
<tale> Taxsi: Ubuntusta LTS versio, on erikseen palvelinjakelu. Tai sitten Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.1.
<Taxsi> miten toi laitearkkitehtuuri valitaan
<bioterror> onko sulla 32-bittinen vai 64-bittinen cpu
<bioterror> jos et tiedä, ota 32bit ;)
<Taxsi> haittaako jos asentaa väärän?
<bioterror> no 64bit ei oikein taida toimia sillä 32bit
<tale> Taxsi: Oletko tutustunut Ubuntun asennusohjeisiin tai "Ubuntu tutuksi" -kirjaseen?
<Paavi2_0> 32bittisellä on vähemmän ongelmia tiettyjen lisäohjelmien kanssa
<tale> Niitä lisäohjelmia ei taida olla käytössä palvelinasennuksessa Ubuntussa.
<bioterror> huomaako hirveästi eroa ajaako 32bittistä vai 64bittistä irssiä? :)
<Taxsi> tale: lukenut olen
<Echramath> Riippuu montako irssiä sulla on ajossa.
<Echramath> Siis 64-bittinen ei boottaakaan 32-bittisess raudassa.
<puunakki> millä komennolla saan poistettua atin suljetut ajurit?
<puunakki> yhessä koneessa meni atin näyttis rikki eikä mene enää x:ään koska atin ajurit valittelee jotain
<mjr> aptitude purge ~nfglrx varmaan toimii
<puunakki> testataas
<puunakki> hmm
<puunakki> nyt pitäis vissiin saada xorg.conf saada nollattua, mites se onnistuu? :)
<puunakki> googlaisin kyl ite mutta oon sillä koneella justiinsa
<mjr> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tale> puunakki: Onko sinulla tiedosto /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Jos ei ole, X käynnistyessään keksii automaattisesti sopivat asetukset.
<puunakki> tale: joo kyllä se siellä on, koitetaas poistaa
<bioterror> eikös poropietari-ati halua xorg.confin
<Sysi> poishan se haluttiinki
<puunakki> ja näinhän se homma toimii! :)
<puunakki> kiitokset avusta
<anger> bioterror: hdmi:llä suoraan
<bioterror> mjoo
<turkka80> Taas tuntuu hieman kivestävän hommat... Mihin ryhmään pitää kuulua jotta pystyy käyttämään ulkoista polttavaa asemaa?
<turkka80> levynkirjoitus katkeaa ilmoitukseen 'Oikeutesi eivät riitä tämän aseman käyttämiseen'  ja koko asema jämähtää mystiseen välitilaan http://pastebin.com/A6ZUSMh6
<mjr> toi näyttää kyl joltain muulta ongelmalta ko että oikeudet varsinaisesti puuttuis alunperin; luulen että ne vaan katoaa jossain välissä muun seurauksena
<mjr> jos ei sulla olis alunperinkään oikkia, ei se asema menis mihinkään hassuun tilaan
<mjr> mutta voinet tarkistaa ne oikeudet vaikka ls -lH /dev/cdrom tai jotain
<turkka80> lokeissa ilmoittelee että device or resource busy... ja cannot open SCSI driver
<turkka80> jotensakin jäi vaiheeseen tuo poltto. Virrat pois ja päälle niin kyllä on tullut kaunis tiedostojärjestelmä, kansiot ja tiedostonimet on ok, mutta minkäänlaista sisältöä ei ole. Ihme homma... taas kerran
<turkka80> Jaa... edellinen levy sitten vaikutti onnistuneen muuten mutta levylle ei tullut nimeä... Eteenpäin on siis menty...:)
<turkka80> No, pitää toimia poliittisen eläimen lailla ja nukkua yön yli ja pohtia tilannetta lissää...:)
<kakeman> miten ubuntun kaltaisessa projektissa estetään kunniattomien tahojen take-over?
<kakeman> tietysti projektia monitoroidaan monelta taholta
<Sysi> onko dockyn zoom-efekti hyvännäkönen?
<Sysi> scroteissa näyttäis paremmalta ku awn:n
<Finnish> Miks mun bluetooth-headset ei meinaa toimia skypen kanssa?
<Finnish> Miten sais screenshotin silleen että ikkunat vaihtuu isossa mittakaavassa, siis tehosteet täysillä?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-30
<tale> Mitä screencast on suomeksi? Videoruudunkaappaus, olisiko? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screencast
<paww> tale: aika hyvä käännös minusta tuon ehdottamasi
<harto> sattuuko kukaan tietämään linux+android kombolla toimivaa spotify remote softaa
<harto> tai no, tiedänhän minäkin ne kaikki.. yhtäkään en vaan saa toimimaan :)
<sinppa_> ai kas, onkos tommosiakin. toimiikos ne pelkästään premiumilla sitten?
<harto> sitä en tiedä kun ei tosiaan mikään toimi vaikka on premium :D
<harto> väittävät että linux tuki on mutta liekö se sitten linuxissa pöyrivälle spotifyn windows-versiolle...
<harto> eipä v*ttu toimi niinkään
<harto> esim. re-spot softassa hienosti toimii kyllä yheys client softan ja palvelinsoftan välillä, mutta ei se vaan mitään spotifyä osaa ohjata
<sinppa_> joo siis kyllä mulla on premium ja ihan tuo spotifyn linux-versio
<harto> vai niin, selvisihän se (ihan supervahingossa...)
<harto> se server side softa ei ohjaa koneella pyörivää spotifyta, vaan itsessään soittaa musiikin spotifyn libspotify-kirjastoa käyttäen
<harto> täytyykin laittaa kehittäjälle palautetta, että tuo olis ihan hyvä kertoa jossain ihan ääneen :D
<stuure> lq
<harto> vitun silverlight (moonlight) paska VITTU
<sinppa_> soo soo, eipäs manata
<sinppa_> mutta ymmärrän tuskasi, harmillisen surkea viritys
<kakeman> :D
<harto> ne ainoot kerrat kun tietokoneen käytössä nykyään ongelmia tulee, niin se on noiden kusisten MS komponenttien ansiota
<Sysi> joo no mulla on kolme leluxia hajonnu kolmen pävän sisään
<harto> millon ohjelmat kaatuu tai saa klikkailla tuhat ja yks ookoo nappia ja varotusta
<Sysi> sisäverkon bsd-servu äsken teki ..jotai ja verkko oli pimeenä vähän aikaa
<harto> onneks linux pelastaa jälleen ja compizin dekstop-zoomilla voi kompensoida sen, että katsomo.fi kaataa selaimen jos jotain nappia yrittää painaa...
<kakeman> mist sellasen saa
<xiao> moi,  Jos laittaa  prestige 660 adsl boxiin, lisäksi rautapalomuurin ja hallittavan 24-porttisen kytkimen. Niin Tarvitseeko rautapalomuuria ja hallittavaa kytkintä koffata yhtään ? Adsl boxi varmaan tarvitsee laittaa siltaavaksi ? Miten on ? Kyseessä on pienyrityksen toimisto
<Iltsu> kai sitä muuria o hyvä konffata et mitä se päästää läpi mihinki suuntaa yms
<Iltsu> ja toi adsl-boksi siltaamaa
<xiao> miten se rautapalomuuri konffataan?
<Iltsu> xiao, riippuu varmaa rautapalomuurist
<yessir> hellow
<yessir> voisiko joku auttaa
<yessir> kaikki nukkumassa?
<sinppa_> paikalla, katsotaan josko osaisin neuvoa, eli kerrohan huolesi
<yessir> hei
<yessir> http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/how-to-setup-a-dedicated-web-server-for-free/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TeWG40 -> How to Setup a Dedicated Web Server for Free | Nettuts+
<yessir> tuolta seurasin step-by-step ohje
<yessir> olen nyt jumissa 6. kohdalla
<yessir> sudo cp /usr/share/doc/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/* /etc/shorewall/
<yessir> antoi cp: cannot stat ........... : No such file or directory
<yessir> sinppa_:osaatko auttaa?
<sinppa_> hmm, enpä valitettavasti. shorewallin asennus ilmeisesti onnistui kuitenkin?
<yessir> juu
<sinppa_> kannattanee vilkaista tuonne /usr/share/doc/-polun alle että mitä siellä on
<yessir> mitenköhän sekin onnistuu?
<yessir> :D
<sinppa_> ai kas, tuo opas on kirjoitettu 2008, eli siitä voinee kiikastaa...
<sinppa_> uusimpaan ubuntuun nuo ohjeet ei välttämättä päde, luulisin, että tässä on ongelman ydin
<yessir> UUukei...
<yessir> :(( se on sitten itkun paikka
<sinppa_> mikäs versio ubuntusta sulla on nyt siis asennettuna?
<yessir> 10.10
<sinppa_> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/LAMP_Asennus
<sinppa_> tuo lienee ajankohtaisempi ohje
<sinppa_> tämän parempaa neuvoa en nyt tähän hätään taida haukotukseltani pystyä kaivelemaan, mutta lykkyä tykö :)
<yessir> sudo cp /usr/share/doc/shorewall-common/examples/one-interface/* /etc/shorewall/
<yessir> “sudo cp /usr/share/doc/shorewall/examples/one-interface/* /etc/shorewall/”
<yessir> löysin korjauksen tuohon
<yessir> huhhuijaa
<yessir> kiitos paljon kuitenkin
<yessir> :)
<yessir> nyt jatketaan eteenpäin tuon asennus
<xiao> tarvitseeko hallittavaa rauta kytkintä konffata yhtään ? vai  toimiikose suoraan, kun liittää koneet kii?
<xiao> kyseessä on cisco 24 porttinen hallittava
<harto> ei tartte konffata jos ei tartte mitään muita ominaisuuksia kun sen L2 kytkimen
<xiao> adsl boxin ja kytkimen väliin tulee vielä rautapalomuuri
<harto> siitä mulla ei oo mitään hajua
<harto> mutta kun kyselit modeemin siltauksesta, niin sehän riippuu kuinka monta ip-osoitetta firma palveluntarjoajalta saa
<xiao> siitä en ole niin varma et onko ip osoitteita kiinteitä, mut sen tiedän et se on dhcp
<harto> kannattaa varmaan varmistaa operaattorilta miten se modeemi kannattaa konffata
<xiao> eikö adsl boksi hoida dhcp kautta ip osoitteet?
<xiao> 10 konetta kii kytkimessä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-31
<xiao> yks adsl boksi
<harto> modeemin siltaus meinaa, että NAT ja DCHP on poissa käyytöstä, eli jokainen verkkoon kytketty kone saa osoitteen suoraan ISP:ltä
<xiao> jaha, ok
<xiao> pitäiskö sitten jättää siltaus pois
<xiao> adsl+rautapalomuuri+24 porttinen kytkin
<xiao> vai pitäiskö jättää rautapalomuuri pois pelistä
<harto> mä en tiedä noista liittymistä että minkä verran niihin tulee ip-osoitteita. kaiketi kotiliittymiin max. 5.
<harto> eli jos teidän firmassa on vastaava niin silloin siltaavalla modeemilla voi olla max. 5 konetta yhteydessä nettiin
<harto> rautapalomuurista en osaa sanoa muuta kun että kyllä se pitää konfiguroida teidän tarpeiden mukaan
<harto> ja siinä periaatteita on kahta erilaista: a) joko kaikki liikenne kielletään ja erikseen availlaan ne yhteydet mitä tarvitsette, ja b) kaikki yhteydet sallitaan ja erikseen kielletään ne mitä halutaan kieltää
<harto> modeemista vielä sen verran että (tietysti liikenteestä riippuen) se voi mahdollisesti olla aika kovilla kymmenen koneen kanssa
<harto> noissa kotipurkeissa on yleensä aika vaatimattomat tehot ja NATin käyttö saattaa johtaa siihen että purkki vaan hyytyy ja vaatii buutin
<xira> onko teill' tohon systeemiin vinkkia
<xira> josta harto kertoo
<xira> äö
<xira> niin onko kellääbmitään muuta vinkkiä tphon kytkimen ja palomuurin systeemiin?
<czr> xira, mikä on ongelmasi?
<elias_a> czr: No hänellä on kytkin ja palomuuri :)
<czr> elias_a, ei mun kirjoissa ole ongelma viela :-).
<czr> mut, jospa lounas ->
<Noxidious> onkos tuolle Places -> Connecto to Server -nippelille terminaalikomentoa?
<Noxidious> tai siis.. komentoa..?
<tuhoojabotti> On, mutta en tiedä mikä.
<Sysi> vähän riippuu minkälaiseen yhistät
<tuhoojabotti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958830
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/59eCwr -> [ubuntu] "Connect to server..." from command line? - Ubuntu Forums
<tuhoojabotti> Riippuu tosissaa joo mitä aiot.
<Noxidious> kädetön kun näissä hommissa olen niin selitettäköön myös niin: Perimmäinen tarkoitus on kyetä ssh:lla uppimaan ja lataamaan kaverin servukoneelta asioita
<tuhoojabotti> terminaalista?
<tuhoojabotti> Miksi ei UI kelepaa? :3
<Noxidious> Connecto to Server on mukavan nätisti hoitanut asian, mutta pitäis saaha Easypeasyyn homma pelittämään kans, mutta sieltä ei taho löytyä
<Noxidious> jos sitä edes on valmiiksi asennettukaan
<Noxidious> pöytäkoneella siis Ubuntu 10.10, mutta läppärissä easypeasy
<Noxidious> mutta
<Noxidious> gftp hoitaakin näemmä asian
<Noxidious> kiitokset kuitenkin :)
<tuhoojabotti> Jea.
<Xiao> pääseekö muuten verkkopuihaa pitkin rautapalomuurin konffaus tilaan käsin läppärillä?
<Tekno_> pääsee yleesä
<Xiao> vai pitääkö olla joku com porttinen liitin läppäris?
<Xiao> ok, millä ip osoitteela
<Tekno> riippuu laitteesta
<Xiao> esim hp tai cisco
<Crazyguy> monissa ciscon laitteista pitää erikseen sallia jos haluaa hallita verkon kautta
<Xiao> onko esim etänä mahdollista säätää rauta palomuuria ja rauta kytkintä esim kotkasta käsin hesaan?
<Crazyguy> toki, mutta sen toteuttaminen jää kotitehtäväksi
<Xiao> miten paljon tollasessa on säätämistä?
<Xiao> mitä meinaat kotitehtävänä
<Crazyguy> sitä että toi on niin laaja asia että saat ottaa itse selvää
<Crazyguy> eikä varsinaisesti liity mitenkään ubuntuun, minkä tukikanava tämä on
<tale> Xiao: Laitteen ohjekirjassa luultavasti lukee nuo mitä  kysyt.
<anger> Mitenkäs tässä ubuntussa nykyään asennetaan "oikeaoppisesti" noi nvidian suljetut ajurit?
<anger> Tottunut aina asentelemaan softaa komentoriviltä, mutta vissiin parempiakin tapoja olisi?
<Sysi> varmaan "laiteajurit"-softalla (jockey-gtk/qt)
<Xiao_2> onko se niin että hallittava 24 porttinen ciscon kytkintä ei tarvitse konffata et tehdas asetukset riittävät
<Tm_T> jockey-cli on myös jos välttämättä haluaa komentoriviä
<anger> Ehdin tossa itse asiassa jo asennella nvidia-currentin ja nvidia-settingsillä konffi kehiin
<kakeman> nvidia tukee kiitettävästi vanhoja kortteja
<kakeman> koneessa gf2 mx400
<kakeman> mietin että ei varmasti tue enää
<kakeman> avasin jockeyn ja se asensi sille ajurit
<kakeman> 3d-kiihotuin
<Sysi> vanha ati oli vähän tommonen, ei ollenkaa ajureita seiskalle ja linuxissa toimii heittämällä
<kakeman> ei  voi kuvitellakkaan käyttävänsä windowsissa
<kakeman> linuxissa sitäkin paremmin
<Echramath> Kivaa silleen, että jos ei pelaa quakea eikä tarvi tv-outtia ei tarvi tehdä mitään.
<kakeman> mutta kannattaa
<kakeman> kone nopeutuu
<Iltsu> mx400 :d
<Iltsu> vai oliks se mx440
<kakeman> mx400
<kakeman> joku vielä mopompi kuin mx440
<kakeman> 440 on enemy-territory tason kortti
<Echramath> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Iltsu> mul oli se joku geforce nelone joka oli käytännös mx440 (muistaakseni) uudel tarral
<Newa> just tänään pääsin testaamaan yhdelle desktopille nvidian proprietary-ajurin asentamista
<Newa> lähti TORCS pyörimään pelattavasti, mikä oli positiivinen yllätys
<Finnish> Mikä pitäis asentaa kun kaverin läppärissä näyttää network manager langattoman kohdalla että firmware missing?
<Sysi> siirryin fedoraan kun taas kerran jockey hajosi
<Sysi> Finnish: kannattaa valikosta kattoa suljettujen ajurien dialogia
<Newa> radeonilla videoiden katselu ja streamaus toimii hyvin, mutta fps ei riitä vielä tällä koneella torcsille
<Sysi> hyvällä mäihällä siellä on firmis tai koko ajuri
<Finnish> Sysi, OK!
<kakeman> hyviä pelejä linuxille?
<ighea> ei oleee
<kakeman> true combat elitee hakkasin joskus ja warsowia hakkasin myöhemmin
<kakeman> ja ennen true combattii hakkasin enemy territory fortressia
<Finnish> Sysi, Mikäs vois olla kun kaveri asenti restricted-extrasin ja käynnisti koneen uusiks mut ei java-sovellus toimi, esim nettipokeri?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-01
<Newa> kakeman: täällä on jokunen: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/?page=1
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RmwfVV -> PlayDeb.net Beta - Updates for Ubuntu 10.04
<kakeman> juu
<kakeman> vois pelata commander keen
<elias_a> Onkos muilla sellainen vika päivitysten hallinnassa, että vaikka on juuri hakenut päivitykset, sovellus ilmoittaa että "Pakettitiedot päivitettiin viimeksi 167 päivää sitten."
<elias_a> Mistähän moinen mahtaa johtua - vaikka virkistää niin sama vika.
<elias_a> Tämä piti pistää: Kunnon aprillipila ja tyylillä kerrankin!  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5USO9r -> OMG! Ubuntu! | Everything Ubuntu. Terminally.
<bioterror> http://www.archlinux.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KmoaAW -> The Canterbury Distribution
<hifi> idea wanhahtaa kyllä hirveästi
<hifi> noita tullu vastaan useampiakin vuosien aikana
<elias_a> Hah: http://www.adressit.com/aprillikielto
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/B5JtNf -> Aprillipäivä kiellettävä - Adressit.com
<elias_a> Aloittaja Sakarias Lehtomäki (pelulamu@low.fi) :D
<kakeman> kuinka pitkä suportti on 10.10:llä?
<kakeman> pari vuotta?
<anger> kakeman: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Release_history
<kakeman> siistiä
<kakeman> onks ubuntu netbook hyvä?
<kakeman> onks kielituki jo hyvä'+
<kakeman> tutulle miniläppäriin jos pistäis
<anger> kubuntun netbook on ihan siedettävä
<kakeman> eli perus ubuntua vaan?
<anger> ubuntun vastaavasta ei tietoa
<anger> on tosin vähän vielä hiomista jäljellä
<anger> ainakin ton kde-version pystyy lennosta vaihtamaan desktop/netbook moodien välillä
<kakeman> koti.kapsi.fi/~kakeman/kubuntu.3gp kubuntu on hyvä
<kakeman> tuossa järjestelmä hetki asennuksen jälkeen
<kakeman> tosi hyvä, tykkäsin
<shanttu> mikä tuossa nettiselaimen scrollaamisessa on niin vaikeaa, kun vie cpu:ta käsittämättömän paljon?
<shanttu> ihan kevyilläkin saiteilla pykii
<shanttu> testattu firefox ja chrome
<Sysi> jos joku latautuu (vaikka eri tabissa) niin sillon kyllä jumittaa
<shanttu> voisi selittää kyllä, mutta syö ihan yhdenkin tabin kanssa
<shanttu> oon testannut tuolta :configista eri vaihtoehtoja ilman tehoa
<shanttu> ehkä sen kanssa vaan pitää elää
<anger> flash?
<shanttu> itsekin epäilin flashia ja poissuljin sen. ihan http://ircquotes.fi/index.php pykii pahasti
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/F7i3iy -> IRCQuotes
<czr_> skrollaa ihan hyvin taalla (chromium)
<Sysi> toimiiko glxgears?
<shanttu> Sysi MIten tarkistan? Olen vasta aloittanut Linuxin parissa
<Sysi> kirjotat terminaaliin glxgears
<shanttu> kevyesti
<shanttu> antaa tosin XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<shanttu>       after 507 requests (506 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Tm_T> ruudunpäivitysongelmat tekstiä scrollaillessa viittaa näytönohjaimen tai sen ajurin suuntaan
<anger> Mitä ton glxgearsin tms. pitäisi muuten tehdä?
<anger> nvidian kanssa tuntuu tulevan vaan muistialueen ylitys...
<Sysi> aukasee ikkunan jossa pyörii 3D-hammasrattaita
<anger> Hitto, tästä kaikesta jään nyt paitsi.
<nano> shanttu: lagaako fonttien zoomauskin pahasti? (firefoxissa CTRL pohjaan ja hiiren rullalla ylös/alas)
<nano> itellä oli joskus kauan sitten tollasta ongelmaa xubuntu 8.04 kanssa
<shanttu> mielestäni on hidas, kyllä
<nano> mulla oli silleen ihan mielettömän hidas et laahas joku sekunnin peräs
<nano> onko sulla ihan perus gnome ubuntu?
<shanttu> ei pyi niin pahasti. maverick gnomella ja compiz
<nano> koita ottaa compiz pois?
<shanttu> nano ei jeesannut
<torde> osaisko kertoa, mistä näkee mitä dbus yrittää tehä
<Xiao> jos on rautapalomuuri, niin pystyykö sillä estämään yrityksessä facebook sivut
<Sysi> käytännössä et täysin pysty estämään mitenkää, säätämällä pitäis onnistua yhteyksien estäminen tiettyihin osotteisiin
<torde> eiks sitä pysty, kun pistää vaan blokin facebookin ip-osotte(i)lle
<torde> mut esim. proxyllä voi helposti kiertää
<torde> jaahas. kuka tai mikä käynnistää mulle jotain gvfs -juttuja mun kubuntuuni =(
<pesasa> Ylläripylläri.
<pesasa> Mä ihmettelin tossa talvella jossain välissä, että miksi aina näytönsäästäjään ja sieltä pois siirryttäessä ruudulla vilahtaa Gnome työpöydän taustakuva, vaikka käytän KDE:tä. Oli jossain välissä jostain syystä Nautilus alkanut käynnistyä jokaiseen kde-sessioon.
<pesasa> Oli vaan aina plasma-työpöydän alla piilossa, eikä näkynyt kuin noissa "ääriolosuhteissa".
<torde> just
<torde> toi on vähän huono, ku se tykkää kaataa ton dbus-daemonin
<pesasa> Kappas, gvfs on täälläkin käynnissä.
<torde> chromeen tää vissiin liittyy kans jotenki
<torde> jaa'a, näköjään toi on joku dbussin bugi, joka pitäis korjaantua nattyssä
<torde> eli se vaan jysähtää jostain syystä
<torde> ja sit kaikki sekoo
<torde> auttaa, jos tappaa sen jysähtämisen syyn, mut sit se kaatuu kohta uuestaan johonkin muuhun
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-02
<Xiao_2> kannattaako käytettyjä ciscon palomuureja tai kytkimiä hankia huuto.netistä tai ebaysta?
<jkorkean> nm-applet sanoo käynnistettäessä: ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<Xiao_2> onko niissä jotain sellaista joka kuluu vuosien mittaan tai ?
<jkorkean> ja ja .xsession-errrors tiedostoon tulee: ** (<unknown>:3795): DEBUG: TrayChild Rejected: NetworkManager Applet nm-applet Nm-applet
<jkorkean> yritin jo uudelleen asennusta
<jkorkean> nm-applet ilmeisesti käynnistyy, mutta se ei tule paneeliin :/
<Iltsu> pelottaa toi xiao
<Iltsu> se on nyt säätämäs jotai mistä sil ei näytä olevan mitää käsityst, eikä ilmesest haluu opiskellakkaa
<ighea> ciscon vehkeet suorastaan huokuu muutenkin käyttäjäystävällisyyttä
<Harriv> ighea: ne onkin suunnattu ammattilaisille.. :)
<Vizirka> no moi
<Vizirka> Sziasztok testverek
<kakeman> mikä tiedostojärjestelmä ois hyvä tollaselle 16GB eeepc 900 läppärille
<kakeman> ja vissii swappia ei saanu tehä?
<ninnnu> mulla on ext2
<ninnnu> ilman swappia
<kakeman> juu
<kakeman> lets do it
<mjr> käyttäisin 4:a siinäkin
<kakeman> ext4?
<kakeman> perustele
<viginti> Valitsisko Debianin vai Ubuntun uudeksi asennukseksi
<kakeman> ubuntu
<viginti> Täällä olevat lieneen jääviä tähän kysymykseen..
<kakeman> saisko ext4:sta tunkattua hyvän?
<kakeman> ssd optimoitua sen
<tuhoojabotti> viginti: Ubuntu.
<viginti> Ubuntu 2 - Debian 0
<viginti> Mites Mintti?
<Tm_T> eipäs kiroilla
<elias_a> :D
<hiippariX> :D
<elias_a> Joko se on aprillipäivä ohi?
<Tm_T> on
<tuhoojabotti> Ei näköjään joidenkin mielestä. ;-)
<elias_a> Ai - no sitten ei uskalla winhotusta usuttaa laittamaan.... ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Windows ♡
<viginti> Ja onks seiska cool?
<tuhoojabotti> Seiska on siististi kuul
<tuhoojabotti> Mitä ny pieniä bugej
<kakeman> onkohan tuohon ext4:seen tehty jo se ssd modi
<kakeman> pistän sen ja heitän sit jotai parametrejä fstabiin
<kakeman> vai onko sit sama pistää ext2?
<kakeman> eeepc pitää kovempaa ääntä 2m päässä kuin mun thinkpad sylissä
<kakeman> ext4 it is
<shanttu> kakeman minkä takia ei swappia? ihan mielenkiinnosta
<kakeman> shanttu: koska kirjoituskertoja?
<kakeman> pitääks niitä pelätä?
<kakeman> ja osaako ubuntu tehdä sivutustiedostoja jos ei ole swappia määritelty?
<Tm_T> joitain vanhoja ylijäämäsdrammeja olisi kiva käyttää muunmuassa swappina
<kakeman> jotain halpaa ja vähävirtaista ramia ois kiva käyttää massamuistina
<kakeman> akkuvarmistuksella
<kakeman> ei tarvii mitään 1300:sta olla
<kakeman> kiintolevy käynnistetään vain varmuuskopiontia varten
<kakeman> mikä sen ext4:sen ongelma ylipäätään on flashin suhteen
<kakeman> mun mielestä kirjoituskerroilla ei ole niin paljon väliä kunhan ne eivät tule kokoajan samaan kohtaan
<Jupp3_> Ja uudemmat flash-levyt osaavat pistää ne "samaan kohtaan" tulevat kirjoitukset eri kohtiin
<Jupp3_> (kunhan on trim -tuki, muuten ei ole tietoa, mitkä alueet ovat "tyhjiä")
<kakeman> oiskohan eeepc:ssä
<kakeman> kirjoittaako se "journalointisysteemi" aina samoihin paikkoihin?
<tekonivelo> jee 11.04 skulailee. Unity tosin ei piirrä paneelia ja ylämenua mut toimii kuitenki. Vähänkö on säädettävää compizissa (ccsm:llä)
<tekonivelo> älyttömästi karkkimahdollisuuksia, tekee mieli pistää kaikki päälle. tekee varmaan gutaa akunkestolle eeepc:ssä
<LeoV_> Iltaa
<LeoV_> Onko kellään kokemuksia WD caviar green (WD5000AACS) sata kovon näkymättömyydesta ubuntun asennusohjelmassa?
<lemonade> mmh. kuulostaa aika oudolta
<lemonade> ellen ihan väärin muista, niin mulla ainakin pitäs olla moinen koneen sisässä ja hyvin on asennusohjelma sen löytänyt
<LeoV_> :( ite olen täysi noobie tän linux puolen kanssa, mutta oudosti tuo mielestäni kanssa käyttäytyy, koneen kaikki muut levyt se mukisematta löytää. Jopa ubuntu itse ja gparted sen löytää, mutta varsinainen asennusohjelma sen sitten hukkaa.
<LeoV_> Eli tuon pikakuvakkeen "Asenna Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS" takaa löytyvä.
<lemonade> ootko varma ettei ois laitevikaa siinä kovossa?
<lemonade> eikun jaa, asennusohjelma hukkaa hmm
<lemonade> asennusohjelman pitäs kyllä gpartedia käyttää myöskin ymmärtääkseni
<LeoV_> Niinpä, outoa.
<lemonade> jossei tekstimaailma pelota, niin kannattaa kokeilla alternative installeria, josko sillä löytyisi tuo kovo
<lemonade> voihan tuossa asennusohjelmassa olla bugeja, mutta silti vähän epäilyttää tuommoinen kovokohtainen löytymättömyys
<LeoV_> Eli ilmeisesti tuo live-dvd:n "asenna tekstitilassa tms."
<lemonade> ilmeisesti :)
<LeoV_> :P
<lemonade> en oo tuota dvd:tä ikinä käyttänyt, niin en voi tietää
<anger> LeoV_: biosissa näky kovo ihan normaalisti?
<anger> Ja kyse ei nyt ole siitä, että ihmettelet puuttuvaa d-asemaa? :)
<LeoV_> Joo kyse ei ole windows pelaajan linuxx järkytyksestä :) .. Kovo läytyy biosista normaalisti ja tosiaan live ubuntu sen myös tunnistaa ja osaa käsitellä, mutta syystä tai toisesta tuo installeri ei sitä tunnista ollenkaan.
<anger> Sulla useampi kovo?
<anger> Menee täysin mutuksi, mutta olisko ollu tossa installerissa vähän "piilossa" muut kuin ensisijainen levy
<LeoV_> joo kaksi sata levyä, joista toisen vuotta vanhemman 500Gb WD:n toi asennusohjelma kyllä tunnistaa. Nyppäsin irti koneesta, joten kiinni on vain tuo murheenaiheuttaja..
<LeoV_> Mulla on paha säkä tän linux manian kanssa :D
<LeoV_> Oon satunnaisesti nyt yrittänyt aloitella linuxiin tutustumista viimeisen 15 vuotta mutta inspiksen tappaa aina yhteensopimaton rauta :D
<anger> Tuleeko tolle tokalle sitten tyyliin sun /home?
<anger> Yksi mahdollisuushan on, että ajat installerin huomioimatta tota tokaa levyä ja jälkikäteen otat tokan käyttöön...
<anger> Linuxissa on joo omat syynsä miksi moni mielummin maksaa maksullisistakin vaihtoehdoista
<anger> Mm. näyttikset edelleen vähän kenkkuja käyttää
<anger> Mutta en nyt kuvittelisi että kovalevyt voisivat olla ongelmia
<LeoV_> On on
<anger> On tosin sellasiakin lisälaitteita, jotka toimii linuxissa huomattavasti kivemmin kuin windowspuolella
<LeoV_> Nähty on sopimatonta näyttistä, äänikorttia, hiirtä, emoa (Softa raid) ja nyt viimeisimpänä nyt sitten WD:n levy.
<anger> Esim. tv-kortit on mun mielestä lähtökohtaisesti olleet jotain aivan karmeaa kuraa windowsilla, linuxilla toimineet sen sijaan heittämällä
<lemonade> näppiksiäkin on
<lemonade> itsellä just käytössä näppis, jossa ei oo medianapit tuettuna :P
<lemonade> mut eipä niitä ole kaivannut
<LeoV_> :)
<lemonade> htpc-käytössä linux on kyllä ihan yliverto
<anger> jep
<lemonade> työpöydälläkin toimii, kunhan ostaa sellasta rautaa joka lähtökohtaisesti toimii
<anger> eikä tartte vääriä softia
<lemonade> je
<LeoV_> Täytyy vissiin marssia kauppaan ja hankkia joku nopsa pikkulevy.
<anger> en kyllä jaksa uskoa etteikö toi sun levy toimisi
<LeoV_> Tai kaivella hyllystä joku wanha ide-levy :D
<lemonade> leov: kantsii varmistaa myös ettei tuon kovon kanssa ole niin, että vika onkin emolevyn tuessa
<anger> ei kai noissa levyissä voi olla yhteensopivuusongelmia?
<lemonade> en oo kyllä koskaan törmännyt, ettei kovo oisi linuxissa toiminut
<lemonade> emolevyjä sen sijaan on tullut vastaan
<anger> esim. jos livecd:llä buuttaa, niin näkyykö vähintään /dev/:n alla?
<LeoV_> Niin ja muistetaan että live-ubuntu ja gparted sen löytä--
<anger> Väitän että installeri on vaan buginen tai hankala käyttää
<anger> Ja että toisella kovolla tilanne on ihan sama
<anger> Valitset sieltä osioiden määrittelystä että määrittelet ite
<anger> Ja ton tokan levyn pitäisi olla nimeltään tyyliin sdb
<anger> Eka on sda
<anger> ide:t taisi olla ihan vaan hda, hdb, jne
<LeoV_> Ei kykene osiointi ei kyseistä levyä installerissa löydä..
<anger> Löytyykö sulta /dev/sdb?
<LeoV_> Ei tällähetkellä otin toiset levyt irti koneesta (rautana), jottei häiritse. Tämä "näkymätön" levy on /dev/sda gpartedin mukaan.
<LeoV_> Kyse on tosiaan varmaan installerin bugista.. sama ongelma oli jo ubuntu v9.xx installerin kanssa.
<LeoV_> Tai siis levyn bugista ja installerin jostain yhteistuubasta :(
<anger> eka master on sda, slave sdb
<anger> eli kun laitat levyjä takasin noi nimet voi muuttua
<LeoV_> OK, eli meneekö toi periaattessa sata väylän numeron mukaan seuraavasti sata1 = sda, sata2 = sdb, sata3 = sdc jne.
<anger> jep
<LeoV_> täytyy mennä kaivelemaan jostain joku hylkylevy ja kokeilla sitä. Kiitän avusta.
<tekonivelo> epäilyttävää ku ei ole tullut uusia päivityksiä mihinkään paketteihin vuorokauteen, onkohan jotku asetukset oudosti ny
<mippe> Viikoloput ryypätää ja viikolla koodaillaa
<mippe> no worries.
<tekonivelo> :D
<tekonivelo> niinhä se on
<tekonivelo> aina ku päivitän ubuntun ni musta tulee ihan hullun päivitys-narkki; joku 5 kertaa tunnissa pitää kattoa a) facebook b) sähköposti c) onko tullut ubuntu päivityksiä
<tekonivelo> lievästi rasittava tapa B-}
<mippe> onko omgubuntuu tullu päivityksiä uudesta unitystä 8)))
<tekonivelo> aijoo sitäki tulee kyylättyä
<tekonivelo> ihme pakkomielteistä hommaa...
<tekonivelo> yhdessä vaiheessa oli kokoajan pakko olla kääntämässä uutta Emacsia CVS:stä
<tekonivelo> neuroottista menoa
<czr_> tekonivelo, tiedan ihmisia joiden on pakko katsoa uutisia jatkuvasti samasta syysta
<czr_> vaikka samat uutisethan siella pyorii paivasta toiseen
<tekonivelo> 10 sota, missit, tekstari, puukotus,vr:n junat
<tekonivelo> 20 goto 10
<czr_> en seuraa uutisia enaa nykyaan, joten joskus tulee yllatyksena toissa kun jotain tapahtuu. pari asiaa yllattany. islannin tulivuori ja japanin tsunami. siinapa ne.
<tekonivelo> planet.ubuntu.com on huippu
<Echramath> Laitoin hesarin uutiset screenin tilariville, siihen tulee aina jotain hämärää.
<PoisonedDwarf> http://areena.yle.fi/video/1301679229292  aika hyvä pätkä tuolta lopusta ku tulee salasuo
<PoisonedDwarf> hyvä että tuli katottua
<PoisonedDwarf> ja tiedän jeeves että on vanha!
#ubuntu-fi 2011-04-03
<kakeman> luki et toi flashin kuluminen ext4:ssa ois bogus argument
<kakeman> ubuntussa on muuten bluetoothin yli muodostettu 3g yhteys kaikkien listojen ulkopuolella
<kakeman> sitä ei voi säätää, ei poistaa
<kakeman> vai oiskohan se tuossa bluetooth-laitteen yhteydessä
<kakeman> bluetooth-ikoni häviää aina itsestään yläreunasta
<tuhoojabotti> wat
<tuhoojabotti> Kyl mul toimannu.
<kakeman> bluetooth-valikko?
<tuhoojabotti> En mää muista miten mä sitä käytin.
<kakeman> taisin asentaa sen jopa erikseen hmm..
<kakeman> ja käynnistyy kyllä komentoriviltä
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<tuhoojabotti> Säädät liikaa.
<kakeman> niin
<kakeman> bluetooth-ikoni ei kyllä näy
<kakeman> Näytä Bluetooth-kuvake kohdassa rasti
<kakeman> bluetooth-applet on myös käynnistyvien ohjelmien listassa
<kakeman> ja ruksi
<kakeman> osaiskohan ubuntu tunnistaa jossain vaiheessa kännykän samana laitteena riippumatta yhteystavasta
<kakeman> siis jos nettiyhteyden muodostamista mietitään
<kakeman> olen kyllä turhamainen, tiedän
<kakeman> kettää hereillä?
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ei musta varmaan mitää apua oo. :/
<tuhoojabotti> En tajua ongelmaasi.
<kakeman> joo
<kakeman> ei ole ongelmaa
<kakeman> mut on toine
<tuhoojabotti> Noni.
<tuhoojabotti> Olihan musta sit hyötyä. D:
<kakeman> kun on salatussa kotihakemistossa 100GB uniikkia dataa
<kakeman> ja järjestelmä on käyttökelvoton
<tuhoojabotti> Ja backupit on kunnossa?
<kakeman> ei vaan löin juuri ne bäkupit sinne järjestelmään
<tuhoojabotti> Ahaa
<kakeman> et kyllä ne siinä pysyy
<kakeman> ja sit järjestelmä lakkasi toimimasta
<kakeman> iha perus keissi
<tuhoojabotti> Millätavalla?
<kakeman> koti.kapsi.fi/~kakeman/kubuntu.3gp
<kakeman> kun odottaa hetken niin näyttö puuroutuu niin ettei enää mistään saa selvää
<tuhoojabotti> Aika mielenkiintoista.
<kakeman> pitäisköhän bootata VT:hen ja siellä räveltää
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on kans ollu näytönhojaimen ajureitten kans vähä ongelmii
<tuhoojabotti> mut ei noin pahoi.
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä näyttis?
<kakeman> nvidia quadro fx570m
<kakeman> opengl 3.3
<tuhoojabotti> mjoo
<tuhoojabotti> en mää näist tiiä.
<kakeman> no problems koskaan
<kakeman> syö mitä vaan
<tuhoojabotti> Syön joo.
<kakeman> mäki syön
<kakeman> pitäis muuttua
<pesasa> Vapaata nuotitusta: http://viikonvalo.fi/Musescore
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LwXcZ4 -> Viikko 14 - MuseScore | Viikon VALO
<tuhoojabotti> Mo
<tuhoojabotti> Oho
<tuhoojabotti> gdm päivitystä ja muuta :P
<tuhoojabotti> Ja taas uus ydin
<tuhoojabotti> Asensin sit cairo doc
<tuhoojabotti> dock*
<tuhoojabotti> Nyt eletään jjänniä aikoja
<tuhoojabotti> Uus buntuki tulos
<tuhoojabotti> Hahaa
<tuhoojabotti> laittamalla ubuntu tweakistä menuille wobble-efektin pääl nii korjasin sen bugin et animaation kans ei aina renderöidy se menu ellei liikuta hiirtä siin :D
<tuhoojabotti> wobble<3
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> minecraft ei halua käynnsityä
<tuhoojabotti> Caused by: java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: 0
<tuhoojabotti> tulee jostain XRandR jutuist. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Hitsi kun compiz jäätyy aina kun avaan chromen :D
<tuhoojabotti> tai melkein aina
<keksi> osaisko joku autaa saamaa blenderin toimii.kun yritän käynnistää nii se vaan sanoo ton  http://paste.ubuntu.com/588927/
<tuhoojabotti> En kyllä ymmärrä tuon logiikkaa: http://www.tuhoojabotti.com/r/prsc/Selection_011.png
<tuhoojabotti> Selittäkää joku mulle.
<kimbledon> niin mitä tosta
<kimbledon> failed for OpenGL, verify working openGL system!
<kimbledon> keksi näyttäis siltä ettei sulla toimi opengl
<kimbledon> google "opengl not working ubuntu XX" jossa XX versiosi
<kimbledon> tms
<mjr> näytönohjain lienee oleellinen tieto
<mjr> jos sulla oesim. on nvidia niin tarttee asentaa sujlettu ajuri
<mjr> ateillakin usein
<keksi> mul on intelin ohjain
<keksi> eilen blender kuitenki toimi
<keksi> et onko ideoita
<mjr> hmh
<mjr> yhtäkkinen toimimattomuus on tietty hämmentävämpi juttu
<mjr> ekana tulis mieleen windows-kokeilu eli boottaus ;P
<keksi> tehty useempaan kertaan
<tuhoojabotti> Ei hitto :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tulin huoneeseen ja laskin lasin pöydälle nii avautu kirjautumisruutu
<tuhoojabotti> vissii hieman herkkä hiiren liikkeisiin
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> "luki mun ajatukset"
<czr_> tuhoojabotti, it was me.
<czr_> aattelinet et saastaisin sun aikaa vahan tuos kirjautumisrumbassa.
<czr_> aattelin jopa.
<tuhoojabotti> Oke.
<czr_> laitoin myos sun torrentit jo valmiiksi tulemaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Eihä mul semmossii ollu. :u
<czr_> olen askeleen edella.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei suatana, mitäköhä sieltä tulloo ny.
<ak-_> onko ylen areenassa tullu jotain muutoksia vai flailaako mun yle-dl vaan?
<ak-_> ERROR: RTMP server returned RPC error
<Echramath> Kyllä mulla toimii.
<ak-_> no nyt toimii, eipä siis mitään,
<ak-_> jotain areenan päässä siis ollu ongelmia
<SipuliSopuli> humm
<SipuliSopuli> saako cronin @reboot riviin jotenkin delayn? Niin että sitä ei ajettais heti vaan esim 1min päästä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-26
<Honvai> Asetin tietokoneeni jälleen tehdasasetuksiin ja kun laitoin ubuntu cd:n, käynnistin koneen uudelleen ja pam se onkin jollain tavalla jo koneellani koska se pyytää kayttäjänimeä ja salasanaa jota minulla ei ole. Mikä minun salasanani on tai mistä saan sen?
<czr> kokeile tyhjaa?
<czr> kuulostaa tosin hieman omituiselta koko tilanne
<Honvai> en saa ubuntua auki ilman cd:tä
<elias_a> Jokos Thunderbirdistä on tulossa kaatumataudista korjattu versio?
<czr> elias_a, ei koskaan
<reuppa> kannattaakohan tuota betaa vielä asentaa?
<Honvai> En päässyt vieläkään ubuntuun
<elias_a> Honvai: Kuvaapas nyt vielä kerran: boottaako se kone kiintolevyltä vai cd-levyltä?
<elias_a> Honvai: Mitä tarkoittaa "tietokoneen tehdasasetuksiin laittaminen"?
<Honvai> CD:ltä koska ei ole asentanut sitä kiintolevylleni
<Honvai> Testaan tämän tietokoneen yhteistyökykyisyyttä
<elias_a> Honvai: Voisitko kertoa version ja sen, mistä iso-imagesta olet polttanut sen cd:n
<elias_a> Testaan sitä itsekin jos se noin käyttää.
<elias_a> KÄyttäytyy...
<elias_a> Honvai: Eli anna mulle linkki siihen iso-imageen, josta olet polttanut sen cd:n.
<Honvai> http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/lataa.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rAGKKv -> Lataa - Ubuntu Suomi
<Honvai> Tierote ubuntu logon ympärillä on vihreitä pikseleitä päällä.
<Honvai> Aikaisemmin on ollut wubi.log virhe
<reuppa> siis kannattaako tuota betaa asentaa vai ei?
<Tm_T> reuppa: jos haluat testata betaa niin toki
<Honvai> Minulta puuttuu käyttäjänimi ja salasana.
<reuppa> kantsiiko koneen ainoaksi vai rinnalle ehkä ?
<Myrtti> siis hetkonen, käytätkö cd-romia vai wubi-asennusta?
<Honvai> No ei ainakaan rinnalle
<reuppa> onko se beta kovin vajavainen? sitä kai yritän selvittää
<Honvai> Eikä edes koko ruumiille
<reuppa> poltan levylle ja asennan sen tuohon leuan alle
<Honvai> Voisitteko antaa minulle käyttäjänimen ja salasanan?
<re-G> Honvai: seppo / sepposeppo
<Myrtti> Honvai: ubuntu/ubuntu voi toimia
<Honvai> No mää koitan. palajan kohta
<elias_a> Onkos jollain tietoa siitä, mitä versiota Honvai on koittamassa.
<elias_a> Oneiricia vai LTS:ää?
<Tm_T> koko asia on hieman mystinen
<mjr> se on aiemmin vaikuttanut aika trollahtavalta, tosin saattaa olla vain aika pihalla
<czr> trollitki tarvii ulkoilua
<elias_a> Joo - ja jos on todella noin, että se vaatii salakalaa jossain tapauksessa asia on syytä selvittää.
<elias_a> Ajattelin vain kun mulla on tuossa tyhjä tikku ja noi imaget valmiina niin olisin voinut koittaa saman tien.
<reuppa> mä käyn kokeilemassa LTS betaa nyt
<Honvai> Yritin kirjautua ubuntuun seppo/sepposeppo mutta en päässyt. Saisinko käyttäjänimen ja salasanan?
<czr> Honvai, meille on hieman epäselvää mitä yrität. perus-live-ubuntussa ei tarvitse antaa salasanaa
<elias_a> Honvai: Yritin kysyä sinulta, että oletko ladannut LTS-version vai uusimman, Oneiricin eli 11.10:n?
<elias_a> Honvai: Ja kerrotko vielä onko kyseessä 32-bittinen vai 64-bittinen versio?
<Honvai> LTS-Version
<Honvai> 32-bittinen
<elias_a> Minulla on nuo ISO-imaget täällä levyllä.
<Honvai> kyllä
<elias_a> Honvai: Odotatko vartin niin teen testin.
<Honvai> joo
<elias_a> Honvai: Menee vähän pidempään. Mulla ei ollutkaan tuosta 10.04- eli LTS-versiosta 32-bittistä.
<n1ko> ei se mitää tunnuksia halua, jos se tunnareita kysyy niin ole tjo kertaalleen sen onnistunut asentamaan ja itse syöttänyt kysytyt tunnukset
<elias_a> PIstin imagen latautumaan, mutta minulla on vain 4-megainen linja, joten metki menee.
<elias_a> 26 minuuttia näyttää ennuste nyt.
<elias_a> Joten viimeistään tunnin kuluttua on testitulos valmiina.
<Honvai> Autanko tekemällä samoin?
<Honvai> Onnistuuko tuo etätuki mokkulan kautta?
<Honvai> Eli voitte aloittaa ihan koneeni uudelleen käynnistämällä itse en jaksa tehdä sitäkään.
<Honvai> Yhteistyötä ystäväni
<Honvai> elias_a: onko sinullakin ibm r40:t
<tale> Mitä jos toi Honvai on aiemmin asentanut Ubuntu kiintolevylle, ja kone boottaa yhä siltä eikä rompulta?
<elias_a> tale: Paljon mahdollista. Mutta eiköhän se nyt käy ilmi kun vähän kysellään :)
<Honvai> Kun asetin tehdasasetuksiin koneeni niin kiintolevltä poistettiin kaikki tieto
<elias_a> Honvai: Mitä tuo tarkoittaa?
<elias_a> Millä ohjelmistolla/työkalulla/menetelmällä teit sen?
<Honvai> ibmmän varmuuskopio jossa on virallinen winxppro
<elias_a> No ei se poista siltä kiintolevyltä kaikkea dataa.
<elias_a> Minulla on täällä Thinpad T60 ja T32, joilla voin testata.
<elias_a> Thinkpad.
<elias_a> Honvai: Käynnistyykö se kone nyt windowsiin tavallisesti?
<Honvai> Anna mulle ne koneet
<Honvai> Joo
<Honvai> elias_a: Käynnistyy suoraan windöfsiin
<elias_a> Okei. Ja mikä oli ajateltu Ubuntun asennustapa? Windowsin rinnalle vai korvaamaan se kokonaan?
<elias_a> Vai se outo Windowsin sisälle asennettava tapa - wubi-asennusko se on nimeltään.
<Honvai> Siihen viereen
<Honvai> 10e per sinun kone
<elias_a> Honvai: En minä ole myymässä yhtään mitään.
<n1ko> not sure if...
<elias_a> n1ko: En minäkään ;-)
<Honvai> t60 11e ja t32 11e
<Honvai> elias_a: Mitä minä nyt teen tämän asennuksen?
<elias_a> Honvai: Odota nyt sitä, että saan tuon testin tehtyä.
<elias_a> Teen juuri cd:tä vastaavaa asennusmediaa USB-tikusta.
<Honvai> Kuka teistä on etäyhteyteni?
<elias_a> Honvai: Odottaessasi voit vielä lukea nuo ohjeet: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<elias_a> Honvai: Ei tässä mitään etäyhteyksiä tarvita.
<elias_a> Eikä voida käyttää.
<Honvai> Onpä kummallista että tämä on ainoa tapa olla yhteydessä :(
<elias_a> Honvai: Ei se ole ainoa tapa, mutta kun sinä olet asentamassa siihen koneeseen uutta käyttöjärjestelmää niin silloin sitä etäyhteyttä ei voida käyttää, koska se yhteys tarvitsee sen käyttöjärjestelmän alleen.
<Honvai> Ymmärrän
<SipuliSopuli> Honvai: no tämä mikään oikea / maksullinen tukipalvelu ole. Jos ei tyydytä käänny vaikka linux tuen puoleen, http://linux-tuki.fi/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2vlw0g -> Asiantuntijan apua tarjolla - Linux-tuki.fi
<elias_a> Nyt testi on tehty. 10.04. LTS-version 32-bittisestä imagesta tehty USB-tikku käynnistyy aivan oikein asennusvalikon alkuun, kuten äsken linkittämäni ohje kertoo.
<elias_a> Honvai: Eli nyt teet niin, että tunget sen cd:n asemaan, sammutat koneen, pistät virrat päälle, painat ekassa BIOSin ruutuun lätkäisemän ilmoituksen aikana sitä näppäimistön yläpuolella olevaa IBM/thinpad/thinvantage-näppäintä, valitset "boot from alternative media" ja valitset CD-aseman listasta.
<elias_a> Honvai: Osaatko tehdä tuon?
<elias_a> Jos se kone käynnistyy cd-levyltä, et näe käynnistyksen aikana mitään windowsiin viittaavaa.
<Honvai> Luulisin. Yritän
<elias_a> Honvai: Jos käytössäsi on tulostin, voisit tietysti tulostaa nuo ohjeet...
<elias_a> Hmmm...
<n1ko> täytyy kyl sanoo et jos saat elias tuon vietyä maaliin niin että oot a) selvinpäin b) honvai tyytyväinen niin hatunnoston arvonen suoritus
<SipuliSopuli> :D
<Myrtti> joo, mulla on meinannut livetä Fernetin latkimiseksi näitä juttuja lukiessa
<elias_a> Se on kuulkaa niin, että jos on aloittanut Linuxin kanssa präkäämisen 90-luvun lopulla niin, että juttusarjan lopputulos oli puuhun verkkokaapelilla ripustettu linux-pc niin jonkinlaista ymmärrystä on :D
<elias_a> Minusta nimittäin ei vaikuta trollilta...
<elias_a> Myrtti: Ei sitä nyt tällaisiin ratketa...
<mjr> minusta vaikuttaa, mutta pienen epävarmuuden poikasen huomaa siitä etten ole vielä bannannut sitä
<Myrtti> mä vähän epäilen että tässä on myös joku kielimuuri välissä
<elias_a> Saattaa olla.
<elias_a> Muuten - Davmail on osoittautunut aivan fantastiseksi vapauttajaksi Outlookin ikeestä!
<elias_a> Meillä on siis duunissa ekskankee, jota ei oman verkon ulkopuolelta pysty lukemaan kuin OWA:lla.
<elias_a> Davmail toimii mainiosti rajapintana Thunderbirdiin.
<elias_a> Suosittelen jos ei suoraan pysty vaihtamaan duunia pelkästään ouch-phuk -hatutuksen takia.
<elias_a> Ja sitten odotamme mielenkiinnolla...
<Honvai> Ei onnistunut asennus. Saisinko käyttäjätunnuksen ja salasanan.
<Tm_T> Honvai: ei meillä voi olla sinulla olevan järjestelmän käyttäjätunnuksia tai salasanoja
<pesasa> Onko toi nyt varmasti joku Ubuntun tunnus ja salasana. Ettei ole biosin salasana tai joku muu härpäke, joka istuu biosin ja käyttiksen välissä.
<Tm_T> "ubuntu" ja "ubuntu" olivat joskus kauan sitten live-session tunnukset muttei sellaisia ole ollut enää aikoihin
<Tm_T> pesasa: hyvä pointti
<Honvai> pesasa: hulluus
<Honvai> ja 1234
<elias_a> Honvai: Mitä tapahtui bootin jälkeen?
<elias_a> Mihin asti pääsit niissä ohjeissa?
<elias_a> Nyt sapuskatauko. Jatkan ihmettelemään tätä oudosti katkovaa viestintää tovin kuluttua.
<Honvai> Keikki menee hyvin mutta en pääse asentamaan/kirjautumaan sisään koska käyttäjätunnusta ja salasanaa ei voi vaihtaa.
<tale> Honvai: Entä jos käynnistät koneen ilman CD:tä asemassa, tullaanko silloinkin tuohon samaan salasanan kyselyyn?
<Honvai> Koetan
<SipuliSopuli> ... päivän huvit kyllä tarjoaa tää kanava
<Honvai> Winxp käynnistyy mitään ubuntusta tietämättä
<tale> Honvai: Onko sinulla kameraa tai muuta jolla saisi kuvan siitä salasanaa kyselevästä ruudusta? Kuvan voisi sitten lähettää nettiin jotta me saadaan katottua.
<tale> Honvai: On vahva epäilys, ettei se salasanakysely ole Ubuntun, vaan laitteen BIOS tai joku muu systeemi.
<Honvai> hämärä hommia
<tale> Honvai: Jos olet saanut käytetyn läppärin, siinä voi olla kryptattu levy tai muu suojaus, ja sen salasanoja kysellään.
<tale> Honvai: Niitä salasanoja tuskin tietää muu kuin läppärin edellinen omistaja.
<Honvai> eli mä
<mjr> olisi joo hauska nähdä kuva siitä ruudusta
<elias_a> Honvai: Mun mielestäni olisi erittäin toivottavaa, että kertoisit, käynnistyikö se kone cd-levyltä niin kuin noissa ohjeissa kerrotaan.
<Honvai> Kyllä
<elias_a> Mihin asti pääsit?
<Honvai> CD:n käynnistämään kirjautumis valikkoon
<tale> Honvai: Mikä kohta se on tossa ohjeessa?
<elias_a> Tättä siis: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<SipuliSopuli> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Asentaminen
<tale> Honvai: Kohdassa 5 sinun piti kirjoittaa käyttäjätunnus ja salasana, mutta ne saat itse valita. Ne pitää sitten muistaa kun asennettuun järjestelmään kirjautuu sisään.
<SipuliSopuli> hups, putty :E
<Honvai> Ekasta kuvasta suoraan sisäänkirjautumiseen
<pesasa> Onko se graafinen värikäs sisäänkirjautuminen vai tekstipohjainen valkoista tekstiä mustalla ruudulla?
<Honvai> graaffinen
<SipuliSopuli> Honvai: tämän näköinen? http://www.redmezzanine.com/wp-content/images/lucid/screenshot_034.png
<Honvai> Joo. ilman neemetonta
<Honvai> naama
<SipuliSopuli> mikä siinä näkyy tuossa ubuntun logon alla koneen nimenä?
<elias_a> Ei se kyllä ole bootannut siltä cd-levyltä...
<Honvai> hetki pieni
<elias_a> Honvai: Poltitko itse sen cd:n?
<elias_a> Minusta vaikuttaa siltä, että se CD ei ole lainkaan ISO-imagesta tehty asennuslevy vaan levyltä ajettavaksi tehty versio olemassaolevasta käyttiksestä.
<SipuliSopuli> jeh
<elias_a> Odotamme, että innokas harrastaja ilmaantuu salasanakyselyineen paikalle ja kysymme miten levy on tehty.
<Honvai> Saisinko salasanan?
<elias_a> Honvai: Palataanpas takaisin muutama askel.
<elias_a> Honvai: Voisitko kertoa miten se cd on tehty?
<elias_a> Minulla on sellainen epäilys, että sen tekemisessä on tapahtunut kämmi.
<elias_a> Se ei ole asennus-CD vaan Ubuntussa tehty, levyltä ajettava versio siitä käyttöjärjestelmästä.
<elias_a> Honvai: Onko sinulla jäljellä se alkuperäinen ISO-levykuva, josta tuon pitäisi olla tehty?
<elias_a> Ja jos on, voisitko selostaa miten olet polttanut sen CD:lle?
<Honvai> windowsissa tehty
<Honvai> ibm recordnew
<elias_a> Honvai: Vai recordnow?
<Honvai> Työn puolesta
<elias_a> Miten niin "työn puolesta"?
<elias_a> Honvai: Voisitko kertoa yhden tätä jutustelua helpottavan asian - oletko äidinkieleltäsi suomenkielinen?
<Honvai> en
<elias_a> Honvai: Jotkut kommenttisi ovat niin outoja, että arvelin näin.
<elias_a> Honvai: Mikä on äidinkielesi?
<elias_a> Kysyn siksi, että osaan ottaa huomioon myös kielen aiheuttamat ongelmat.
<Honvai> Ymmärrän niitä sattuu ja tapahtuu
<elias_a> Honvai: Käytitkö tuota ohjelmaa: http://winsoemkiii.it.ecu.edu.au/lnvrecnow732.aspx
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vXbM8n -> SOLUTION 08 - Lenovo User Guide - Sonic RecordNow 7.32
<Honvai> en
<Honvai> veritas
<elias_a> Honvai: Nyt on niin, että se levy on aivan selkeästi tehty väärin.
<elias_a> Tarkistetaanpa asia.
<elias_a> Tuleekos jollekulle mieleen helposti ladattavaa ja käytettävää md5-tarkistinta windozelle?
<SipuliSopuli> http://www.winmd5.com/ ?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8kXSYh -> WinMD5 Free - Windows MD5 Utility Freeware
<elias_a> Honvai: Lataapas ja asenna tuo SipuliSopulin linkittämä ohjelma.
<elias_a> Tarkistamme sen levysi. Lasketaan siitä MD5-tarkistussumma. Se kertoo aivan varmasti onko levy oikea asennuslevy vai onko joku mokannut.
<Honvai> oikein oli asennettu
<elias_a> Honvai: Tarkennatko hieman?
<elias_a> Mitä tarkoitit tuolla?
<Honvai> Lataamani ohjelma ei antanut virhe ilmoitusta
<elias_a> Pistä windowsin käynnissä ollessa se CD asemaan, käynnistä WinMD5 ja tee MD5-tarkistussumma siitä cd-levystä.
<elias_a> Honvai: No sieltä ei missään tapauksessa tule mitään virheilmoitusta.
<Honvai> ei kai tuu ku tarviin vain salasanan
<elias_a> Honvai: Nyt alkaa pikkuhiljaa tulla vastaan se piste, jossa minulla alkaa loppua kärsivällisyys.
<Honvai> Seuraava
<elias_a> Honvai: Olen varmistanut sen, että Ubuntun asennuslevyssä ei ole mitään vikaa.
<elias_a> Sen jälkeen on käynyt ilmi, että joku muu on polttanut cd:n, josta jo sanoit, että olet ladannut iso-imagen Ubuntun sivuilta.
<Honvai> eli minä
<elias_a> Nyt olemme yrittäneet selvittää sitä, onko se levysi todella oikea asennus-CD vai jonkun mokaama räpellys.
<elias_a> Missä muodossa se iso-image on viety sinne Veritakseen poltettavaksi cd-levylle?
<elias_a> Honvai: Jos sinulla on jäljellä se alkuperäinen lataamasi iso-image, tee siitä tiedostosta WinMD5:lla MD5-tarkistussumma.
<elias_a> Sitten tee sama siitä koko cd-levystä.
<Honvai> kuinka teen sen koko cd:stä
<elias_a> Tarkistussumman pitää olla 557231ce93ae8e98e214424cb02f8761
<elias_a> Täsmäsikö iso-imagen tarkistussumma tuon kanssa?
<Honvai> Sitä minulla ei ole enää koska se poistui edellisen kokoonpanon muötä
<elias_a> Honvai: Okei. Etsin sinulle ohjeen siitä, miten sitä WinMD5:ttä käytetään. Hetki.
<Honvai> Ei tarvitse.
<Honvai> Md5 computing...
<Honvai> elias_a
<Honvai> elias_a:
<Honvai> Outoa ei nyä rosentteja
<Myrtti> Honvai: jos kerrot mikä on äidinkielesi, voimme ehkä auttaa sinua löytämään kanavan jossa sinua voidaan auttaa sillä kielellä, jos haluat
<Honvai> Tämä kelpaa mainiosti
<elias_a> Honvai: Ongelma on se, että en löydä ensimmäistäkään ohjelmaa windowsille, joka osaisi laskea md5-tarkistussumman koko cd-levystä.
<elias_a> Sitä tarkistussummaa tarvitaan sen varmistamiseen onko se cd:n data todella identtinen asennuslevyn iso-imagen kanssa.
<elias_a> Lyön vaikka viikon tiskivuoroista vetoa, että ei ole sama.
<Honvai> Ei mulla ole tiskiä
<elias_a> Honvai: No minulla on senkin edestä :)
<Honvai> Mene tiskaamaan!
<elias_a> Honvai: Jos sinulla on tyhjä cd-r(w) levy tai USB-tikku, voisit tehdä vielä ohjeiden mukaan uuden asennuslevyn tai -tikun.
<elias_a> Se, että käynnistyttyään levyltä kone menee suoraan kirjautumisikkunaan on jotain, mitä kunnollisella asennuslevyllä ei tapahdu.
<elias_a> Honvai: Pystytkö ottamaan siitä cd-levystä hakemistolistauksen tai kuvakaappauksen sen sisällöstä ja pistää sen tinypic-palveluun tai tekstilistauksen pastebiniin?
<Myrtti> elias_a: eikös CD:ssä itsessään ole tarkistustyökalu
<elias_a> Myrtti: No ei se paljon auta tässä jos Honvai on onnistunut saamaan käsiinsä levyn, joka käynnistyy suoraan kirjautumisvalikkoon.
<elias_a> Honvai: Analyysini on, että se sinulla oleva levy on väärin tehty.
<Honvai> Voisitteko antaa minulle käyttäjänimen ja salasanan?
<elias_a> Lataa se ISO-image uudestaan, tarkista sen md5-tarkistussumma ennen polttamista.
<elias_a> Sitten koitat asentamista uudestaan.
<elias_a> Honvai: Sinulta on kysytty aika paljon asioita, jotka auttaisivat sinua ongelmassasi eteenpäin.
<elias_a> Kommunikaation sijaan toistelet samaa kysymystä, johon kenelläkään muulla kuin sinulla tai muulla sen levyn polttaneella ei voi olla vastausta.
<Honvai> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1rvnso&s=5
<Myrtti> mistä tuo kuva on?
<Myrtti> ah, ei mitään
<Myrtti> unohda
<elias_a> Honvai: Tuo varmisti asian. CD:n sisältö on jotain täysin erilaista kuin pitäisi olla.
<mjr> on vai? eikös se live-installeri ole casper-systeemi? (en mä tiedä)
<Honvai> Voisitteko antaa minulle käyttäjänimen ja salasanan?
<mjr> emme
<Honvai> Miksi?
<tumppu> toi levyn sisältö näyttä kyl aika samalta kuin ne levyt mitä mä oon poltellu
<mjr> lopeta tuon kysyminen tai täytyy otaksua sinun olevan trolli
<elias_a> Oikea LTS 10.04 -levyn juurihakemisto näyttää tältä: http://tinypic.com/r/3465pv7/5
<Honvai> Sitä saa mitä tilaa
<elias_a> tumppu: No ei se ole siellä päinkään.
<Honvai> Voisitteko antaa minulle käyttäjänimen ja salasanan?
<elias_a> Honvai: Vertaapa nyt noita kahta tiedostolistausta toisiinsa. Se sinulla oleva levy ei ole lainkaan oikean kaltainen.
<elias_a> Nonnii. Nyt jäi mielenkiintoinen näytös näkemättä... :D
<elias_a> Mua jäi ihmetyttämään, että millä hitolla se oli saanut tehtyä tuollaisen levyn...
<Honvai> Olen Suomalainen ja haluaisin työkykyni maksimaaliseen tarkkuuteen
<czr> Honvai, epäilemättä mutta meidän on vaikea auttaa sinua kun emme puhu samaa kieltä
<elias_a> Honvai: No voisitko sitten tehdä kuten sinulle sanotaan.
<Honvai> Tuo on trolli
<elias_a> Honvai: Minä pystyn antamaan tukea suomen lisäksi ruotsiksi, englanniksi, saksaksi ja italiaksi.
<elias_a> Honvai: Näistäkään mikään ei auta jos et edes suostu suomeksi sanomaan silloin jos et ole ymmärtänyt jotain.
<n1ko> tälleen laidalta seuraten, ei se nyt voi oikeasti olla noin vaikeaa ladata oikeaa levyä ( http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu-releases/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso ) ja polttaa sitä cd:lle
<Myrtti> n1ko: väärä linkki
<n1ko> korjaan, http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/ubuntu-releases/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<Myrtti> noin :-P
<n1ko> Myrtti: joo, tajusin juuri samantien :)
<n1ko> eli voihan se kieltämättä olla...!
<Aku506> b
<czr> kaikki voi olla vaikeaa jos lähestyy asiaa sopivasti
<elias_a> Honvai: Eli lataa se uudestaan, tarkista md5-summa, polta levylle ja koita asentaa uudelleen.
<Honvai> Lataan kummatki
<czr> lataa vain jälkimmäinen
<elias_a> Honvai: Lataa ainakin yksi kerrallaan kun näytät olevan mobiililiittymän päässä.
<Honvai> Palajahan nelipäähän tuonnempana
<elias_a> Nelipää?
<elias_a> :D
<elias_a> Mistähän toi kaveri oikein on...
<czr> selkeesti harrastaa kreikkalaista mytologiaa hydroineen yms
<yakc> czr, oon kesällä soittamassa alppipuistossa! tuu kuuntelee sit :)
<elias_a> Mihinkäs tämä kanava oikein logitetaan?
<elias_a> yakc: Minkälaista kamaa?
<yakc> minimal technoo, tech-housee ja acidii
<yakc> tai jotain noista
<yakc> riippuu mille tuulelle sattuu
<elias_a> yakc: Niin sä olet DJ?
<yakc> en oikeastaan ole
<yakc> harjaantunut kuuntelija
<yakc> soitellut kavereiden bileissä muutamia kertoja
<yakc> makuuhuone dj/tuottaja
<elias_a> Niin tarkoitin siis sitä, että soitat levyjä? Kun minä soitan, soitan instrumentteja. :)
<czr> yakc, uu, joo. muistuta lahempana
<elias_a> Myrtti: Sulla varmaan on tietoa minne tämä logitetaan.
<elias_a> Tämänpäiväinen keskustelu on nimittäin pakko saada muistiin.
<elias_a> Jaa - vai onkohan mulla itselläkin logitus päällä...
<yakc> copy/paste on myös vaihtoehto
<Myrtti> !logs
<lubotu3> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/J101eE -> Index of /
<elias_a> Myrtti: Kiitän!
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/26/%23ubuntu-fi.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8SgOgX -> /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/26/#ubuntu-fi.txt
<nyymi1> Terve, tulin vain kysymään että, mitä tuumaatte torin turvallisuudesta. Jos laitan thunderbirdin proxyksi torin, onko sähköpostini turvassa. Salauksenahan tuossa on SSL. Eli riittääkö SSL siihen ettei ilkeä exit node tms. pysty haistelemaan nettiliikennettäni? Mitä mieltä olette?
<Honvai> Kuinka löydän tämän kansion ubuntussa?
<elias_a> Honvai: ymmärränkö oikein, että sait vihdoin Ubuntun asennettua?
<Honvai> Riipuu siitä ymmärsitkö kysymykseni oikein
<elias_a> Voi apua.
<Honvai> O_o
<Honvai> XP
<elias_a> Minkä tämän kansion?
<Honvai> Tämä missä olen nyt jonne pääsin niin monen mutkan kautta
<elias_a> Mistä minä tiedän missä kansiossa tai hakemistossa olet?
<elias_a> Etkö voi tehdä sinne linkkiä?
<Honvai> Ubuntustä kun lähdin, sammutan koneen, vaihdan kiintolevyn, avaan Windows XP:n käynnistän mokkulan ja avaan mircin. Tuo on niin rasittava ja uuvuttava matka
<elias_a> Huh. Nyt en ymmärrä ollenkaan...
<Honvai> Ja sintaa sattuu
<Honvai> rintaan
<Honvai> sin
<Honvai> taataa
<Myrtti> Honvai: latasitko jo sen levykuvan uudelleen?
<Honvai> Jos menen takaisin ubuntuun en pääse käyttämään simssii
<Honvai> simmi
<Myrtti> Honvai: latasitko jo sen levykuvan uudelleen?
<Honvai> pelittaa jos en pääse takaisin
<Honvai> pelottaa
<Myrtti> Honvai: latasitko sen levykuvan jo uudelleen Windowsissa?
<Honvai> kyllä
<Myrtti> Honvai: tarkistitko että se latautui kunnolla?
<Myrtti> sillä md5:llä?
<Honvai> kyllä
<Myrtti> Honvai: poltitko jo levykuvan CD:lle?
<Honvai> kyllä
<Myrtti> tarkistitko polttiko asema CD:n kunnolla?
<Honvai> kyllä
<Myrtti> olettaen että teit kaiken kunnolla, sen pitäisi nyt tällä kertaa onnistua
<Myrtti> voit ubuntussa käyttää webchattia päästäksesi irkkiin
<Myrtti> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<Honvai> laitan tonne muistitikulle tietoja. Mitä muuta otan mukaan että pääsen tänne takaisin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/p2IbOc -> freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)
<Honvai> Tolla sivulle pääsen ihittaen mokkulan asentamisen.
<Honvai> ohittaen
<Myrtti> mikä mokkula sinulla on?
<Honvai> nelipinninen
<Myrtti> Honvai: siis mikä valmistaja ja malli?
<Honvai> huawei
<Myrtti> ja mikä malli?
<Honvai> nelipinninen
<Myrtti> kyllähän siinä on pakko jossain lukea mallinumero, tai windowsissa se pitäisi pystyä kaivelemaan jotenkin esille
<Myrtti> nelipinninen ei ole riittävän tarkka kuvaus
<Honvai> v4.20.05.00
<teamahma> Pitäisi lukea sen mokkulan kyljessä
<Honvai> e 36 7
<teamahma> Se on hyvin toimiva mokkula ubuntussa
<Honvai> Ei ole
<Myrtti> !info usb-modeswitch lucid
<lubotu3> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-2 (lucid), package size 32 kB, installed size 136 kB
<teamahma> http://www.elisa.fi/saunalahti/asiakaspalvelu/540.5/mobiililaajakaista-linux-ubuntulla/
<teamahma> Honvai, tuossa on asennusohje
<Myrtti> eli sinun pitäisi jotenkin ladata usb-modeswitch siihen muistitikulle, ja kaikki mitä se kaipaa kaverikseen, sitten asentaa se usb-modeswitch paketti ja sitten pitäisi toimia
<teamahma> Itselläni ainakin toimii moitteetta ja ystävälläni. Tuo E367
<elias_a> Ei se ole helppoa jos ei ole kokemusta.
<elias_a> mjr: Huomaatkos - ei ollut trolli...
<Myrtti> ei, mutta mulla meinasi kyllä olla tarvetta heittää perunoita parvekkeelta
<mjr> en ole vakuuttunut aiheesta :]
<mjr> "nelipinninen"
<Myrtti> melkein piti lähteä ihan kauppaan ostamaan perunoita
<Myrtti> että voisin paiskoa niitä partsilta alas
<elias_a> Ei mutta ajatelkaas kun jossain vaiheessa järkätään joku #ubuntu.fi:n "rumin mies"-tapahtuma...
<elias_a> Miten jännää olisi arvuutella, että minkälainen tyyppi tuo on... :D
<Honvai> En ymmärtänyt tuota mokkula juttuu
<Honvai> En tiedä mitä teen noille tiedoille jota otin mukaan
<Myrtti> Honvai: se sinun tikkusi näkyy Ubuntussa CD-asemana, joten Ubuntulle täytyy kertoa että se onkin USB-modeemi. Ubuntussa ei välttämättä tule sitä ohjelmaa valmiiksi asennettuna, joka osaa kertoa Ubuntulle että nyt onkin kyseessä nettitikku, joten sinun täytyy asentaa se. En nyt osaa ulkomuistista kaivella miten saat Windowsissa ne paketit ladattua nettitikulle jolla saat sen ohjelman ladattua
<Myrtti> Honvai: oletko nyt Ubuntussa vai Windowsissa?
<Honvai> billin päässä
<Honvai> eli en suomen päässä
<Honvai> eiku päätteessä
<Honvai> en tajua kuinka voin asentaa sen lataamani tiedotston
<Myrtti> minkä tiedoston latasit?
<Honvai> en edes tiedä kun se joi tolle ubuntu kovolle
 * Myrtti ajattelee perunoita
<Honvai> nam
<Honvai> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/usb_modeswitch.1.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CXbT4Z -> Ubuntu Manpage:       usb-modeswitch - switch mode of "multi-state" USB devices
<Honvai> Myrtti:ii
<Honvai> Luulis et kun laittaa ton tiedoston työpöydälle ni toimii
<Honvai> Kuinka asennan tuon niin että mukkulani toimii?
<Honvai> En mä tota englantii osaa
<Honvai> Enkä koskaan opiskellut ruotsia
<Honvai> Mukautettu oetus suunitelma oli 1-11
<Honvai> luokilla
<Honvai> ja minulla on erittäin hyvä 3d hahmoitus kyky jota olen hyödyntänyt blenderissä tekemällä avaruus aluksia
<Honvai> Toimimattomia tosin
<Honvai> ressut kyl riittää tuöstää niitä
<tale> Honvai: Mikä on äidinkielesi?
<Honvai> Suomi
<tale> Honvai: Ei voi olla.
<Honvai> eiku 6-
<Honvai> atk 4-
<Honvai> englanti 1
<Honvai> matematiikka 3
<tale> Honvai: No, usb-modeswitch jos tarvitaan, pitää noutaa paketit usb-modeswitch ja usb-modeswitch-data. Ne pitää olla samaa versiota, eli parempi noutaa pari samasta paikasta.
<Honvai> läpi kuitenki pääsin peruskoulun
<tale> Honvai: Sitten kun on ne kaksi .deb -tiedostoa, komentorivltä ne asennetaan komennolla sudo dpkg -i usb-modeswitch*.deb
<Honvai> isäni on kuollut
<Aku506> Miten se liittyy mitenkään mihinkään?
<Honvai> Se liittyy kaikkeen millä ei ole väliä
<Honvai> Millä sivulla nuo tierostot on?
<Aku506> Löytynee ihan oletuspakettilähteistäkin
<Aku506> Eli Sovellusvalikoiman, Synapticin tai komentorivin kautta asentaen.
<teamahma> Ei niitä voi noutaa ilman nettiä...
<Myrtti> Aku506: mietitäänpä, jos tarvitset ohjelman että pääset nettiin, voitko silloin hakea netistä kamaa jolla voit asentaa sen ohjelman? X-)
<Aku506> Jaa....
<Aku506> En huomannut sitä
<Aku506> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/usb-modeswitch
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/goXyME -> Ubuntu -- Details of package usb-modeswitch in lucid
<Aku506> Tuolla on ainakin Lucidiin
<Aku506> Mikäs versio käytössä?
<Myrtti> lucid pitäisi olla
<Aku506> Siitä sitten vaan
<tale> Tarvitaan myös paketti usb-modeswitch-data.
<teamahma> "Meni jo"
<elias_a> Rock on, Beavis!
 * Myrtti hakee popkornia
<Aku506> Siihen on linkki tolla sivulla
<elias_a> Illan paras show. Mutta kenelle?
<Myrtti> juu, mutta tuskin tajuaa sitäkin ladata
<elias_a> :P
<Myrtti> Aku506: irssi
<Honvai> usb-modeswitch_1.1.9-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Honvai> usb-modeswitch-data_20110805-1_all.deb
<Myrtti> oho!
<Honvai> Nuo eivät ole yhteensopivia. Kuinka muutan ne sellaisiksi
<Myrtti> oho?
<Myrtti> miksi latasit sen toisen?
<Honvai> tuon allin vai
<Honvai> ?=
<Honvai> -=
<Myrtti> kummatkin on epäyhteensopivia
<Myrtti> ainakin jos sinulla on lucid 10.04
<Honvai> kyllä. Kuinka muutan sen
<Myrtti> X-|
<Myrtti> lataat http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/universe/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_1.1.0-2_i386.deb
<Myrtti> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/universe/u/usb-modeswitch-data/usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb
<Myrtti> nuo
<Honvai> =_=
<Honvai> Onpa pitkällä
<Honvai> :)
<Honvai> Jos kaikki haukkuu elektroniikkaa huonoksi niin tilalla tehdään parempia jota taas haukutaan entistä enemmän jonka jälkeen olemme haukkuneen sen hölskyvän tietokoneen huonoksi niin meille tehdään huono laite. Ostaisin sen yhdllä rahayksiköllä joka on aina ollut minun taskussa.
<tale> Honvai: Eikö kannattaisi keskittyä siihen Ubuntun saamiseen toimimaan? Se kai oli tavoitteenasi kun tulit tälle kanavalle.
<Myrtti> X-D
<Myrtti> UUDESTAAN, UUDESTAAN!
<teamahma> "Meni jo!"
<re-G> onko honvai tunkannu koko päivän?:)
<tale> re-G: Eilisestä asti. Ensin toisella nimellä def_er.
<re-G> selko
<teamahma> Olihan se muutama päivä sitten jo honvai nimelläkin?
<Honvai> Ei nekään olleen yhteistyökykyisiä
 * Myrtti heittää pyyhkeen kehään
<Honvai> Millä koodilla saan punaisen päällä olevan pikselin värin vaihdettua?
<tale> Honvai: Sun varmaan kannattaa hankkia sinne paikan päälle Ubuntu-osaaja.
<Honvai> Mikä se sellanen henklö on?
<tale> Honvai: Kato tästä osoitteita: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Tukipalvelut
<Honvai> Maksullista.
<Honvai> Voisko joku tulla käymään ihan ystävyynen tähden?
<tale> Honvai: Missä päin asut?
<Honvai> tale ei sun tarvitse tulla
<tale> Honvai: Siellähän voi olla Linux-kurssejakin, Työväenopistot ja kansanopistot on edullisia.
<Max^> :D:D
<Max^> mitähän mahtoi yrittää edes..
<elias_a> Saada mokkulaa toimimaan.
<Max^> ok
<Max^> omalla ubuntu koneella riitti kyllä että laittaa tikun kiinni ja valitsee operaattorin..
<elias_a> Ubuntun asentaminenkin oli niin perkeleellisen rautalangan väännön takana että mä vedän kyllä itselleni siitä ansioristin.
<elias_a> Max^: No sitten sulla ei ole modeswitch-paske se tikku.
<Max^> huawei
<Max^> ja yks vanha option
<elias_a> No tuo ei vielä kerro mitään.
<elias_a> Pointti on se, että modeswitch- eli flip-flop-USB-laitteet eivät useimmiten toimi Linuxissa heittämällä.
<Max^> tuota tarvitsin viimeksi silloin ku nettitikku oli uus juttu
<elias_a> Niissä on siis samassa laitteessa pieni USB-muisti, jossa on driverit ja kun ne driverit on luettu wnhotuksen toimesta, laite muuttaa tilansa modeemiksi.
<elias_a> Tuo tilan vaihto on siis se, joka usein tökkii.
<Max^> juu
<pesasa> Tota, eikös noilla mokkuloilla riitä sekin, että mounttaa sen usb-muistin/cd-asema-kuvatuksen ja sitten "ejectoi" sen?
<elias_a> pesasa: Haluatko koittaa opastaa sen äskeiselle kaverille?
<elias_a> Ja mä ainakin törmäsin laitteeseen, joka ei toiminut niin.
<pesasa> Juuen. :-)
<elias_a> pesasa: No mitä? Kai sitä nyt laadukkaan tuen pitää tulla mukana kun softakin on ilmaista! :D
<pesasa> Aattelin vaan, että jos sen nettiyhteyden olis saanu toimimaan kerran, niin paketinhallinta olis voinut hoitaa loput.
<Myrtti> mulla on nyt järkyttävä jysäri kun oon rypistellyt otsaani koko illan
<Myrtti> kamalaa
<pesasa> Eiköhän tässä ole ollut laadukasta tukea jo tälle päivälle.
<elias_a> No juu.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Sullahan oli sitä fernettiä? Ota siivu ja mee pehkuihin!
<Myrtti> elias_a: ei tässä nyt jouda kun yritän täytellä työhakemusta
<Myrtti> tässäkin touhussa menee otta ryppyyn kun yritän selittää ylioppilastutkintoa brittiläisessä lomakkeessa
<tumppu> se on kyl kivaa
<tumppu> niille ei oikein mee jakeluun et systeemis voi olla valinnanvaraakin
<elias_a> Myrtti: Jännä virke tuo...
<elias_a> Yhtä hyvin olisi sopinut "ei tässä nyt juoda..."
<elias_a> Hyvin valitut kirjaimet!
<Myrtti> on
<Myrtti> verbaaliakrobatia on lajini kahdella kielellä
<Myrtti> (ja Miia on nimeni molemmilla :-P)
<elias_a> On se hienoo! :)
<elias_a> Nyt mä olen saanut tunkattua tän avopuolison läppärin juuri asennetun Ubuntun sopivaksi.
<elias_a> Luovutan tältä illalta. Mulla on väsy.
<elias_a> -Ai honvai?
<elias_a> No hon.
<elias_a> Sori. Öitä!
<Myrtti> HUONO
<Max^> oon jotenki ymmärtäny että ubuntu server o raskaampi kun debian
<elias_a> Niin pitikin olla :P
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-27
<czr> Max^, hieman enemmän riippuvuuksia mut vain marginaalisesti
<elias_a> Huomenta.
<Honvai> työkykyni on kiinni siitä että saan ubuntussa mukkulan toimimaan. olen ladannut 4 siihen liittyvää tiedostoa. ja ne eivät toimi.
<n1ko> ei muutakuin työkyvyttömyyseläkettä hakemaan :)
<n1ko> mutta vakavissaan puhuen, miten ne eivät toimi ja mitä olet yrittänyt tehdä?
<Honvai> Maistupa hyvälle
<Tm_T> ladannut mitä, mistä, miten
<Honvai> ne diedostos olivat deb muodossa.
<elias_a> Kyse on siitä, että Honvai:n mokkula on flip-flop device ja siihen liittyvät paketit tarttis saada asennettua.
<elias_a> Mutta kun siellä Ubuntun puolella ei mokkula toimi, niin pitää pelata USB-tikulla siirtäen.
<Tm_T> usb-modeswitch on se mikä siis on asennettu?
<Honvai> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=39112.0 tuolta latasin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dKJIKH -> Nettitikku E367
<Tm_T> ja -data sille kaveriksi tietty
<elias_a> Enpä usko, että hän sai niitä eilen asennettua. Siitä tässä on kyse.
<elias_a> Kaikkein helpointa olisi tietysti jos sen Honvai:n koneen saisi edes noiden asennuksen ajaksi johonkin kiinteään verkkoon tai wlaniin kiinni.
<Tm_T> hmm, usb-modeswitch ja muut tarvittavat ovat lie nykyjulkaisuissa asennettuna oletusasennuksissa?
<Honvai> Ne eivät asentuneen kun tuplaklikkasin. Tuli virheilmoitus.
<Myrtti> Tm_T: eio
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ai, hmmm, sitten en tiedä mistä on päätynyt työkoneelleni
<Myrtti> tai ei käsittääkseni ole, ainakin siskon lucidiin jouduin lataamaan puhelimella
<Honvai> no mulla ei ole puhelinta
<Tm_T> hmm, oneiricissa on, pitääpä katsoa mitä sanoo 10.04:n manifesti
<elias_a> Tm_T: Muistaakseni ei ollut siinä.
<Tm_T> jep, ei ole siinä
<elias_a> Noin.
<Tm_T> harmi
<Honvai> WindowsXP on ihan paska
<czr> Honvai, älä kiroile
<elias_a> Honvai: Paitsi että yritämme auttaa täällä kärsivällisesti vasta-alkajia, noudatamme täällä hyviä tapoja ja käytöstä.
<elias_a> Onkos CoC jossain suomeksi?
<elias_a> Onhan se.
<ninnnu> meidän wikissä pitäs olla enemmän tai vähemmän tuore versio
<elias_a> Honvai: Näillä säännöillä pelataan: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/CodeOfConduct
<Honvai> Vaikka nää laitteen on entiikkisia joka kaupassa ei se sitä tarkota että ojhelmatkin on.
<elias_a> Honvai: Se sinun mokkulasi toimivuus on nyt enää kiinni siitä, että saat asennettua Ubuntuun kaksi .deb-pakettia.
<elias_a> Niiden pitää olla täsmälleen saman Ubuntu-version paketteja kuin mikä koneeseesi on asennettuna.
<elias_a> Honvai: On kaksi mahdollisuutta: joko lataat ne tiedostopaketit windowsilla (jossa mokkula toimii) USB-tikulle ja asennat ne sieltä tai sitten menet sen läppärin ja mokkulan kanssa jonnekin, jossa saat sen koneen kiinni Internetiin ja asennettua ne paketit ja testattua, että mokkula toimii.
<Honvai> Anteeksi tämä häiriö
<elias_a> Honvai: Ei ole häiriötä. Jostain pitää aloittaa :)
<Honvai> Olemme siis perillä siitä mitä seuraavaksi tapahtuu että myös työkykyisyys paranee hiljattain
<SipuliSopuli> no huh huh...
<SipuliSopuli> toisinaan honovai sanoo ettei äidinkieli ole suomi ja toisinaan että on
<Tm_T> tulkitsen niin että pyrkii omaksumaan suomen äidinkielenään
<Honvai> Kävin kevrin luona ja yritin verkkojohdolla ubntua nettiin mutta ei käynyt mitään.
<SipuliSopuli> Honvai: sitten oli vika köyttäjässä, ethernejohdossa tai modeemissa. Veikkaan ensimmäistä.
<Honvai> Tervitsen toimivat mokkula e367 tiedostot ubuntu 10.04:lle
<czr> e367 on cdc_ether-laite sen jälkeen kun sen saa modeemitilaan
<czr> (ihan tiedoksi jos joku haluaa auttaa, en tiedä miten sen saa lucidissa toimimaan)
<Honvai> Millä konennolla muutan e367:n modeemiksi?
<Honvai> komennolla
<Honvai> Eiku koodilla
<anacron> onks täs unitys jossain säätö vnc:lle
<anacron> en oo oikeen sujut tän kaa
<czr> Honvai, http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ tällä ohjelmalla, en vain tiedä mikä versio tuosta on 10.04:ssa mukana, ja millä nimellä se siellä on
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5DYdyB -> Draisberghof - Software - USB_ModeSwitch
<Tm_T> usb-modeswitch on paketti ubuntussa
<elias_a> Joo - ei Honvain tapaiselle mitään repojen ulkopuolista.
<czr> ongelma on siina ettei vanhemmissa versioissa ole mitaan tietoa tuosta E367:sta
<czr> se on aika uusi tikku nimittain
<elias_a> Okei.
<topyli> luulis että usb-modeswitch-data päivittyy kun maailma vanhenee
<tumppu> naapurissa toi meni helposti
<czr> vanha versio oli sellainen mis oli leivottu suoraan ohjelmaan sisaan noi datat
<elias_a> topyli: Honvai halusi käyttää LTS:ää.
<czr> toi data split tuli vasta myohemmin enka ole varma paivittyyko se nykyaan ubuntussa erikseen
<czr> pessimisti sisallani sanoo etta ei
<tumppu> muistaakseni usb-modeswitch halus asennettaesss sikana riippivuuksia ->piuhan päässä asennus 5min
<topyli> elias_a: lts:ssakin pitäis *-data -pakettien kyllä päivittyä. siksihän ne on erikseen paketoitu
<tumppu> LTS oli sielläkin syksyllä
<elias_a> Okei. Eli pitäisi toimia.
<elias_a> Mutta kyllä minusta alkaa vaikuttaa siltä, että vaikea kaveria on auttaa.
<elias_a> Kielellinen ilmaisukyky on perussuomalaisen suvaitsevuuden tasolla...
<elias_a> ja keskittymiskyky samaa luokkaa kuin humalaisen 16-vuotiaan.
<czr> :-)
<Mkaysi> Alkoholia vastustavat 16-vuotiaat voivat kokea tuon loukkauksena.
<topyli> on lucidissa data erikseen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=usb-modeswitch&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/rbXMAZ -> Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- usb-modeswitch
<czr> Mkaysi, vain jos ovat humalassa?
<topyli> ja jaksavat keskittyä
<czr> topyli, aika tuore?
<Mkaysi> Ei, tarkoitin vain, että tuo kuulostaa yleistykseltä, että kaikki 16-vuotiaat olisivat aina humalassa.
<topyli> czr: jopas jotakin. lucid-updates ei tarjoa uudempaa. hämmentävää
<czr> en sanois. lucidissa aika harvoin paivitetaan mitaan
<elias_a> Mkaysi: No ei sitä niin voi ymmärtää jos hallitsee suomen kielen.
<czr> hardyssa oli sama ongelma
<Mkaysi> elias_a: Onko muunikäisillä ihmisillä erilainen keskittymiskyky humalassa?
<elias_a> Mkaysi: On.
<Mkaysi> Molempiin suuntiin?
<elias_a> Nuorilla alkoholinkäyttö aiheuttaa erityisesti pidäkkeiden poistumista. Johtuu osin siitä, että tottumusta alkoholiin tai toleranssia ei ole.
<elias_a> Lopputulos on joka tapauksessa se, että onnettomuusriski kasvaa impulssikontrollin puutteen takia nuorilla alkoholia nauttineilla huomattavasti iäkkäämpiä enemmän.
<czr> nuoremmalla ei toisaalta ole aivotkaan kehittyneet viela mallintamaan what-if-skenaarioita erityisen hyvin
<elias_a> Siksi 0,5 promillen nousuhumala on nuorelle kuljettajallekin IMHO liikaa.
<czr> taitaa loppua toi rakennus noin 20-21 vuotiaana vasta
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Mitä tarkoitti "molempiin suuntiin"?
<Mkaysi> elias_a: Yli ja alle 16
<elias_a> Uhh...
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Oletko lukenut koskaan psykologiaa tai neuropsykogiaa erityisesti?
<Mkaysi> En
<idefix> Tea Hilloste on kaunis
<Shrik3> ok.
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Ok. Neurotoksiinien haittavaikutukset liittyvät aineenvaihduntajärjestelmän kehitysasteen lisäksi myös hermoston kehitysasteeseen.
<elias_a> 16 ikävuoden kohdalla yksilöllinen vaihtelu on niin suurta, että ikärajan käyttäminen käyttäminen on pahempi kuin yhden koon sukkahousu. Se on saman renkaan tunkemista miniin ja traktoriin.
<czr> paitsi jos on Mini Cooper Tractor
 * czr gets his goat
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Mutta erityisesti minua huolestuttaa se, että sinusta on mahdollista ymmärtää tuo minun hirtehinen vertaukseni väärin.
<Mkaysi> Ei huolta. En ymmärtänyt sitä millään tavalla.
<elias_a> Siitä, että humalainen 16-vuotias kokemukseni mukaan heiluu impulssien mukaan sinne tänne vailla vähäisintäkään tolkkua ei luonnollisestikaan seuraa mitään väitettä selviin 16-vuotiaisiin liittyen.
<elias_a> Mkaysi: No tuokin on hieman huolestuttavaa...
<elias_a> Mutta olkoon...
<Mkaysi> Siis ymmärsin ensinmäisen päälauseen, en sen jälkeisiä vertauksia.
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Kysyn vielä jotta ymmärrän. Et siis ymmärrä lausetta "keskittymiskyky on samaa luokkaa kuin humalaisen 16-vuotiaan"? Niinkö?
<Mkaysi> elias_a: Ei
<Mkaysi> En ymmärrä tätä riviä tämän jälkeen "16 ikävuoden kohdalla yksilöllinen vaihtelu on niin suurt
<Mkaysi> "
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Okei. Väännetäänpä rautalankaa.
<anacron> :D
<elias_a> 16 ikävuoden kohdalla hermoston kehitysvaiheen yksilölliset erot ovat niin suuret, että on turhaa tarkastella yksilöitä ikäryhmänä.
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Ymmärsitkö nyt?
<Mkaysi> Ymmärsin.
<elias_a> Hyvä.
<Mkaysi> Mikset heti sanonut suoraan, vaan käytit epäselviä esimerkkejä?
<elias_a> Mkaysi: No jos noita ei ymmärrä niin suoraan sanoen ei ole kyllä kehumista yleistiedossa.
<anacron> mut kertokaas miten ne 16-vuotiaat jotka eivät käytä alkoholia voivat loukkaantua termistä "keskittymiskyky on samaa luokkaa kuin humalaisen 16-vuotiaan"
<elias_a> Olin tulossa siihen.
<anacron> tai kai sitä voi loukkaantua mistä vaan, mut.. ei nyt oikeen aukee
<elias_a> anacron: Ehkä se liittyy siihen, että on 16v absolutisti eikä voi kuvitella, että joku 16v haluaisi olla humalassa...
<elias_a> Toisaalta jos näin ajattelee, seuraa kysymys: miksi 16v absolutisti haluaa olla absolutisti jos ei tunne tällaista nuoren henkilön alkoholinkäyttöön liittyvää ydinasiaa.
<elias_a> ?
<anacron> niin no ei toi termi loukkaa mitenkään sitä absolutistia
<elias_a> Nyt: jos 16v absolutistin motiivi on esim. se, että vanhempi ryyppäsi ja hakkasi, moisen kantilaisen imperatiivin soveltaminen toisiin 16-vuotiaisiin on aika outoa.
<anacron> toi 16-vuotias on tossa kuitenkin turha lisäke ylipäänsä, se vaan korostaa sitä
<anacron> miten absolutisti voi loukkaantua siitä että sanotaan "keskittymiskyky on kuin humalaisella"
<anacron> jos siihen absolutistiin itseensä ei millään tavalla viitata siinä
<anacron> Mkaysi: kerros ny
<elias_a> anacron: No jos se henkilö ei kykene erottamaan käsitteitä absolutisti ja 16-vuotias?
<Mkaysi> anacron: Olemalla koulukiusattu alkoholin, tupakan, nuuskan, kirosanojen jne. käyttämättömyyden ja vastustamisen vuoksi.
<anacron> niin eli se loukkaantuu siitä että sitä kehutaan keskivertoa paremmaksi?
<Mkaysi> Toisinsanoen korostetaan erilaisuutta.
<anacron> ok.
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Minä en ymmärrä ajatustasi lainkaan. Minusta se on todella outo.
<elias_a> Minua rääkättiin koulussa sen takia että olen papin poika.
<anacron> en mäkään sitä ymmärrä mut voihan sitä loukkaantua mistä vaan..
<anacron> en vaan jaksanut vääntää enempää aiheesta, varsinkin kun tää on ubuntu-fi :D
<Mkaysi> Mitä ajatusta?
<elias_a> En silti ymmärrä miksi minun pitäisi loukkaantua siitä, että joku kategorioisi koululaisia esim. johonkin herätysliikkeeseen kuulumisen takia.
<elias_a> En ymmärrä miksi minun papinpoikana pitäisi loukkaantua siitä, että joku esimerkiksi kategoriaan tyypittäen puhuu vaikkapa viidesläisistä (yksi herätysliike).
<elias_a> Eli miksi minun pitäisi loukkaantua siitä, että joku puhuu jotain ryhmästä, johon en kuulu (ja esimerkin tapaukesssa en edes kuvittele haluavani kuulua)?
<Mkaysi> Ihmiset ovat erilaisia.
<elias_a> Ja kaikki tämä sitä taustaa vasten, että minun kiusaamiseni loppui vastarintaan nousemisella ja ihan fyysisellä väkivallalla.
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Niin todella. Jos tuo asia on ongelma, suosittelen kyllä ammattiapua.
<elias_a> Tuollainen ajattelutapa ei ole kovin ongelmaton.
<Mkaysi> On jo.
<elias_a> Hyvä.
<elias_a> Ei tästä tämän enempää.
<Mkaysi> Eli on hyvä asia, että ammattiapu lisää halua tehdä kolmas itsemurha yritys?
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Ei, vaan se, että sitä ammattiapua tarvitaan tuonkin harhaisen ajatusmallin korjaamiseen.
<elias_a> Ja se on hyvä asia.
<Mkaysi> Määrittele "harhainen ajatusmalli"
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Onkohan tämä nyt sovelias foorumi tällaiselle henkilöön menevälle keskustelulle?
<Mkaysi> Mahdollisesti ei.
<elias_a> Ja muutenkin on ongelmallista puhua näistä asioista muuten kuin kasvokkain jos toinen on itsetuhoinen.
<elias_a> Minulta on mennyt läheinen ja näen tässä nyt vaaroja ja moraalisia ongelmia.
<elias_a> Irkin kautta ei ketään pysty tukemaan näissä asioissa tarvittavalla tavalla.
<czr> mut tää on oivallinen tapa levittää puujalkoja
<elias_a> Joo, mutta on tietysti ongelmallista jos ne loukkaavat jotakuta.
<elias_a> Tarkoitukseni ei todellakaan ollut loukata ketään ja offtopic-argumentointini pyrki osoittamaan sen.
<Honvai> En ymmärtänyt niitä englanninkielisiä ohjeita, kuinka saan mokkulan toimimaan ubuntussa
<Mkaysi> Minun mokkulani alkoi toimimaan, kun suoritin "sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data".
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: olettaen että olet netin päässä ja pystyt lataamaan ne
<Myrtti> Honvai: kaivelet sen hakemiston esiin jossa sulla on ladattuna se usb-modeswitch ja usb-modeswitch-data ja asennat "sudo dpkg -i usb-modeswitch*"
<Mkaysi> No jos ei ole netin päässä, ne voi ladata vaikkapa täältä http://packages.debian.org/sid/usb-modeswitch ja asentaa dpkg -i:llä
<tale> Onko 12.04:ssä usb-modeswitch vakiona?
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: miksi Debianista :-|
<Myrtti> Ubuntusta kyse
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: ollaan ubuntussa, jolloin _ei_ haeta paketteja debianista ellei ole ihan pakko (:
<Tm_T> tale: on muistaakseni 11.04:stä lähtien
<Myrtti> !info ubuntu-desktop
<lubotu3> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.245 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Myrtti> trololo
<Mkaysi> Myrtti: Tm_T: Yleensä Debian Sidissä on uudemmat paketit ja muistaakseni nyt oli kyseessä 10.04 :)
<elias_a> Nyt varmaan pitäisi varmistua, että minkä version Honvai on asentanut.
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: silti
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: Debianista ei silti haeta *mitään*
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: muitakin vaihtoehtoja on jotka on parempia
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: olen nähnyt riippuvuusrikottuja ubuntuja ihan kylliksi (:
<elias_a> Honvai: Asensitko 10.04 eli LTS-version vai jonkun muun?
<Mkaysi> Anteeksi
<Myrtti> pitäis vissiin keksiä jotain muuta tekemistä ettei tule taas otsaryppypäänsärkyä tästä keskustelusta
<Mkaysi> * http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/usb-modeswitch
<elias_a> Myrtti: Punnerras vähän. Sillä laskee otsasuonten tykytys. :)
<Myrtti> ei nyt edelleenkään ehdi punnertelemaan kun on tämä kirottu työnhakulomake täytettävänä
<elias_a> Vieläkin? :)
<Myrtti> no tämä mitä nyt täytän on 11 sivuinen lomake
<elias_a> Sinne meni taas...
<elias_a> Eikös lightning-laajennusta ole repoissa Oneiriciin?
<elias_a> Hassua...
<elias_a> Pitääkös tässä nyt jokin PPA jostain taikoa tarkoitukseen?
<elias_a> Äh - olinpas höntti. Sehän tulee lisäosana...
<elias_a> Thunderbirdin lisäosana siis.
<czr> elias_a, sille ei kai ole oikein "omistajaa" ubuntussa kunnolla
<czr> tosin en oneiricissa ole testannut. lucidissa taistelin aikoinaan
<Honvai> En osannut asentaa annetuilla ohjeilla.
<elias_a> czr: Tartteeko sille ollakaan jos sen saa lisäosana?
<tale> Honvai: Kerro omin sanoin miten teit asennusyrityksen.
<czr> elias_a, ois se joskus kiva et ois valmiiksi käännettynä versio joka toimii just sen tb version kans mikä on LTS:ssä
<Honvai> Siirsin työpöydälle ladatut tieros ja kirjoitin konsoliin sudojuttuja
<czr> ongelma noissa liitännäisissä on yleisimminkin se et jos käyttää LTS:ää niin uudemmat versiot liitännäisistä ei enää toimi LTS-versioissa
<tale> Honvai: Oikean suuntaista toimintaa. Voisitko kertoa tarkemmin, esimerkiksi pistät pastebiniin ne tekstit mitä konsollsa näkyi, eli komennot jotka kirjoitit ja mitä se komento tulosti.
<Honvai> Voi kun mahtavaa sammutan koneen uusuksi
<elias_a> Saiskohan tuosta Honvaista irti sen, missä hän asustelee.
<tale> Onhan sitä kysytty, muttei suostunut kertomaan.
<elias_a> Eiköhän paikallinen LUG olisi hyvä...
<elias_a> Ai jaa...
<elias_a> No mennään sitten näillä...
<tale> Homma hankalaa kyllä, koska netti toimii vaan windowsissa, eli honvai joutuu buutttaamaan joka kysymyksen jälkeen, katsomaan vastaukseen tiedot Ubuntussa ja sitten taas bootti wintoosaan jotta pääsee kertomaan tänne.
<tale> Mun mielestä kahden .dep tiedoston asentaminen on aika helppoa, olen itsekin monta kertaa tehnyt mokkulan takia.
<Honvai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/902175/
<heikkiket> onko kukaan kertonu Honvaille, et ne tiedostot voi asentaa komentoriviä käyttämättä? Ihan vaan tuplaklikkaamalla niitä
<Honvai> Ei voi
<heikkiket> ahaa, okei
<heikkiket> mietin vaan, ku välillä täällä kanavalla asiat neuvotaan aika hankalasti :)
<Honvai> Kyllä se vika täällä on
<Honvai> noissa tiedosroissa
<Honvai> Kuinka korjaa tuon linkkaamani vian
<tale> Honvai: Se komento on sudo, eikä sud.
<Honvai> ei se haittaa
<Myrtti> perunoita
<tale> Honvai: Eikö haittaa?
<elias_a> Onkin jo nälkä.
<tale> Honvai: Lisäksi, kirjoita muutenkin se komento kuten on neuvottu.
<Honvai> venaa sammutan koneen
<tale> Honvai: Älä sammuta vielä.
<tale> Honvai: Kuuntele loppuun asti.
<tale> Ne tiedostojen nimetkin pitää kirjoittaa oikein. Ne ei ole usb-modeswitch, vaan siinä on lisäksi versionumero ja .deb.
<tale> No, lähti se pois jo. Kyllä on kenkkua.
<Myrtti> tale: tai tabulaattorilla...
<Myrtti> tai asteriskilla
<Myrtti> tai asentaa paketinhallinnalla
<tale> Asteriskia meinasin sanoa, kun sitä on täällä jo pariin kertaan tyrkytetty.
<tale> Myrtti: Voiko paketinhallinnalla asentaa .deb-tiedostoja?
<Myrtti> pitäisi periaatteessa onnistua vain klikkaamalla tiedostoa tiedostonhallinnassa
<tale> Myrtti: Jos klikkaa oikeassa järjestyksessä, eli ensin se data.
<Myrtti> jepujep
<Myrtti> mutta hyvähän näitä neuvoja on kuorolle huudella
<Honvai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/902190/
<Honvai> sudo:n ja sud:n ero
<heikkiket> nyt meni se sudo oikein, mut tiedostonimi on sulla väärin
<Honvai> Ei ole, ohjeidin mukaisesti
<elias_a> Se kannattaa myös huomata, että se komento on annettava samassa hakemistossa, jossa ne .deb-paketit ovat tai sitten kerrottava siinä komennossa missä ne ovat.
<elias_a> Honvai: tuikkaapa se USB-tikku, jossa ne paketit ovat siihen koneeseen nyt ja katso tarkkaan minkä nimisiä ne pakettitiedostot ovat.
<heikkiket> eikös tuo komento toimi, jos siihen vain lisää asteriskin perään?
<tale> heikkiket: Toimii toki, ja sillain honvaille no neuvottukin kirjoittamaan.
<heikkiket> mikäli on ensin siirtänyt ne tiedostot kotikansioon
<tale> heikkiket: Mutta silti pitää olla siinä hakemistossa jossa ne tiedostot on.
<tale> Honvai: Et ole kirjoittanut noita komentoja siten kuin on ohje ollut. Lue ne ohjeet tarkemmin, ja kirjoita vaikka paperille muistiin.
<tale> Honvai: Se komento jota on neuvottu on sudo dpkg -i usb-modeswitch*
<tale> Honvai: Ja pitää olla siinä hakemistossa jossa ne usb-modeswitch*.deb tiedostot on.
<tale> Tai kirjoittaa tuohon /media/muistitikku/usb-modeswitch*
<Honvai> usb-modeswitch_1.1.9-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Honvai> usb-modeswitch-data_20110805-1_all.deb
<Honvai> nua on joka kerta kehoitettu asentaa mutta niitsä tulee virheilmoitus
<tale> Honvai: Noi ei taida toimia, kun ne näyttää olevan eri paria.
<tale> Honvai: Pitää olla samaa versiota noi molemmat tiedostot.
<elias_a> tale: Kaivas suorat linkit.
<tale> Honvai: Se virheilmoitus tulee koska olet kirjoittanut ne komennot väärin.
<tale> Siis Ubuntu 10.04?
<elias_a> Honvai: Kerros nyt vielä asensitko LTS-versio 10.04:n vai jonkun uudemman?
<tale> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/usb-modeswitch/download
<Honvai> ubuntu 10.04.4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MAmY5V -> Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- usb-modeswitch_1.1.0-2_i386.deb
<tale> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/usb-modeswitch-data/download
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kcrE0q -> Ubuntu -- Package Download Selection -- usb-modeswitch-data_20100127-1_all.deb
<Honvai> minkä noitsa sitten valitsen
<tale> Jaa, ne on tosiaan nimetty tollain ristiin.
<tale> Eli Honvai sulla lienee sopiva pari tiedostoja.
<tale> Honvai: Mutta väärää versiota silti, eli ne ei välttämättä toimi 10.04:ssä. Jos se Ubuntu sulla on.
<tale> NOi mun linkit on ne versiot mitkä on Ubuntu 10.04:ää varten.
<tale> Honvai: Mutta kokeile nyt noilla tiedostoilla jotka sulla jo on, kirjoitat vaan sen komennon oikein.
<tale> Voi olla uudempi versio usb-modeswitchistä toimii 10.04:ssä.
<Myrtti> yksi vaihtoehto tietysti olisi käynnistää synaptic, valita usb-modeswitch ja usb-modeswitch-data, ja sen jälkeen ajaa se komento joka luo skriptin jolla varmasti haetaan oikeat versiot
<Myrtti> mutta lopputulos olisi kuitenkin sama
<tale> Myrtti: Mutta kun nettiyhteys ei toimi.
<Myrtti> tale: valitseminen != asentaminen
<tale> apt-offline on se mitä olen käyttänyt jos nettiyhteys ei toimi.
<tale> Onko synapticissa joku vastaava toiminto?
<Myrtti> se luo bash-skriptin joka käyttää wgetiä. Se ei tosin toimi Windowsissa, mutta voihan sitä käyttää sitten vaikka listana niistä tiedostoista jotka täytyy ladata.
<tale> Honvai: Oletko vielä kuulolla? Jaksatko pysyä kuulolla kunnes on selitetty sinulle loppuun asti miten saat noit kaksi tiedostoa asennettua?
<heikkiket> varmaan selkeintä ois neuvoa siirtämään nuo tiedostot kotikansioon
<heikkiket> graafisesti
<heikkiket> eikö se ois simppeleintä?
<Myrtti> on
<tale> Myrtti: No sitten apt-offline on kätevämpi, kun sen voi ajaa muussakin kuin Ubuntu-koneessa jossa netti vaan toimii.
<tale> heikkiket: Osaako se tiedostoselain käynnistää dpkg -i jos klikkaa .deb -tiedostoa?
<Myrtti> tale: käsittääkseni ns. aina on tiedostoselain käynnistänyt gdebin
<tale> Sittenhän riittäis siinä ikkunassa joka tullee kun tikun tökkää kiinni klikkailla. data ensin.
<tale> Mulla oletuksena käynnistyy pakettienkäsittelyohjelma, gdebi pitää oikealla painikkeella klikkaamalla valita.
<tale> Tämä tapa lienee käyttökelpoisin.
<tale> Honvai: Älä nyt poistu ennen kuin on selitetty loppuun asti ja saat luvan poistua. Ja kirjoita paperille ohje, jotta muistat sitten kun olet Ubuntussa.
<Honvai> okei
<tale> Käynnistät ubuntun, kirjaudut sisään. Sitten tökkäät kiinni sen USB-muistitikun jossa sinulla on ne kaksi .deb -tiedostoa.
<tale> Pitäisi avautua tiedostoselaimen ikkuna, jossa näkyy tikun tiedostot.
<tale> Etit ne tiedostot, jos ne on alihakemistossa klikkaat sitä alihakemistoa.
<tale> Honvai: Sitten hiiren oikeanpuoleisella painikkeella (jos oikeakätinen hiiri) klikkaa sitä usb-modeswitch-data -tiedostoa.
<tale> Valitset "Avaa ohjelmalla GDebi."
<tale> Tossa kohtaa kysyttäneen salasana, se on se sun oma salasanasi.
<kakeman> onko teillä ollu äänten kanssa ongelmia viimeaikoina 11.10:ssä?
<tale> Pitäisi näkyä painike "Asenna paketti", sitä klikkaat.
<tale> Honvai: Tolla pitäisi asentua se -data-paketti. Sitten teet samat temput sille usb-modeswitch paketille.
<tale> Sitten pitäisi olla noi kaksi pakettia asentuneet.
<tale> Honvai: Tökkäät sen mokkulan kiinni ja katot alkaako toimimaan.
<tale> Honvai: Oletko ymmärtänyt nämä ohjeet?
<tale> Haloo Honvai ?
<tale> Mokkula otetaan Ubuntussa käyttöön Network Managerin kautta, mobiililaajakaista -kohdassa. Siihen piti valita maaksi Suomi, operaattori se mikä operaattorisi on, ja muistaakseni nämä riittää.
<tale> Honvai: Samat jutut lienee kysytty Windowsissa kun otit mokkulaa siellä käyttöön.
<tale> Onkos tuossa nyt kattavat ohjeet ja onnistuminen aivan varmaa?
<Max^> uus gnome on huono.. oli 4 päivää päällä ja hajos
<Max^> oli 4 päivää päällä ja en käyttäny edes
<tale> Max^: Kuinka uudesta on kyse? Sekö joka on 12.04 versiossa?
<Max^> onko julkaistu vakaana jo
<Max^> vastahan vaivauduin päivittämään siihen ennen mikä oli ennen tuota...
<tale> Max^: Et vastannut siihen mitä kysyttiin, esitit vaan itse uusia kysymyksiä. Tosin ilman kysymysmerkkiä, mutta oletan sinun tarkoittaneen noi kysymyksiksi.
<Max^> ...
<tale> Jos Honvai kuittaa ymmärtäneensä ohjeet, antakaa lupa poistua ja käynnistää Ubuntu.
<Max^> no poistin sen jo ku debian ja gentoo toimii...
<Myrtti> mitenköhän tämä sitten liittyy mihinkään?
<Max^> sitä että ubuntun buginen ja karsean näköinen gnome ei oo hyvä
<Max^> se vanha toimii mut tämä uusi ei
<Myrtti> aha, kiitti mielipiteestä
<tale> Max^: Mielipide, josta on harvinaisen vähän hyötyä kun et suostu kertomaan mikä uusi versio on polemiikin kohteena.
<Max^> ja kannettavaan ei menny ollenkaan koska päivitys hajotti jotain.. kerneli kait
<tale> Max^: Jos et saanut asennettua kannettavaan, miten pääsit päivitykseen asti?
<Max^> vanhalla toimi vielä
<Max^> uutta ei saa asennettua eikä päivitettyä
<tale> Max^: Eli kritisoit sitä uutta versiota huonosti toimivaksi? Mutta et saa sitä asennettua etkä päivitettyä siihen, miten siis kokeilit sen toimivuutta?
<Max^> toisella koneella..
<Max^> kyllä näitä koneita riittää
<Max^> ja siinä toimii jopa windows vista niin en ymmärrä tuota
<tale> Max^: No kyllä on kataklysmiä kerrakseen.
<Max^> kait tuohon voi kääntää oman kernelin ja vaihtaa gnomen pois?
<tale> Max^: Miksi et suostu kertomaan mitä versiota Ubuntusta nyt kokeilet?
<Max^> no ei sitä muista
<Max^> viime vuoden ensimmäinen taitaa olla
<Max^> se on viimeinen joka toimii näissä
<tale> Max^: Se on sitten vuoden vanha. Kokeile torstaina 26.4 uutta Ubuntua.
<Max^> ok
<tale> Max^: Jos vanhoja koneita, kokeile niissä LUbuntua.
<Max^> virtualboxilla voisin kokeilla
<Max^> pari vuotta on tällä ikää
<tale> Max^: Kuinka paljon siinä on muistia?
<Max^> 2gt
<Max^> kannettava on
<tale> Max^: Kyllä siinä sitten se vakio-Ubuntu toimii. Kuukauden päästä sitten se uusi. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_beta
<Max^> juu
<Max^> toimiiko foobar2000 ubuntulla ilman wineä
<tale> Max^: Google löytää tämän: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828973&page=3
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WIc0pi -> Foobar2000 alternative - Page 3 - Ubuntu Forums
<Max^> ok
<Max^> en oo tottunu niihin ubuntun mukana tuleviin soittimiin vieläkään..
<Max^> enkä tajua mitä vikaa on olla mp3 pluginit valmiina siinä
<tale> Max^: Saa niihinkin mp3 tuen asennettua. Se vaan ei ole vakiona patenttien takia.
<Max^> tiedän
<Max^> mut ei jaksaisi aina sitä ladata :D
<Tm_T> eikös mp3-tuen asennus kysytä ihan ubuntun installerissa nykyisin?
<Max^> joo
<Max^> mut jos ei oo kiinteää verkkoa niin käykö sittenkin
<Tm_T> hmm, taitaa haluta asennusvaiheessa verkkoyhteyden
<Max^> toimiiko mobiililaajakaista siinä vaiheessa
<Tm_T> eipä sillä ole väliä minkä sortin verkkoyhteys, kiinteä tai vähemmän kiinteä, kunhan toimii
<Max^> joo
<Tm_T> joo, livesessiossa sen pystyy laittamaan normaalisti päälle tietääkseni
<Max^> ei vaan oo mikään nopea yhteys tässä
<Tm_T> eipä se haittaa, ei ole isoista paketeista kyse
<Max^> ok
<motalb> oho, 12.04 tämänkertaiset päivitykset eivät kysyneet lainkaan salasanaa
<elias_a> motalb: Ootko varma ettet ollut juuri sudottanut jotain muuta?
<motalb> elias_a: en pariin päivään
<motalb> kone on kyllä ollut käynnissä koko tuon ajan
<elias_a> Ok.
<motalb> edellisen päivityksen yhteydessä tuli kyllä päivitys myös päivitysohjelmaan
<teamahma> Eihän 11.10kään kysy?
<teamahma> Oliko muuten niin, että 12.04 tulee vain 64 bittisenä?
<tale> teamahma: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_beta
<tale> teamahma: Ei.
<motalb> teamahma: no siis ihan turhaa se salasanan kysely päivityksissä yleensä on mutta 10.04 kysyy aina, ja 12.04 kysyi aikaisemmin
<Honvai> päästäkää ubuntuun sisään en jaksa katella kaltereita ja laaser estettä
<teamahma> Ubuntun sisään on jokaisen itse raivattava tiensä.
<Honvai> Seuraava
<kakeman> millonkahan tuohon 12.04:sen kandee päivitellä
<kakeman> oisko kuukaus julkaisun jälkeen?
<Honvai> Seuraava
<teamahma> Kakeman, jos käytät 10.04, niin ehkä silloin kun 12.04 tarjotaan päivityksissä?
<kakeman> 11.10
<Honvai> Mitäs tarjositte viimeks
<kakeman> ciao>
<teamahma> No, en tiedä. Kai se on jo silloin ilmestyessään aikalailla varma.
<Honvai> Siitä läppäristä lyötiin näyttö paskaks
<Honvai> ei ollut
<Honvai> Jatkuuko se peli ubuntun puolella vai ei
<Honvai> Voiko poistua
<tumppu> Honvai:
<Honvai> Eli paketit asentui mutta en päässyt internettiin
<tumppu> saitko nuo talen ohjeet?
<Honvai> joo
<Honvai> tein ne asetuksetkin sieltä vasemmaltaylhäältä olevasta
<tumppu> ok
<tumppu> kun klikkaat sitä Network Manageria paneelista niin mitä siinä on lsitattu?
<Honvai> edelleen huutomerkki antennin kohilla
<Honvai> ei mitään
<Honvai> addasin jo mut ei toiminu
<tumppu> eli siellä ei näy mokkulaa eli langatonta laajakaistaa tms?
<Honvai> ei näkyny
<tumppu> kokeilepa irrottaa tikku ja laittaa se uudelleen kiinni
<Honvai> joo
<elias_a> Kylläpä kuitenkin kaveri jaksaa yrittää :O
<tale> elias_a: Oliko tiedossa varmasti mikä Ubuntun versio honvailla on asennettuna?
<tale> elias_a: Nimittäin ne usb-modeswitch paketit jotka hänellä on ei ole 10.04 ainakaan.
<elias_a> tale: Sanoi, että 10.04.4.
<elias_a> Voihan v.
<elias_a> Katainen.
<elias_a> Väyrynen.
<tale> Ne linkit jotka pistin oli Ubuntun 10.04:n modeswitchit.
<tale> Olen kyllä asentanut uudempia versiota modeswitheistä, jopa Debianin Experimentalista noudettuja, ja on toiminut.
<tale> Riippuu vähän mihin asentaa ja kuinka paljon uudempia jotta toimiiko.
<tale> Suomessa ainakin 120.000 Ubuntua asennettuna, sen verran nimittäin eri IP-numeroita päivittää Suomen ubuntu-reposta.
<tale> Luulis tosta määrästä riittää ainakin yksi ubuntun käyttäjä joka kuntaan, eli honvain pääsis eteenpäin parhaiten jos veisi läppärinsä jonkun asiaan perehtyneen pöydälle.
<elias_a> No eiköhän se olennainen kynnys ole Honvain tapauksessa se, että osaa antaa ne kommennot oikeassa alihakemistossa.
<elias_a> Mielenkiintoinen luku. Tuo voisi olla blogaamisen ja pienen lehdistötiedotteen arvoinen.
<elias_a> Onkos Debianin vastaavia tiedossa?
<tale> elias_a: Kuulin sen VALO-CD:n Otto Mikähänennimensäolilta.
<Mkaysi> Huom. Debian Experimentalissa ei ole pakettia usb-modeswitch. Sekoitatko sen Sidiin?
<elias_a> tale: Kekäläinen.
<tale> Debianilla on Suomessa 4 asennuspalvelinta, tarttis niiden ylläpidolta pyytää tekemään tuo tilasto.
<tale> elias_a: Joo, Kekäläinen juuri.
<tale> Mkaysi: No se oli silloin kun asensin, vuosi sitten tai niillä main.
<tale> Experimentalissa nimenomaan oli uusin modeswitch.
<Mkaysi> Ok
<motalb> eipä tämänkään koneen 12.04 kysellyt enää salasanaa päivityksessä
<motalb> joten selvästi edellinen päivitys muutti asetuksia siltä osin
<elias_a> Mikäs järki siinä nyt on?
<elias_a> Missä tietoturva?
<elias_a> Ja mites nyt rakennetaan erikseen testi- ja tuotantoympäristö?
<motalb> kyllähän päivitykset yleensä ottaen tulevat luotettavista lähteistä
<Tm_T> olettanen kyseessä olevan joku asetus miten tietoturvapäivityksiä käsitellään
<Tm_T> tms
<Tm_T> jo nykyisistä julkaisuista taisi löytyä valinta "salli kenen tahansa asentaa tietoturvapäivitykset" samoin kun sen voi tehdä tapahtuvaksi taustalla (cronissa)
<elias_a> motalb: No sellaisissa ympäristöissä joissa on vähän enemmän käyttäjiä, ne päivitykset täytyy tsekata ja ohjeistaa muuttuvat toimintatavat.
<motalb> eikä mulla näissä 12.04:ssa vielä mitään kolmannen osapuolen softia olekaan
<elias_a> Sitä minä vain ajattelen.
<Tm_T> elias_a: ks kommenttini (:
<Tm_T> eli nou hätä
<elias_a> Tm_T: Oukkei :)
<elias_a> Helpotti.
<elias_a> Meinasi käydä niin, että munkin läppärin näytön joku on lyönyt mäsäksi :P :D
<elias_a> Vitsi vitsi. Viihdytän teitä vaan kun seremoniamestari boottailee.
<Mkaysi> Se liittyi jotenkin aptdaemoniin. Muistaakseni joku puhui Planet Ubuntussa asiasta.
<Myrtti> Mirv: ping?
<Mirv> pong
<elias_a> Ping.
<n1ko> pong
<elias_a> dong
<Myrtti> nyt tässä kirotussa lomakkeessa on essee ;___; hajoan.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mikäs olisi aihe?
<Myrtti> minä mää itte ja mun taidot
<elias_a> Myrtti: no, kirjotanko mä sulle pohjan?
<elias_a> :D
<Myrtti> juu ei tartte
<Myrtti> luomisen tuskaa vaan
<elias_a> Myrtti: Voimia matkaan!
<honvai> Millä komennolla päivitän blenderin?
<Myrtti> oho, nytkö se ubuntu toimii?
<Myrtti> ja on netissä ja kaikki?
<honvai> Kyl on hienoa
<honvai> Kyllä toimii mutta en tiä kauan täl kertaa
<honvai> Kuinka päivitän blenderin? tämänhetkinen versio on 2.49.2
<Myrtti> miksi haluat päivittää?
<Myrtti> kysyn koska jos sinulla ei ole mitään erityisempää syytä päivittää kuin se että haluat vain uudemman version, niin on parempi olla päivittämättä
<honvai> Että kaikki tarvittavat ominaisuudet saan käyttööni
<Myrtti> jos maltat odottaa reilun kuukauden, voit päivittää koko järjestelmän helposti ja samalla saada uudemman version blenderistä
<honvai> Mitä mun pitäis sen kuukauden aukana muka tehdä
<honvai> ?
<honvai> Mulla olis tos vanhan läppärin emolevyn muuttaminen näytön ohjaimensi projekti, Mutta milla ei ole mitään tietoa kuinka sen taan. pitäis varmaan poistaa kaikki tiedot ja asentaa siihen jotain.
<Myrtti> perunaa voisit vaikka heitellä sen kuukauden aikana
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-28
<Reuppa> onko saunalahdella joku pysyvä nopeuden pudotus tehty mokkulalle vai mikä ku windows ja linux molemmat todella hitaita useamman päivän
<Reuppa> iltaisin ei oikeastaan ole yhteyttä ollenkaan, yhdistyy mutta siinäpä se melkein onkin :)
<n1ko> ehkä sitä kannattaisi kysyä saunalahdelta
<Reuppa> soitankin kohta koska on tää jo kummallista
<elias_a> Paljonko pitäisi tulla ja paljonto tulee?
<elias_a> paljonko...
<Reuppa> latailen Suse torrentia huvikseen nyt ja nopeus heiluu enimmäkseen 150Kib paikkeilla ja siitä käy vähänväliä nollilla, pitäis tavallaan olla jossain 300-500Kib välillä
<Reuppa> eilen illalla windowsissa kokeilin ni olevinaan täydet kentät ja yhdisti mut ei edes saunalahden tiedotteita pystyny näyttämään eikä ladannukaan mitään sivua
<czr> eilen oli imo elisan verkoissa jotain ongelmaa muutenkin, ei pelkastaan mobiilissa
<czr> en tosin jaksanu tutkia, ei ollu kiirus
<Reuppa> nyt oon asiakaspalvelujonossa
<czr> http://pyrokratia.com/ taa on aika hyva siihen kans :-)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JNHPux -> pyrokratia.com
<czr> tosin ei ole viela "auki"
<elias_a> Reuppa: "Elisan valtakunnallinen verkonhuolto 27.03.2012 klo 00:30-05:30 välisenä aikana"
<elias_a> Saattaa liittyä tuohon.
<elias_a> Jos on aikaa jutella aspan kanssa niin kyllähän sekin selvittää.
<elias_a> Reuppa: Tuo siis Oma Saunalahden tiedotteista.
<Reuppa> jotaki ne kattelee ja odottelen nyt tekstaria
<Reuppa> nurinkurista tuokin että kun palvelu josta maksan ei toimi ni pitää vielä maksaa puhelimen välityksellä asiakaspalvelusta, minunhan pitäis saada rahaa heiltä päin mun tilille kun homma ei pelaa
<czr> Reuppa, tee reklamaatio aiheesta niin ehka saatkin
<czr> tanne asiasta narina ei ole hirvean hyodyllista
<Reuppa> eipä se soittokaan kovin hyödyllinen ollu
<Reuppa> pitää ny käydä mokkulan firmware päivittämässä, sen ne neuvo
<elias_a> czr: Toisaalta tuon tiedon jakaminen helpottaa muita suhtautumaan palveluntarjoajaan.
<czr> elias_a, .. menemättä sen pidemmälle voin sanoa et suomessa toi valinnanvapaus on aika rajallista noiden suhteen :-)
<n1ko> tuo ei kyllä oikeastaan hyödytä ketään
<n1ko> tai siis, ei ole olemassa operaattori jolla ei olis ruuhkaista tolppaa jossain kolkassa Suomea
<n1ko> tai vallan puutetta tolpasta
<n1ko> jos lukee internetistä kaikki vingut niin lopputulos on se, että ei voi ottaa mitään :)
<czr> se plus et luultavasti menettää järkensä samalla
<elias_a> En oikeastaan tarkoittanut tuota.
<elias_a> Esimerkki muutaman vuoden takaa: täällä on jossain vaiheessa asennettu aluekeskuksiin Ericssonin kortteja, jotka vain joskus menivät jumiin.
<elias_a> Asiakasta kyllä muistutettiin siitä, että jos asentajan käynti johtuu asiakkaasta tai tämän päätelaitteesta, käynti on maksullinen.
<n1ko> Niin...?
<n1ko> noinhan se menee kaikilla suurilla operaattoreilla
<n1ko> ja on rautaa joka on tai ei ole yhteensopiva tiettyjen päätelaitteiden kanssa
<elias_a> Tietoa jakamalla saatiin selvitettyä diagnoosimenetelmä, jolla voitiin tunnistaa luotettavasti tuo vikatilanne.
<elias_a> ISP ei tietenkään sitä tietoa tarjonnut mitenkään oma-aloitteisesti.
<czr> kuka teille kertoi et vika on ericssonissa?
<n1ko> elias_a: tuossa(kin) on se ongelma, että se mitä oli puol vuotta sitten ei päde välttämättä tänään
<elias_a> czr: Tuttu asentaja joka kävi niitä DSLAMeja potkimassa pystyyn.
<n1ko> ja tiedän kokemuksesta vuosien takaa että dslamin kortteja menee pimeäksi ja jumiin
<n1ko> oli eerikkiä tai ei
<czr> nimenomaan
<czr> eikä pelkät dslamit :-)
<elias_a> Kyllä. Mutta ei se ole sen asiakkaan vika.
<czr> nyt ku on huaweit joka nurkissa niin kaikki toimii paremmin ja luotettavammin!1 \o/
<n1ko> Ei tietenkään ole, mutta ei asiakkaan kannatakkaan arvata mikä operaattorilla menee pieleen
<n1ko> vaan keskittyä katsoon ettei itsellä ole ongelmaa
<elias_a> Näissä tapauksissa oli kiusallista se, että ISP:n aspan mielestä kaikki oli kunnossa.
<czr> aspan tehtävänä on tunnetusti pitää loppuasiakkaat erossa rajallisista pätevistä teknisistä resursseista
<czr> teknisesti pätevän asiakkaan tehtävänä taas on löytää tapa porautua aspan läpi
<n1ko> Juu, tuo on mahtava miten prosessia on saatu vaikeutettua
<czr> shibboleet esim
<n1ko> ensin siihen kärkeen tuli lvl1 helppari
<n1ko> jotka ei tajunnu tekniikasta mitään
<n1ko> sitku niihin tottu tuli nää robotit
<n1ko> mitkä ei vaan perkele ymmärrä puhetta
<czr> :-)
<n1ko> nyt sitten saa koukkia vinkeillä niistä ohi
<n1ko> että pääsee aspaan
<czr> lvl1 aspa alkoi ymmärtämään tekniikkaa ja päästi enemmän lvl2:lle läpi
<elias_a> Jep. Yhteistyöllähän sen pitäisi mennä. ISP:n kanssa usein ongelmana on se, miten homma saadaan hoidettua sujuvasti.
<czr> robotit oli korjaus tuohon ongelmaan :-)
<n1ko> tosin eipä se tekniikan ihmisen luo pääseminen ole mikään oikotie
<n1ko> soneran yhden heebon kanssa kävin aika surkuhupaisaa keskustelua taannoin
<czr> ei puhuta nyt sonerasta pls.
<n1ko> joka oli sitä mieltä että mun laitteet ei toimi niiden verkossa, vaikka juuri niitä käytin. ja soitin ihan toisesta asiasta :)
<n1ko> mutta sonerassa on ollut se hyvä puoli että niiden aspaan ei oo tarvinnu soittaa kuin kolmesti viiden vuoden aikana
<n1ko> yhteys on pelannut.
<elias_a> Muutamassa tapauksessa keskusteltiin ISP:n kanssa siitä, että kuka maksaa asiakkaan käyttämän asiantuntija-avun kun ISP:n mielestä kaikki oli OK ja asiantuntija tuli paikalle ja kaiveltuaan tilannetta hetken totesi, että DSLAM-kortti siellä on juntturassa.
<elias_a> n1ko: Tuopa on kyllä hyvä juttu.
<n1ko> kuitu on oikotie onneen
<n1ko> ja se että käyttää mahdollisimman vähän operaattorin palveluita
<n1ko> käyttää sitä vaan "transittina ":)
<czr> se
<elias_a> Ugh
<czr> kuitu ei tosin ole mikään oikotie kyl :-)
<n1ko> Mun mielestä on, siinä ei samalla tavalla tule tekniikan paskuus osaongelmaksi kuten *dsl -tekniikoissa
<n1ko> tai kaapelimodeemissa
<czr> no, tulee siina kuitenkin kytkimet ja reitittimet viela
<czr> mut ymmärrän pointin
<n1ko> on, mutta ongelmakohdat vähenee
<czr> vähemmän kakkaa
 * czr nods
<honvai> Olen kytkenyt näyttö kaapelilla ja verkko kaapelilla emolevyyn jossa on kamera. Kuinka saan tästä kamerasta kuvan näytölleni?
<Shrik3> ♥ avohoito
<Tm_T> Shrik3: koitas nyt olla
<honvai> Kuinka alustan tämän toisen emolevyn?
<Aku506> Otat sen ulos koneesta ja laitat jonkun alustan (esim pöytä) päälle =)
<Aku506> Emolevyjä ei voi alustaa
<honvai> Millä saan tiedot esiin emolevytä jossa on VGA ja verkko kaapeli?
<honvai> Kyllä sen saa lasutaa näytönohjaimeksi
<honvai> Pitäis saada tuo tuuletin päälle muuten kuumenee liikaa
<czr> haluat siis ottaa emolevyn prosessoreineen, muisteineen ja naytonohjaimineen ja siirtaa sille kuvaa lahiverkon yli?
<czr> asennat siihen ubuntun joko usb-tikulle tai kovalevylle ja sit kaytat vnc-nimista ohjelmaperhetta esimerkiksi
<honvai> Ei siinä ole usb paikkaa
<andyn> vanhan läppärin sisuskalut?
<czr> pitaa olla hyvin vanha emolevy ettei ole usbia
<czr> epailen kyl vahan et siel on usbipaikkoja. liittimet ainakin (2x5 liittimia)
<czr> tai sit kun sanot "emolevy" niin tarkoitatkin jotain ihan muuta kuin mita yleensa kutsutaan emolevyksi
<andyn> ja kun sanot "alustaa" niin tarkoitat jotain ihan muuta kuin tiedostojärjestelmän luomista :P
<czr> biosin reflashaaminen siten et kaynnistaa linuxin suoraan sielta openbiosilla? :-)
<czr> mis ois sisaan leivottu pieni fbdev-pohjainen ruutujako?
<czr> jotenkin epailen ettei honvai hae tuota.
<andyn> trololoo.
<smoinen> indeed
<honvai> file:///home/honvai/Ty%C3%B6p%C3%B6yt%C3%A4/Image000.jpg
<honvai> tuollanen se näytön ohjain on
<czr> honvai, sun pitää siirtää se kuva jonnekin mihin mekin päästään :-)
<honvai> Kyllä pitäis päästä kun tuossa on suora osoite
<czr> polku toimii vain sinun koneella
<honvai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903874/
<honvai> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/29257
<czr> noni, parempi :-)
<czr> hauskannakoinen vempele. mikahan sen valmistaja ja malli on_
<czr> ?
<honvai> model: Standford 14/15 rev: 1.0(090717)-5
<honvai> Kuinka saan lisätietoja tuosta laitteesta
<honvai> Monitorin mukaan se on tuntematon
<czr> jos saisit paremman kuvan siten etta nakisi niista tarroista tekstit niin niista vois lahtea etsimaan
<honvai> Kuinka saan noita kaapeleita pitkin tietoa
<czr> lahin mita loysin on samsungin "NP-X120" emolevy minka nimi on "stanford" (standford:illa ei loytynyt mitaan). ilmesesti about 11" kokoiselle läppärille
<czr> no, helppo ratkaisu on opiskella elektroniikkaa noin 4-10 vuotta ensin ja sit hankkia signaalianalysaattorit ja sit katsoa mitä ne tuottaa
<czr> korkeataajuusanalysaattorit maksavat noin 50000 euroa ja ylöspäin
<czr> mut helpompaa ois vain yrittää selvittää muilla tavoin ensin
<czr> http://notebookschematic.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/NP-X120.png
<czr> tuollaisen löysin
<czr> honvai, mistä oot sen levyn saanut?
<honvai> Saako tuo tarpeeksi virtaa noilla kaapeleilla
<honvai> ostin kaupasta
<czr> ei kuvasta saa selvää jotta voisi sanoa
<czr> enkä tiedä mistä kaapeleista oikein on edes kyse
<czr> näen vain kolme kaapelia mitä menee sille, ethernet, VGA ja joku kolmas.
<czr> ethernetistä ei saa virtaa, VGA:sta ei saa virtaa. en tiedä mikä se kolmas on
<honvai> Kuvassa näkyy VGA johti ja verkko johto
<honvai> kolmas johto menee kameraan
<czr> niistä ei saa virtaa kummastakaan
<czr> no ei siitäkään saa virtaa
<czr> kannattanee kyllä palauttaa se levy kauppaan. sitä ei ole tarkoitettu selkeästikään ihmiselle joka vasta aloittelee tuollaisten kanssa
<honvai> Nyt se on päällä
<honvai> nyt tuuletin pyörii
<czr> mista se ottaa virran?
<honvai> töpselistä
<elias_a> :)
<czr> laitoit jonkun neljannen johdon kiinni?
<czr> elias_a, tää on vähän .. tällasta :-)
<honvai> kyllä
<czr> hyvä. kyseessä on kuitenkin kannettavan tietokoneen emolevy
<czr> jotta voit sillä tehdä mitään, tarvitset luultavasti vielä näppäimistön ja muuta oheistarviketta siihen, mielellään itse kannettavan rungon
<honvai> siinä oli ne usb paikat. koitetaan saadako netti sitä kautta toimimaan
<czr> saatko ruudulle mitään kuvaa siitä nyt?
<czr> VGA-kaapelin yli?
<honvai> Monitor perferences sanoo Mirror screen
<honvai> Millä komennolla teen suorituskyky testin kaikista laitteista
<honvai> ?
<honvai> Mulla ei ole kuin mokkulassa micro sd kotrri
<honvai> käyn parvekkeella
<elias_a> Älä vaan hyppää!
<honvai> En ole tilannut mitään tollasta
<tale> honvai: Missä päin Suomea asut?
<honvai> Asunnoton. Punkkaan äitin yksiössä
<czr> honvai, eri laitteita varten on omat komennot
<czr> suorituskyky on myos hieman huono termi. riippuu mita tarkoittaa asialla
<honvai> Pitäis saada näistä laitteista nopeampu että pelit pyörisi paremmin
<tale> honvai: Mitkä pelit on kyseessä?
<honvai> Blender
<tale> honvai: Käsitykseni on, että pelit tarvitsee ripeästi toimiakseen riittävästi muistia ja mahdollisesti 3D-kiihdytetyn näytönohjaimen.
<tale> honvai: Ei kai Blender ole peli, vaan grafiikkaohjelma jolla tehdään animaatioita.
<honvai> Voi villä pelejäkin tehdä
<honvai> Kyllä tuolla laitteella toimis diablo 3 kin
<honvai> lisää tollasii laitteita aijon hannki koska niitä saa halvalla
<honvai> Kuinka tulostan kaikki tiedit laitteistani näytölle?
<tale> honvai: Ubuntussa komento dmidecode | less
<tale> honvai: Eikun sudo dmidecode | less
<tale> honvai: Onko laitteistossa tässä mainitut tehot? http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/requirements/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nxIsSe -> blender.org - System Requirements
<tale> Tuo Good Specs -kohta lienee se mihin tulisi pyrkiä.
<honvai> Joo
<honvai> tai en edes tiedä mikä se on
<honvai> ei sillä komennolla näkynyt kaikki laitteita
<czr> lsusb ja lspci myös
<Myrtti> sudo lshw
<honvai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903958/
<honvai> Laitteeni
<honvai> Miksi osa tiedoista on tuntemattomia
<honvai> ?
<tale> honvai: Ubuntu ei tunnista niitä tai niille ei vaan ole mitään ajuria.
<tale> honvai: Entä mitä näyttää lspci
<Myrtti> oon edelleenkin sitä mieltä että lshw vois antaa luettavampaa informaatiota
<tale> Koneesi on 1,9 GHz suorittimella ja gigatavu muistia. Nämä speksit on puolivälistä blenderin ehdottamaan minimiä ja hyvää. Eiköhän riitä alkuun pääsyyn sen Blenderin kanssa ilman mitään nopeammaksi virittelyjä.
<tale> Myrtti: Onko se asennettuna Ubuntussa?
<Myrtti> tale: on.
<Myrtti> sudolla siitä saa enempi irti
<Myrtti> mut vaikuttais suuresti IBM Thinkpad R40:ltä
<honvai> Kyllä
<honvai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/903974/
<honvai> Diablo 3 ei toimi ellen saa lisälaitettani toimimaan
<tale> honvai: Voiko läppäriin pistää lisälaitteita?
<honvai> Millä komennolla saan lisälaitteestani kaikki laitteet näkyviin
<tale> honvai: Mikä se lisälaite on?
<honvai> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=29257
<honvai> Grafiikan boosteri
<tale> honvai: En oikein ymmärrä miten voisi olla mahdollista tuo toinen emolevy saada lisälaitteeksi siihen IBM R40 läppäriin.
<honvai> tale: voisitko auttaa
<honvai> ?
<tale> honvai: Mielelläni autan, mutta jos en käsitä mitä ollaan tekemässä niin en tiedä miten auttaa.
<tale> honvai: Voitko etsiä paikkakunnaltasi Linux-käyttäjäkerhoa tai vastaavaa porukkaa, voi olla avunanto olis helpompaa siten kuin pikaviestimellä.
<honvai> Okei. odotetaan kunnes diablo 3 on koneessani niin yritetään uudestaan
<tale> honvai: Lue nyt ainakin ensin ohjeita, Ubuntun käytöstä ja Blenderin käytöstä ynnä muuta vastaavaa.
<honvai> Joo minä pystyn lukemaan niin kauan että osaan kaikki tehdä itse.
<Wnt> Tuo näyttökortti, ATI Radeon Mobility M6, on hitaampi kuin Blenderin minimal specseissä
<honvai> Siihen kaatui työni
<tale> honvai: Läppäreissä on usein aika hitaat 3D-kiihdyttimet. Pöytäkoneeseen voi ostaa tarpeeksi tehokkaan näytönohjaimen.
<tale> honvai: Jos tarkoituksesi on rakentaa Blenderin käyttöön riittävä työasema, niin läppärit voi olla siihen huono ratkaisu. Niihin on hankala saada lisää muistia ja parempi näytönohjain lienee mahdoton lisätä.
<tale> honvai: Jos halvalla haluat päästä, osta käytetty pöytäkone, niitä saa satasella, ja viiskymppiäkin näyttäisi olevan joku malli.
<tale> Jos ei ole valmiiksi tarpeeksi tehokasta näytönohjainta, voi sen näytönohjaimen ostaa lisäksi.
<tale> Katot koneen joka on Blenderin Good -speksin mukainen.
<tale> honvai: Otat vaikka mukaan kauppareissulle asiantuntija-apua.
<honvai> Aijon ostaa tietokoneen jolla toimii 13 biablo pelia samaan aikaan eurolla
<honvai> biabli 3 on kyse
<tale> honvai: Oho, sitten olet hyvä ostopäällikkö. Kannattaisikin ottaa sinut mukaan tinkaamaan kun itse lähden ostoksille.
<tale> honvai: Mutta oli miten oli, esimerkiksi tästä voi tehdä hintavertailuita ja katsoa mitä on tarjolla: http://tietokonekellari.com/myytavat-tietokoneet-ja-laitteet/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/t5wJZV -> Myytävät tietokoneet ja laitteet  | Tietokonekellari
<tale> Tuolla on jotain tehokoneen näköisiä vermeitäkin, ainakin tuo missä on Nvidia Quadro näytönohjain luulis olevan tehokas, tosin hintakin on 270 €.
<tomppa> Heippa, sattuisiko kukaan tietämään, missä yavdr:n 0.3 versiossa on "sivupalkin käynnistimien" tiedostot; ilmeisesti aiemmissa versioissa olleet /usr/bin, mutta eipä näy ainakaan enää olevan
<tale> tomppa: En tiedä, mutta arvelen tietäväni miten asian saa selville.
<tale> tomppa: Etit ensin missä on se yavdr:n asennuspaketti, eli se .deb -tiedosto. Ehkä locate yavdr | grep deb
<tale> tomppa: Sitten komennat dpkg --listfiles /joku/hakemisto/jossain/yavdr*.deb | less
<tale> tomppa: Ja etit siitä tulosteesta sen näköisiä tiedostoja joita kaipaat.
<soulman63> jaksaisiko joku jeesata noobia chmod -onkelmissa?
<Aku506> Jaksan
<Aku506> Kerro ongelmasi
<soulman63> ubuntu jossa apache.. en pääse var/www kansioon FTP:llä.. ongelmia vaikka otan samalta koneelta SSH yhteyden, menetän jotenkin oikeudet
<soulman63> eli sain esim kopsattua tavaraa sinne www kansioon mutta hetken päästä en päässyt poistamaan niitä muuten kuin päätteen kautta
<soulman63> sudotellen päätteen kautta tietty pääsen niihin käsiksi, mutta esim drupalin asennus ei onnistu kun en saa annettua oikeuksia.. kokeilin sudottaa chmod 755 kansiolle ja filuille vaikka yksi kerrallaan.. tää vaan ei etene
<soulman63> ei kai niiden oikeuksien pitäis mihinkään kadota jos mulla on ssh ikkuna avoinna.. eikö mun pitäis päästä tuhoamaan se minkä oon sinne vienytkin
<Tm_T> ssh:lla eiks sinne käpistellä?
<Tm_T> ja sudolla voit kaikille kerralla laittaa oikeudet kuntoon
<Aku506> Hmm... Ei nyt itselläni tule kyllä mitään mieleen
<Tm_T> eli "sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www/" kun www-data pitäisi nuo omistaa, se kun on se apache-käyttäjätili joka drupaliakin pyörittää
<soulman63> oonko tössinyt ryhmäoikeuksien kanssa jotenkin ja se liittyy vain tuohon var/www kansioon
<tale> soulman63: Sun tarttis näyttää mitä ne oikeudet on nyt, sitten ehkä voidaan katsoa mitä on sössitty.
<Tm_T> äh, sinun siis pitää normikäyttäjällä ensin käpistellä niitä? silloin sama chown loitsu paitsi www-data korvataan sillä sinun käyttäjällä (:
<tale> soulman63: Mutta tuo Tm_T:n neuvoma komento pistää ne oikeudet kuntoon kerralla.
<Tm_T> sekoilen kyllä nyt, pahoittelen, pitänee syödä jotain
<soulman63> eiku  oon root
<Tm_T> hui
<Tm_T> ei Ubuntussa ole roottia?
<soulman63> tai no.. heh
<Tm_T> (:
<soulman63> ylläpitäjän oikat siis
<gildean> on toki root
<gildean> sillä ei oo vaan salasanaa
<soulman63> rootti  päätteen kautta
<gildean> riitää kun komentaa sudo -s ja passwd ja sitten sulla on toimiva root
<Tm_T> gildean: joo, ja ns Ubuntu warranty lentää ikkunasta saman tien
<gildean> mut ei tarkota että noin pitäs tehdä
<Tm_T> (sen lisäksi että se on ihan turha)
<Tm_T> se root-salasana siis
<gildean> jep
<Tm_T> eli jos ftp/sftp/tms kautta yrität hallita /var/www kansion sisältöä, sinun käyttäjä pitää olla omistajana sille sisällölle
<gildean> jos tarvii jatkuvaa roottia, niin tosiaan sudo -s riittää
<soulman63> ongelmahan tässä on kun on tottunut toimimaan enemmän GUI palikoilla
<Tm_T> ei se ole ongelma (:
<Tm_T> "sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www/" missä tuo www-data korvataan sinun käyttäjänimellä
<gildean> muokkaaja-käyttäjän voi toki lisätä www-data ryhmään ja antaa ryhmälle kirjotusoikeudet
<Tm_T> sitten sillä gui-clientillä teet tiedostomuutokset, ja kun on valmista, siirrät omistuksen takaisin www-data:lle
<gildean> ei välttämättä paras ratkasu sekään, mut toimii
<Tm_T> no se
<Tm_T> tähän on tuhat muutakin tapaa, paras pysyä yhdessä selkeässä (:
<soulman63> no joo.. ehkä taidan toimia tuolla Tm_T:n ohjeella
<soulman63> ou jeah.. nyt futaa, kiitti jätkät :)
<tale> soulman63: Voihan olla joku neuvoja oli naispuolinen tyttö, ei pitäisi vain jätkiä kehua.
<soulman63> sorkke.. enpä tullut ajatelleeksi
<soulman63> nyt pääsen sentään siihen kansioon käsiksi.. tosin drupal nillittää ettei pääse kirjoittamaan default.settings.php filuun vaikka äsken annoin sille chmod 755 komennon päätteestä
<Myrtti> tale :-P
<soulman63> mun GF on kyllä hyvä jätkä..
<tale> soulman63: Onko se GF vastaikkaista sukupuolta oleva naispuolinen tyttö?
<soulman63> toki on :)
<Tm_T> soulman63: juurikin siksi valittaa kun se omistaja pitää laittaa takaisin www-data:ksi
<Tm_T> oletan ainakin että tästä kyse
<honvai> onko kukaan asentanut lol peliä jos on ni ohjeita tarvitsisin
<Tm_T> League of Legends on mitä haet?
<honvai> kyllä
<Tm_T> http://na.leagueoflegends.com/board/showthread.php?t=973373
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4ZVbph -> Tutorial: Running League Of Legends on Ubuntu (and other Debian derivatives) - League of Legends Community
<Aku506> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19141
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lmEOR9 -> WineHQ  - League of Legends 1.0.0.x
<Aku506> Tuolta löytyy toinen ohje
<Aku506> (eli jos eka ei tahdo toimia, voi konsultoida toista)
<pekkaaaa> helou!
<pekkaaaa> mikä neuvoksi kun en pysty selaamaan puhelimeni sisältöä bluetoothin kautta? käyttiksenä Lubuntu 11.10 ja ihan perus bluetooth hallinta ohjelma kyseessä
<Myrtti> riippuu puhelimesta
<Myrtti> (kin)
<pekkaaaa> ensiksi kun yritin valita laitteen ja painoin selaa, ohjelma valitti ettei pysty suorittamaan nautilusta, sitten asensin nautilus scriptit jonka jälkeen ei tule enää virheilmoitusta, mutta mitään ei tapahdu
<pekkaaaa> nokia c5-03 kyseessä
<pekkaaaa> ubuntu 11.04 toimi bluetooth selaus hienosti
<pekkaaaa> tiedostoja kyllä pystyy lähettämään molempiin suuntiin, mutta tiedostonhallinassa en pysty avaan puhelinta
<honvai> Tiedosto.wmv ei toimi
<honvai> The stream is encrypted and dectyption is not supported
<honvai> ? O_o ?
<anacron> honvai: kokeiles vlc:llä
<honvai> Ei toiminut
<honvai> * Honvai haluaa katsia elokuvia
<honvai> tiedostot.wmv eivät toimi
 * anacron kertoo että tarvit windows media codekit jotta voit katsoa niitä
<honvai> Älä ny viitti
<anacron> okei ei sit
<honvai> missä ne oli
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-29
<tabasko> seuraa päivän ensimmäinen tyhmä kysymys:
<Guest66833> ok
<tabasko> onko fiksua tehdä käyttäjä jonka kotihakemisto osoittaa suoraan apachen public_folderissa olevaan hakemistoon
<Max_> hemmetin ihanaa tämä nick vaihto jos pätkäsee.......
<tabasko> mulla on virtualhost apachessa ja vsftpd käyttää paikallisia käyttäjiä, mietin jos vain löisin tälle virtualhostin ylläpitäjälle kotikansioksi ton virtualhostin juuren
<tabasko> olipas sekava selitys
<tabasko> ehkä mä teen vaan linkin tuon käyttäjän kotikansioon joka vie sitten sen omaan public_folderiin
<tabasko> ainiin, ftp ei tykkää symlinkeistä
<tabasko> mut mount --bind varmaan ajaa asian
<jjo> miksi ftp välittäisi symlinkeistä?
<tabasko> koska minä välitän
<tabasko> :p
<tabasko> mun kanattaa varmaankin käyttää jailkitiä ettei tuo käyttäjä pääse muualle haistelemaan
<tabasko> mutta toimiikohan toi mount bindaus sinne jailiin
<tale> tabasko: Mikä on tarkoitus tällä operaatiolla? Mikä siis on lopputulos johon pyrit, ja jota varten puuhat noita kotihakemistoja ja symlinkkejä?
<tabasko> tale: virtualhost sivuston ylläpitäjä joka ei kuitenkaan pääse nuuskimaan muualle järjestelmään
<tabasko> tein jailkitillä chrootin käyttäjälle, jonka kotihakemistoon mounttasin tuon sivun juuren
<tabasko> toimi omalla serverilläni, mutta tällä iäkkäällä centosilla toi vsftpd ei suostu vielä kirjautumaan :)
<tabasko> niin ja tuolla sivuston ylläpitäjällä pitää olla pääsy tonne FTP:llä sekä SSH:lla
<honvai> Monitor Preferences tunnistaa näytönohjaimen Unknown:Ksi. Olisi tarkoitus saada videokameran kuva näytölle jotta voin nauhoittaa pikkuveljeäni ennen kun se herää.
<honvai> PiViTiissä on import webgam mutta sekään ei ole velittavissa.
<honvai> Kunko jaan näyttöni kolmeen osaan niin että ensimmäisessä on ubuntun ohjelmat, toisessa on toisen tietokoneen BIOS ja kolmennsessa on toisen tietokoneen kamera jolla kuvaan itseäni?
<Myrtti> tietokoneen bios?
<Myrtti> et mitenkään
<Myrtti> mitä tarkoitat tietokoneen biosilla?
<Echramath> Eihän tuo tarvi kuin jonkinlaista kuvankaappausta...
<honvai> Olisko DOS
<honvai> Synkronisoitia?
<honvai> Virran jakoa
<honvai> En minä turhaan kysele jos tietäisin
<honvai> DOS se on
<honvai> ja webcam
<honvai> Pitäis saada kuva yhteys austraaliaan exän nykyiseen
<czr> honvai, laita webcam kiinni sun R40:een ja asenna skype
<czr> ja sit avaat kuvayhteyden skypella
<elias_a> Elämä on laiffii!
<anacron> vai että dos
<czr> elias_a, joskus jopa enemmän. esim ihastuin tänään vähään parturiin.
<czr> mut ehkä se on ohimenevää, kuten kampaus
<elias_a> vähä-parturi?
<teamahma> Tai kasvaa, kuten kampaus?
<czr> :-)
<elias_a> Mun parturi on vähän...
<czr> ehkä.
<czr> elias_a, sul on vähän-parturi?
 * czr hides
<elias_a> :P
<elias_a> Selkeästi torjantai...
<czr> kyl. perjantai on niin kova juttu et pitää aloittaa treenaaminen siihen jo edellisenä päivänä.
<elias_a> Ei kun perstai.
<honvai> Ei toimi skypessä verkkokamera
<honvai> Minkä ajurin lataan?
<czr> mika kamera sulla on?
<honvai> Vastaus on tyhmä vastaus
<czr> mika on kameran merkki/malli?
<honvai> Tietäisin jos saisin joitakin tietoja tulostettua näytölleni
<SipuliSopuli>  >.<
<czr> sun "webkamera" on siis se kamera mika on kiinni siina ulkoisessa nettopin emolevyssa?
<honvai> kyllä
<czr> kyl melkein suosittelisin et hankit jonkun halvan usb-webcamin joka toimii suoraan R40:ssa skypen kanssa
<czr> katsot internetista jonkun jolle luvataan skype-tuki linuxissa
<honvai> Kiitos ehdotuksesta mutta tarkoitukseni on käyttää näitä laitteita
<czr> onnea matkaan projektisi kanssa sitten :-). en osaa auttaa.
<honvai> ei se mitään. olen hyomannut ettei kukaan osaa
<honvai> tai halua
<SipuliSopuli> honvai: kysele foorumilla / etsi sieltä apua, myös maksulliset linux-tukipalvelut on ihan suositeltavia
<honvai> En anna huorille rahaa pärkääkään tulee päppyjä
<tale> honvai: Sulla on aika erikoisia projekteja. En minä lähtisi ostamaan satunnaisia osia vaikka halvalla saa, ja sitten olettaan ne lähtee toimimaan noin van.
<honvai> En oletakkaan
<Myrtti> ja pidetään se kielenkäyttö siistinä
<tale> honvai: Mutta eikö ole aika vaativa projekti, kun haluat läppäristä käyttää toisella irtonaisella emolevyllä olevia oheislaitteita?
<honvai> Koittakaas antamisen iloja ni ei tarvis pyydellä laitteiden yndistelyä
<tale> honvai: Ei mulla ole lahjoittaa mitään Blenderin pyörittämiseen riittävää tietokonetta.
<wave> miten tuo irtonainen emolevy on yhdistetty läppäriin?
<czr> ethernetilla
<tale> USB webbikamera vois olla, se on vaan vähän rikki mutta kuva toimii.
<wave> ah, eli koetetaan käyttää etänä sitä emolevyä? tjsp?
<czr> about juu
<honvai> wave: VGA ja verkko
<czr> tosin en ole ihan taysin varma projektin spekseista.
<wave> sinne vain jotain serveriä asentamaan joka streamaa nettikameraa
<Mkaysi> !askubuntu
<lubotu3> AskUbuntu is a support resource that offers non-realtime support by the community! Can't get your problem fixed on IRC? Try AskUbuntu! - http://askubuntu.com/ You can discuss AskUbuntu in #ubuntu-stack
<Mkaysi> voi myös auttaa.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xTNa6h -> Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<honvai> Suomeksi Kiitos
<tale> honvai: Yritä hoitaa yksi projekti kerrallaan loppuun. Ettet tätä nettikameraa virittele ennen kuin saat Blenderi pelittämään, sehän sulla eilen oli projektina.
<tale> honvai: Oma näkemykseni tosta nettikamerasta on, että paljon vähemmällä vaivalla pääset kun hankit USB-liitäntäisen nettikameran.
<wave> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2UV4Mf -> Ubuntu Suomen keskustelualueet - Etusivu
<czr> tale, ehkä et vaan halua auttaa tarpeeksi paljon? ;-)
 * czr gets his jacket
<tale> No, nyt pitää keskittyä työn tekoon, ei tänään taida tämän enempää keritä neuvoilemaan.
<tale> Mutten muutenkaan haluaisi neuvoa projektissa joka omasta mielestäni on hyvin työläs tai ehkä vallan mahdotonkin tehdä.
<tale> Varsinkin jos on olemassa minuutissa toimimaan lähtevä vaihtoehto.
<wave> mutta siitä puuttuisi säätämisen ilo ;)
<honvai> tuo on hyvä
<honvai> Pitäis saada piuhojen päästä infoo näytälle. Mikä on se komento?
<honvai> ! info komennot
<honvai> Millä komennolla saan kaikki kompomemtit listattua?
<czr> sulle vastattiin tuohon kysymykseen jo eilen
<czr> lspci, lsusb, dmidecode ja lshw
<honvai> lspci
<honvai> oho
<czr> dmesg -komennolla näet ytimen viestit käynnistysvaiheessa. sieltä voi myös etsiä mitä laitteita ydin on tunnistanut järjestelmästäsi
<czr> lähinnä kovalevyt yms muut tallennnusmediat
<lapreukku> oonko luuluhullu vai onko tää LTS jotenkin nopeampi?
<lapreukku> *luulo
<czr> lapreukku, LTS:iä on useita. mikä niistä?
<lapreukku> ubuntu 12.04
<Myrtti> kyllähän sen eteen on töitä tehty että olis nopeempi
<czr> graafinen puoli tuntuu kevyemmältä jos on tarpeeksi moderni näytönohjain. ainakin itselläni oli.
<Myrtti> että olisin aika pettyny jos ei olis
<lapreukku> no on tainnu jotakin onnistua
<czr> perusnopeus ei ole muuttunut
<lapreukku> toimiikohan tässä Cinnamon?
<honvai> En näe mitään tietoja tosta toisesta laitteesta
<honvai> Onpa hyvää kahvia
<honvai> Saako portal 1 ja 2 pelit terminaalin kautta?
<Mkaysi> Ne ovat minun tietääkseni kaupallisia pelejä, joten luultavasti ei.
<elias_a> Mitä se "terminaalin kautta" tässä edes tarkoitti?
<Mkaysi> Luultavasti "apt-get:illä" tai "aptitudella"
<elias_a> Annetaanpa honvai:n vastata.
<honvai> Jokin komento jolla se latautuu koneeleni valmiiksi pelattavaksi
<honvai> winehq sovuilla on sitten ohjeet jos tulaa engelmia
<elias_a> honvai: Sinulla on nyt aika iso väärinkäsitys siitä miten asiat toimivat.
<czr> winehq-sivuilla on ohjeet miten pelit saa toimimaan winen kanssa. pelit sun pitaa kuitenkin ostaa/lainata jostain muualta, koska ovat kaupallisia
<elias_a> Suurin osa peleistä ei ole vapaita ohjelmistoja (Free Software), joita voisi noin vain ladata ja asennella, ainakaan laillisesti.
<elias_a> Pelien tekijät saavat tulonsa niistä rahoista joita pelien kopioista maksetaan.
<elias_a> On olemassa pelejä, joiden tekijät ovat halunneet, että niitä vain pelataan mahdollisimman paljon. Siksi tekijät ovat julkaisseet ne vapaina ohjelmina ja ne eivät maksa mitään.
<elias_a> Näitä ilmaisia ja vapaita voi asennella joillain komennoilla.
<elias_a> Mutta niitä, joita kaupoissa yleensä myydään ei voi.
<elias_a> honvai: Ymmärsitkö?
<honvai> Kyllä
<elias_a> honvai: Kiva.
<tale> Pulma Network Managerin toiminnassa 10.04:ssä. Jos sammutan koneen, irrotan siitä kytkimestä jossa kone on kiinni *uplink* kaapelin, käynnistän koneen niin kone ei saa nettiasetuksia ja netti ei toimi.
<tale> Uplink-kaapelin kytkeminenkään ei saa konetta tajuamaan sen Eth0:n kautta nyt olevan mahdollista muodostaa nettiyhteys, eli kone olla mollottaa viissiin maailman tappiin ilman nettiyhteyttä.
<tale> Onko tämä vika Network Managerissa, vai onko se jostain syystä tarkoitettukin toimimaan noin? Minusta tavallinen DHCP-client saa yhteyden muodostettua aikanaan, koska se pollaa DHCP-palvelinta harvakseltaan kunnes vastaus tulee.
<tale> Sitten jos katkoon nettiä irrottamalla koneesta itsestään Ethernet-kaapelin niin Network Manager kyllä huomaa kaapelin kytkemisen ja nostaa heti interfacen ylös.
<honvai> Kuinka päivitän pythonin terminaalissa?
<czr> sudo apt-get install python
<czr> sudo apt-get update  - ennen tuota
<honvai> Jumittu tuo sovellusten poistaminen
<tale> honvai: Sun *pitää* kyllä alkaa lukemaan ohjeita. Ei jokaista asiaa kannata tulla kysymään tältä kanavalta.
<honvai> Eikö
<tale> honvai: Mitä ohjeita olet jo lukenut?
<tale> honvai: Mitä ohjeita seuraavaksi aiot lukea?
<honvai> en tiedä
<tale> honvai: http://ubuntu-fi.org/ Tuosta katot "Ohjeet ja tuki".
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1En45q -> Ubuntu Suomi
<tale> honvai: Sitten katsot http://linux.fi/wiki/Etusivu, http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<honvai> näin teen
<tale> honvai: Lisää ohjeita löytänee googlettamalla avainsanoilla. Voi löytyä täsmäohjeitakin. Lisäksi kirjastosta voi käydä lainaamassa kirjoja Ubuntusta, Linuxista ja kiinnostavista aiheista.
<Makezi> Päivää..
<Max^> iltaa
<Makezi> mikähä mättää tossa firmwaren asennuksessa :(
<Makezi> ei langaton herää..
<honvai> Kuinka saan nokian eandfree kulokkee toimimaan kunnolla
<honvai> ?
<honvai> Joudun painamaan vastaa nappia puhjassa että kuuluu kunnolla
<honvai> Eiku handfree
<honvai> käsivapaat kuulokkeet
<Aku506> Osaisko joku sanoa, mitä pitäis tehdä kun PDF-tiedostojen tulostus on tolkuttoman hidasta. Ongelma on ilmeisen yleinen ja googlaamalla löytyi paljon osumia. Ilmeisesti ratkaisuna on Gutenprintin ajurien vaihtaminen käyttöön, mutta mistä minä pääsen vaihtamaan tulostimen ajurin? Tulostimen ominaisuuksia muokatessa ei ole ajurivalintaa. Jos kokeilen lisätä tulostimen uudelleen, lisääminen jumittaa "etsitään ajureita" -kohtaan. (Ei liiku minnekäÃ
<Max^> miksei tossa näy ä
<Aku506> Taasko se sekoilee?
<Aku506> ÄööäöäÄö
<mjr> koska viesti katkesi kesken ä:n
<Aku506> Jaahas
<mjr> Aku506, kyllä sulla toimii kuhan et pistä ylipitkiä rivejä _ja_ siihen katkokohdalle satu monitavuinen merkki
<Aku506> Tuo ongelma ratkaistu =) Joskus silloin tällöin olen huomannut tuon sekoilevan
<Max^> jaa, no nyt tiedän senkin sitten :)
<mjr> silloin taas sit vastaanottajasoftat voi huomata että kas, sen vika merkinpuolikkaan takia ei ollutkaan utf8:a tämä, ja näyttää sen jotenkin muuten
<mjr> (musta tämä on melkeinpä bugi, ja se pitäis korjata)
<ighea> splitlong, duh
<Myrtti> ighea +1
<ighea> the magical word
<Mkaysi> Mikä on splitlong?
<Mkaysi> Uusi omituinen cap-req juttu?
<Aku506> Mutta palataanpa kysymykseeni =) Mistä mä saisin sen ajurin vaihdettua?
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: irssiskripti
<Mkaysi> Ok. Minä käytän WeeChattia.
<tale> Aku506: Miten asennat sen tulostimen? Minusta se kysyy mitä ajuria käytetään siinä tulostimen asennuksen aikana.
<tale> Aku506: Mutta olettaisin PDF-tiedostojen tulostaminen on hitaampaa kuin tavallisen tekstin, paitsi jos on PostScript-tulostin.
<Aku506> järjestelmäasetukset > tulostus > lisää
<Aku506> Mutta pari minuuttia ennen tulostuksen alkamista 7 sivun kevyessä asiakirjassa on kyllä aika paljon.
<Mkaysi> Onko ongelma pdf-tiedoston tulostamisessa vai pdf-tiedostoksi tulostamisessa?
<Aku506> PDF-tiedoston tulostamisessa
<Mkaysi> Ok. Jälkimmäiseen olisin ehkä osannut vastata.
<Makezi> miksei kukaa voinu ajois ilmottaa et ois jättäny tän HP:n läppärin hyllyyn :D
<honvai> Kuinka asennan tar.dz2 tai kunka muutan sen deb:ksi?
<Aku506> ettet tarkoita tar.bz2 -tiedostoja?
<honvai> tarkoitan
<ighea> mitä kuvittelet olevasi asentamassa?
<ighea> 99% tapauksista siinä kohtaa kun on käsissä lähdekoodipaketti ollaan jo tehty 1 asia väärin
<Aku506> tar -jxvf filename.tar.bz2
<Aku506> Tolla sä saat sen purettua
<Aku506> Sitten sen jälkeen luet sieltä readme:n ja toimit sen mukaan
<honvai> En halua purkaa käsin
<ighea> pura sitten jaloin
<Aku506> Tuo on siis zippiä vastaava tiedosto
<ighea> miksi perseilet lähdekooditiedoston parissa?
<honvai> blender-2.62-linux-glibc27-i686.tar.bz2
<happosade> Sä et todellakaan haluu kääntää blenderiä ite
<ighea> asenna pakettienhallinnasta
<ighea> se on olemassa ihan syystä
<Aku506> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/blender_2.49.2~dfsg-1ubuntu1_i386.deb.html
<Aku506> Tuolla on aikakin joku Blenderin versio .deb pakettina. (Lähdekoodista ei kannata tosiaan kääntää ellei ole pakko)
<Max^> mitäs vikaa on ubuntun pakettienhallinnassa?
<Max^> sehän on helpoin tapa asentaa tuokin
<honvai> On mulla se ubuntun oma versio jo käytössä
<happosade> onks siin joku ongelma?
<Mkaysi> Joissakin Ubuntun paketeissa on ongelmia, kuten esimerkiksi XChatissa.
<honvai> hiiri lakkas toimimasta
<Echramath> On täällä taas menoa ja meininkiä.
<ighea> ojasta allikkoon
<Honvai> Software Center ei suostu poistamaan lataamiani ohjelmia jotka totesin kelvottomiksi.
<Echramath> Kokeile synapticia sitten.
<Honvai> Kuinka se toimii?
<Kurko> eihän synaptic ole edes vakiona asennettuna uusiin ubuntuihin?
<Myrtti> lucid kyseessä
<Honvai> pari tuntii on mennyt 90% jäi jumiin
<Honvai> Ja langaton hiiri lakkas toimimasta
<Echramath> No sen voi sit asentaa apt-getillä. :)
<Makezi> jotai ideaa miten ton firmwaren sais päivitettyä.. ku ubuntun oma päivitysten hallinta ei suostu sitä päivittää
<Honvai> Logitech nano langaton hiireni ei toimi
<Honvai> Mitä te teittesille se toimi tossa hetki sitten
<Myrtti> tarkistaisin patterit
<Honvai> Kiitos että blender toimii osittain nopeasti
<Honvai> ladatut
<Honvai> Blenderin valikoissa on erittäin hidasta toiminaa
<andyn> se on opengl-softa. onko sulla riittävän hyvä näytönohjain ja ajurit asennettuna?
<Honvai> On
<happosade> varma kans?
<Honvai> on
<Honvai> Osittain tosin
<Honvai> Hiiren nano vastaanottimessa oli vain kosketus häiriö toimii
<Honvai> Nyt ne ajurit ei toimi enää
<Honvai> Mikä idea teillä oikeen on menossa kun tollai käyttäydytte ja hidastatte työkykyöni käy ärsyttää
<Max^> k
<ninnnu> voidaan olla auttamattakin jos ei apu kelpaa.
<Honvai> Mikä tää nyt on
<Honvai> voi ninnnu parka
<Max^> osaatko edes kunnolla käyttää sitä ubuntua...
<Honvai> Väärä suunta
<Myrtti> kuuleppa kun asia on nyt niin että olet niin monta kertaa tehnyt asiat niin vaikeasti ja/tai väärin että ihmisten kärsivällisyys ja hyväntahtoisuus alkaa olla vähitellen lopussa
<Honvai> Ainaki xp tulee
<mjr> no laita sitten xp ja mene pois
<Honvai> vai olisko Expiriens Points
<Honvai> lapsellista porukkaa
<mjr> tuomio: jos ei trolli, niin abusaaja
<mjr> luultavammin kuitenkin trolli kun tulee syyttelemään hiiristäkin kanavalaisia
<ninnnu> no muutama päivä sittenhän se halus että otetaan etäyhteys sen koneelle ja asennetaan Ubuntu
<Max^> mikäs hosti toi on
<ninnnu> joten obv samalla etäyhteydellä jota ei koskaan muodostettu rikottiin myös hiiri
<Myrtti> hi Xd1358
<Aku506> Freenodessa on kyllä outoja hosteja.
<ninnnu> ihan normaaleja..
<Aku506> Mutta se on väärinkäyttäjä. Ei abusaaja...
<pesasa> Tai olisko vaan vähän vajaampi pakka.
<Aku506> Onhan ne, mutta ne on outoja muiden servereiden vastaaviin verrattuna. Vähän joka taho saa halutessaan oman hostin.
<Myrtti> Aku506: niitä sanotaan cloakeiksi, niillä voi peittää oman hostinsa
<ninnnu> vaikea sanoa, jos koittaa kameraa liittää suoraan WLAN-korttiin ja arvotaan että mikä pinni menis mihinkin (-offtopic)
<pesasa> ninnnu: Sitä just.
<Myrtti> ja ihan kuka tahansa saa unaffiliated-cloakin, jos vaan on rekisteröitynyt ja on kohtalaisen järkevältä tuntuva tyyppi.
<Myrtti> vaikkapa minulta pyytämällä.
<Myrtti> terve Honvai
<Tirkkonen> Miksi hylkäsitte ihmisen joka vajavaisuuden tähden on ymmärtänyt maailman toisin
<Tirkkonen> Terve
<Tirkkonen> Myrtti kuka itse olet
<Aku506> Miksi itse kierrät banniasi?
<Aku506> En tiedä mitään raivostuttavampaa kuin bannin kiertäjät. (Ja ehkä nykymusiikki)
<tale> Aika taitavaa, kun bannin kierto onnistuu kyllä, mutta muuten kaikki osaaminen on kadoksissa.
<elias_a> Kas. Täällä on päästy vaiheeseen kolme.
<Aku506> Eli?
<Tirkkonen> Kuka on Honvai
<Tirkkonen> ?
<Tirkkonen> Myrtti kerro
<ninnnu> Tirkkonen: kui sä tiedät "vajavaisen ihmisen hylkäämisestä" mutta et tunnista nimeä honvai?
<Aku506> Honvai eli jiidu eli Tirkkonen
<Tirkkonen> Kärsin sitä koko loppu elämäni
<Aku506> Mutta ninnulla on aika hyvä kysymys...
<Tirkkonen> Onpa hienoa kun voi säätää tota näyttiksen parantajaa. En mä vaan
<Tirkkonen> Löytyyko jotain ohjelmaa jonka komennon avulla lataan terminaalista?
<tale> Tirkkonen: Sähän voit perustaa oman kanavan irkkiin, ja kirjoitella sinne.
<Aku506> apt-get fix nayttis-parannin && goto /dev/null
<tale> Tirkkonen: Ne jotka haluaa lukea juttuja, voi liittyä sille kanavalle.
<Mirv> myöhäiseks menee beta 2:n virallinen julkistus
<elias_a> Mirv: Mistä syystä?
<Mirv> elias_a: ei mitään erityistä, terat viuhuu ympäri maailmaa, saitit mirroreineen valmistuu napin painallusta varten, wikejä editoidaan, USA:ssa on velä päivä... ihan normimeno, ei haluta aiheuttaa DDoSia sillä että tarkka kellonaika olisi ennakoitavissa :)
<elias_a> Mirv: Eli ihan normikaaos :P
<Mirv> tai no lataussaitit on jo päivittyneet
<Mirv> elias_a: jesh
<Mirv> mä en vaan jaksais valvoo ja haluaisin päivittää kuitenkin etusivun ja lataussivun ennen nukkumaan menoa
<elias_a> No sitten vaan teet niin! :)
<Mirv> no siinä on aina se että se on Väärin ennen kuin https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-March/thread.html kilahtaa :D
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hVict0 -> The ubuntu-announce March 2012 Archive by thread
<Mirv> mut joo, laitan illan päätteeks
<Mirv> finnish-remixkin on jo trumpetissa
<Mirv> mut kuhan nyt release-päivänä tekee Oikein
<elias_a> Sordiino äkkiä päälle!
<Aku506> Tai sitten vois toki koodata ohjelman, joka kyttää tota sivua ja kun se tapahtuu, sotkisi koko etusivun
<Mirv> joo nyt tulee laiteltua ja etusivukin päivittyy templatesta 10 minuutin päästä
<Mirv> heitinpäs foorumeidenkin yläreunaan
<Hovnai> Iltaa yvtävät
<Hovnai> Iltaa ystävät
<Hovnai> Kuinka saan käyttööni näytön ohjaimeni?
<teamahma> Mikä näytönohjain on kyseessä?
<Tirkkonen> Stanford 1.0(090717)-5
<teamahma> Onko muuten ubuntu yhtä "puhdas" jos asentaa tuon beta2 ja käyttää sitä tuon reilun viisi vuotta, kuin jos asentaa stablen?
<Tirkkonen> Joku viisas saattaisi tietää
<Tirkkonen> en tosin itse ole niin viisas
<Tirkkonen> Anteeksi
<teamahma> Siis kun olen ehkä vähän perfektionisti. En esimerkiksi päivitä 11.10 tuohon 12.04 kuin "puhtaana" levyltä. Onko tässä mitään järkeä?
<ninnnu> teamahma: beta2:n jälkeen pitäs tulla vielä RC tjsp
<ninnnu> ts. beta2 ei oo vielä stable
<ninnnu> Mut beta2 -> stable-päivitys ei pitäs olla erota kauheesti normaaleista päivityksistä mitä saat sen viiden vuoden aikana
<teamahma> Siis tarkoitin, ettö jos asentaa beta2 tai sen virallisen 12.04
<teamahma> No, mutta ilmeisesti kuitenkin parasta, jos asennan vaan sitten huhtikuun lopussa puhtaana levyltä 11.10 päälle sen virallisen 12.04
<ninnnu> voipi olla
<Tm_T> mikset päivitä?
<ninnnu> Tm_T: koska päivitys on rumaa :P
<Tm_T> eio, kaunista
<ninnnu> Erillisen /homen kanssa ei oo liian iso riesa laittaa puhdas ubuntu
<teamahma> Oikeastaan sitäkin tässä pohdin, että onko sillä mitään vaikutusta mihinkään jos asentaa "puhtaana"
<Tirkkonen> Monitor settings: No monitor supporting DDC/CI available. if your graphics card need it, pleas check all the required kernel modules are loaded (i2c-dev, and your frameduffer driver).
<teamahma> Paitsi että tulee siivottua turhaa dataa...
<Tirkkonen> Miten korjaan tuon ongelman
<Tirkkonen> ?
<teamahma> Oletko hovnai?
<ninnnu> on se. Aloittaisin laittamalla näytön piuhan kiinni siihen näytönohjaimeen
<Tirkkonen> Piuhat on kiinni
<mjr> hmh.
<Myrtti> eipä se tuokaan tule kauaa kestämään
<Myrtti> mobiilinetti
<ninnnu> toisaalta siinä lukee nat
<ninnnu> gkdc
<ninnnu> ..
<ninnnu> tiedä sit että kui monta NAT-osoitetta Elisalla on
<ninnnu> (On se iloista ku sormet osuu riviä liian alas)
<Max^> miten tollasen cloak? osoitteen saa
<Max^> ei tuu ainakaan /umode +x niinku muissa paikoissa
<Myrtti> vaikkapa pyytämältä minulta
<Max^> ok
<Myrtti> -__________-
<Tm_T> Myrtti: saanko /:n takaisin? =)
<Myrtti> et :-)
<Tm_T> mitähän olin tekemässä...
<Tm_T> pyytää saa jne
<Myrtti> juu
<Max^> juu, mietin vaan miten sen saa :)
<Max^> mut nyt tiedän
<Tm_T> Max^: jep, freenoden staffi handlaa cloakit (ja jos projekticloakia haluaa, se cloak-pyyntö pitää kulkea projektin yhdyshenkilön kautta)
<Max^> ok
<Mkays|> Se pyytäminen tarkoittaa kysymyksen "Saisinko cloackin?" kysymistä :-)
<Max^> tiedän juu :D
<Myrtti> brb
<Max^> nukkumaan taidan mennä tässä
<Mkays|> Hyvää yötä :-)
<Max^> yöt
<Tm_T> kas ecks kävi täälläkin lurkkaamassa (:
<Tm_T> away: tai yhä on, huomaan
<away> kas kun luulin olevani piilossa
 * Tm_T huggles away
<elias_a> Mitäs tää nyt on? :)
<elias_a> Myöhäisillan yhteisöllisyyttä? :P
<teamahma> Olisko muuten helppoa tapaa tallentaa kaikkien synapticilla asentamieni ohjelmien nimet?
<Tm_T> elias_a: sitäpä
<teamahma> Taisiis ylipäänsä noista ohjelmalähteistä
<Tm_T> "dpkg --get-selections > pakettilista.txt"
<Max^> freenodelle on vissiin webchat myös?
<Max^> en tosin ikinä käytä niitä mut tuli mieleen cloakista
<mjr> pitää vaan valitettavasti muistaa ottaa noi bannit pois joskus kun noiden osoitteiden takaa voi haluta muutkin paikalle
<teamahma> Tm_T: täytyy laittaa tuo loitsu muistiin ja käyttää ennen uudemman Ubuntun asennusta
<teamahma> Oikeastaan tuon ansiosta
<teamahma> Päätinkin asentaa sitten puhtaalta enkä päivittää
<teamahma> Ennen olen aina yksitellen poiminut nuo ohjelmat uuden releasen jälkeen. (Eli kolme kertaa)
<Tm_T> teamahma: "dpkg --set-selections pakettilista.txt" taisi olla se millä sen pakettilistan saat käyttöön
<Mkays|> > ennen pakettilista.txt:tä.
<teamahma> Saahan sen käyttöön copypastenakin?
<Mkays|> Aika pitkänä copy pastena
<Myrtti> away: jumaleisson, aina oppii uutta
<Tm_T> Mkays|: väärä suunta, mutta joo
<away> :)
<Mkays|> ?
<Tm_T> Mkays|: > ohjaa sen tulosteen tiedostoon
<Tm_T> < ohjaa tiedostosta
<Mkays|> Ei vaan sitä ennen
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mitä mitä - mitä nyt on opittu?
<Myrtti> elias_a: sissisuomalaisia
<Tm_T> Mkays|: niin
<elias_a> Emmää ymmärrä.
<elias_a> Enkä mä edes ole Tero enkä Kouvolasta...
<Myrtti> ei se mitään, en minäkään aina.
<Tm_T> Mkays|: "dpkg --set-selections > pakettilista.txt" ohjaisi dpkg:n tulosteen tuohon tiedostoon, "dpkg --set-selections < pakettilista.txt" ohjaa tiedoston sisällön dpkg:lle
<Tm_T> jälkimmäinen oli se mitä tavoiteltiin (:
<Mkays|> Ei, tarkoitin kysymysmerkillä, sitä mitä Myrtti sanoi :-)
<Tm_T> aaa
<Tm_T> no hö
<Myrtti> Mkays|: ei tässä ole mistään muusta kyse kuin siitä että pusikosta tulee ihmisiä jotka paljastuu suomalaisiksi. Tai no, ehkä kyse on vaan siitä etten ole liiemmin asiaa ajatellut.
<Tm_T> pakko muuten sanoa, hienoa nähdä mjr, Myrtti sekä elias_a ja mirv jaja ketäs meitä muita pitkäänmukanaolleita täällä olikaan aktiivisena tänään, niin, no, aktiivisena täällä (:
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ecksillä on valeasu, johon kuuluu syöksyhampaat
 * Tm_T menee tätä asiaa hihitellen nukkumaan
<away> D:
<Mkays|> Ahaa
<ninnnu> erm.. Pitäiskö mun tietää ecks/away/Xd... jostai?
<away> saattaa muuten olla että olen tavannut sinut jossain... oisko #wolfgame viime vuonna
<Mkays|> Ei vielä. Kukaan ei vielä saanut häntä asentamaan Ubuntua
<ninnnu> Paljon mahdollista
<ninnnu> Niijuu sä olit yksi meistä kolmesta-neljästä suomalaisesta
<teamahma> Jaa tota poissaolijaa?
<Mkays|> Niin
<Myrtti> no minä tunnen #freenode:lta mutta en sen paremmin
<Myrtti> mutta "Finnish IRC Mafia" siis vahvistuu
<Myrtti> maailmanvalloitus yhden askeleen lähempänä
<Myrtti> mitäs sitten juoniteltaisiin
 * Lynoure ei oo aktiivinen, zombie vaan
<Myrtti> huhuuu
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-30
<Mirv> ninnnu: ei tuu RC:tä enää nykyään
<Mirv> Beta 2 on vika varsinainen esijulkaisu
<elias_a> Tm_T: Kiitos vain kiittämästä! Minä puolestani kehun taas kerran sitä, että sinulta olen saanut tiedon tuosta set-selections -jutusta. Oiva keino!
<Tm_T> höh
<elias_a> Tm_T: Mikäs vastaus tuo nyt on? Eikös idän ihme osaa ottaa kiitosta vastaan? :P
<Tm_T> "odotin enemmän" eiku (:
<n1ko> Idän ihme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vf_JZJ1CC4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/89IeNd -> Idän Ihme - Älä kysy miks      - YouTube
<ninnnu> Mirv: okei
<Max^> huomenta
<elias_a> Päivää!
<Max^> mitähän on tuo ku pätkäsee yhteen verkkoon yhteys mut kaikissa muissa pysyy
<Max^> netsplittejä oli kyllä tosin
<tale> Max^: Tarkoitatko nyt vain IRC-yhteyksiä?
<Max^> joo
<Max^> qnet
<tale> Max^: Nehän pätkii vähän väliä. Ei sitä syytä jaksa etsiä joka kerta.
<Max^> ok
<elias_a> Mites lucidissa näkee komentoriviltä, että onko ssh-serveri asennettu ja/tai käynnissä?
<n1ko> elias_a: vaikka lsofilla katsot onko portissa 22 jotain
<elias_a> No sitten tietty vielä tampiona puuttuu ajattelukykykin näin perstaina...
<elias_a> Onhan siellä tietty kun pystyn sinne kirjautumaan kuorelle.
<elias_a> Ihmettelen tässä että mikä nyt kun en saa Filezillalla yhteyttä onnistumaan.
<n1ko> errorviesti helpottaisi debuggaamista
<elias_a> ssh: Could not resolve hostname dy.edukemix.fi: Name or service not known
<elias_a> Miten se nyt komentoriviltä ssh:lla kirjautuessa löytää tuon jos samoin komentoriviltä sftp:llä ei löydy :O
<elias_a> Tuota... unohtakaas hetkeksi....
<Mkaysi> sudo service ssh status
<elias_a> Tampiolla terminaali-ikkunat sekaisin - eihän sitä löydy jos ko. kuorelta kyselee :P
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Kiitos. Käynnissä on.
<Mkaysi> :)
<elias_a> Nonnii. Komentoriviltä sisään sftp:llä :O
<elias_a> Koitanpa saman tien katsoa, että mitä sössin tuossa Filezillassa.
<elias_a> Arrghhh... typo osoitteessa...
<elias_a> Lisää kahvia nyt heti!
<Tirkkonen> Saisinko cloakin?
<n1ko> elias_a: mniin, could not resolve hostname on aika hyvä vinkki :)
<Tirkkonen> You have 1 broken package on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<Myrtti> Tirkkonen: se vaatisi 1) että rekisteröit tilin 2) varmistat sähköpostiosoitteesi 3) käyttäisit oikeaa clienttiä webchatin sijaan.
<Tm_T> bannin kiertäminen ei varmaan auta sekään asiaa
<elias_a> :D
<Max^> tili o kai se nickserv?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: äläs nyt, sittenhän olisi jotain pysyvää jota mätkä
<Myrtti> mätkiä
<Myrtti> kun kaikki muu vaihtuu, niinkuin näet
<Tm_T> no se tietty
<Tm_T> mutta liian usein se on vain yksi muuttuva asia lisää
<Honvai> Laitan muistikorttiin linux-3.2.13.tar.dz2 ja muistikortin laitan tuohon resurssien vahvistimeen jonka olisi tarkoitus parantaa tietokoneeni suoritus kykyä.
<Honvai> Tehty
<Honvai> Laitoin blenderinkin sinne
<Honvai> Olisko mahdollista nähdä visuaalinen taistelu siitä kuinka kernali valloittaa tuon laitteen ja tekee siitä oskollisen laitteen joka tekee niinkuin minä sanon
<Honvai> Uskollisen
<Myrtti> hovnai
<Tm_T> hov nais ov juu
<tale> Koska siirrytään käyttämään SILC:iä ja sallitaan vain tunnistetut käyttäjät kanavalle?
<Myrtti> eikun se on kanssa sen nimimerkki
<Tm_T> Myrtti: juu hoksasin, oli vain pakko leikkiä sanaleikkiä (:
<Myrtti> tale: eihän se ees tartte silciä
<Myrtti> +r
<Myrtti> mutta siitä syntyis liian iso huuto koska IRCnetiin tottuneet ei kumminka snaijaa että pitäis rekisteröityäkin
<Shrik3> joku web of trust-tyylinen systeemi ircin päälle olis hyvä idea
<tale> Nykyisessä systeemissä voi rekisteröidä tusinan tunnuksia. Yksi kun bannataan, vaihtaa toiseen. Tarttis väline, jossa ei voi omistaa kahta rekisteröityä tunnusta.
<Myrtti> se on kyllä totta
<Tm_T> tale: ei mitenkään voi estää tuota ellei tee rekisteröitymistä hankalaksi ja hitaaksi ja byrokraattiseksi
<Shrik3> web of trust, vaadit jonkun joka takaa sun auttenttisuuden ja käytöksen
<ath> web of trust ei toimi tukikanavalla, jossa oletus on, että osa puhujista on uusia naamoja.
<Shrik3> totta
<Shrik3> mutta ei siitäkään haittaa ole
<UrB> kollektiivinen /ignore päälle vaan - kyllä yritteliänkin potilas väsyy lopulta
<andyn> kuka sanoo, että sen web of trustin pitää ylettyä nykyiselle kanavalle?
<Shrik3> globaalihan sen pitäis olla
<Mkaysi> Ai asetetaanko täällä vihdoinkin tila +r?
<Mkaysi> +1
<Myrtti> miksi asetettaisiin?
<Myrtti> en näe mitään saavutettavaa hyötyä mokomasta
<Iltsu> +r on kyl tosi nihkee
<Iltsu> varsinki uusil käyttäjil
<Iltsu> ja enkä mäkää ircnettiin tottuneena muista ikinä kirjautuu
<Iltsu> ja se automaattinen skriptiki siihe tekee jotai hämärää
<Mkaysi> Mikä automaattinen skripti?
<Mkaysi> Laitat palvelimen salasanaksi käyttäjätunnus:salasana ja palvelut kirjaavat sinut sisään automaattisesti.
<Iltsu> juuvai
<Iltsu> vähäkö siistii
<Iltsu> no tarvii korjata
<Myrtti> kapsilta toimii ssl/saslkin
<Myrtti> suosittelen lämpimästi
<Iltsu> tarvii himas kattoo
<andyn> en jaksa kaivaa RFC1459:ää enkä sitä täydentäviä RFC-dokumentteja esille, joten kysyn suoraan: tukeeko irkkiprotokolla digestiä vai meneekö salasana julkisena verkon yli?
<Myrtti> andyn: menee julkisena.
<andyn> no hyi.
<Myrtti> andyn: josta syystä sasl/ssl
<Mkaysi> Eikö SASL plain mene myös julkisena?
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: jos ei käytä SSL:ää sen kaverina
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: josta syysta sasl/ssl
<andyn> "The PLAIN mechanism is intended to be used, in combination with data confidentiality services provided by a lower layer, in protocols that lack a simple password authentication command.
<andyn> "
<andyn> tuossahan se sanotaan rfc:ssä itsessään.
 * Mkaysi ymmärsi "/" merkin sanana "tai"
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: sasl tarjoaa sen että autentikointi tapahtuu yhteydenoton aikana, ei sen jälkeen
<Myrtti> joka on automatisoidulle asiakasohjelmalle kuitenkin parempi kuin että se yrittää/kykenee liittymään kanaville ennen autentikaatiota
<Max^> mitäs
<Max^> tukeeko tämä verkko ssl yhteyttä?
<elias_a> ihmettä
<Max^> mihin porttiin
<Max^> jos
<Max^> tukee
<andyn> OT, mutta liippaa myös ubuntua: debianin repoista näköjään poistettiin lenny: mitäs tässä nyt pitäisi tehdä jos ei halua päivittää squeezeen?
<Tm_T> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/C2H9z8 -> About freenode: IRC Servers
<Max^> ok
<Max^> ja aina on uusin debian mulla ollu...
<Max^> palvelimessa
<Max^> ubuntua sitte ennemmin käytän muilla koneilla
<Max^> ainiin.. vois säätää tuon ipv6 systeemin
<Mkaysi> IPv6 Teredo tunneli systeemi säädetään komenolla: sudo apt-get install miredo
<Max^> tunneli?
<Max^> tässä on ainakin ihan oma ipv6 osoite olemassa
<Max^> pitää vaan säätää että toimii vhostina
<andyn> en luota teredoon. syynä on ihan vain se, että sen standarditekstin kirjoittanut kaveri on kirjoittanut myös meillä koulussa käytetyn oppikirjan reitityksestä ja se kirja on sisällöltään aika kuraa.
<ath> :D
<n1ko> andyn: ja olet silti koulussa jossa sitä kirjaa pidetään riittävänä hyvänä oppikirjaksi
<MoriDeus> Honvai Morideus (Narrian narri herra)
<MoriDeus> Terve ystävät
<Shrik3> ipv6:n paras puoli olis siinä, että mobiililiittymällä ei saa aina uutta IP:tä
<Shrik3> ip vois olla oikeesti uniikki per laite
<Max^> juu, tuo nat ei oo kovin kiva ratkaisu siihen..
<Iltsu> öööp
<Max^> mitähän tapahtuu ku ipv4 osoitteet loppuu kokonaan
<Iltsu> mikäköhä mun passu ja käyttäjänimi tänne freenodee oli :D
<Tm_T> Iltsu: jos et muista, freenoden staffi voinee pyynnöstä lähettää resetointimailin
<Myrtti> pistänkö tulemaan?
<Iltsu> Myrtti, eiku muistinki
<Myrtti> jebu
<Iltsu> jo kolmannel yrittämäl
<Iltsu> siis /server add -4 -ssl -auto -network freenode chat.freenode.org 6667 iltsu:salasana
<Iltsu> vai luenks mä tota ny jotenki hassusti
<Tm_T> freenode.net paitti
<Tm_T> (kaikki toimii, jopa irc.ubuntu.com melkovarmasti)
<Mkaysi> freenode.net, ei .org
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: hyvin kaikuu (:
<Mkaysi> ☺
<Myrtti> olikohan 6667 toimiva portti, epäilen
<Myrtti> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#ssl
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/C2H9z8 -> About freenode: IRC Servers
<Mkaysi> Oho, luultavasti ei, koska -ssl on mainittu
<Tm_T> se
<Tm_T> Myrtti: mulle tosin usein vakuutetaan että lista ei ole ajan tasalla (:
<Mkaysi> Muuten, onko kanava #freenode-fi olemassa?
<Myrtti> miksi olisi?
<Mkaysi> Ajattelin vain, että nyt kun suomessakin on IRC-operaattoreja, niin sellainen olisi saattanut ilmestyä.
<Myrtti> jos joku eksyy #freenodelle ja puhuu suomea niin kyllä sitä sielläkin voidaan auttaa :-)
<Tm_T> ei ehkä ole tarvetta tehdä yet another abandoned channel
<Mkaysi> Eikö siellä ensin huomauteta, että siellä pitäisi puhua englantia?
<MoriDeus> recvidwebcam?
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: no voi siellä sellainenkin kommentti tulla, mutta jos minä olen hereillä niin kehoitan jatkamaan asiointia privassa
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Tm_T> enpä ole vielä nähnyt että olisi sillä kanavalla ollut häiriöksi asti suomea kirjoittavia
<Myrtti> näinpä
<Myrtti> ja sitten on näitä sissisuomalaisia joista ei edes tiedä että ne on suomalaisia
<Myrtti> away: katson sinuun
<Mkaysi> away on away
<Max^> :D
<Mkaysi> Tai siis poissa tai /away
<Max^> joo
<Max^> mut tuo vaan näytti hauskalta :)
<Mkaysi> Niin, jotkut nimimerkit ovat hauskoja
 * away 
<Max^> :)
<Max^> wau.. kde
<gildean> Shrik3: aika monessa järkässä (esim. ubuntussa) on vakiona päällä ipv6-security jos käyttää dhcpv6:sta
<gildean> eli kone nappaa aina välillä uuden ip:n käyttöön
<gildean> mut esim. staattisia dhcp-asetuksia voi olla myös samaan aikaan
<gildean> eli koneella voi olla monta ipv6-osotetta samaan aikaan toiminnassa
<Max^> heh... vois tympiä jos kesken käytön muuttus ip osoite :D
<Max^> monet sivut tunnistaa sen perusteella että pysyy se ip millä on kirjautunu.. ja sitte tulis uus..
<gildean> joo, ei se tosiaan yhteyksiä katkase sen takia
<Max^> poistaisin heti jos moisen toiminnon huomaisin
<gildean> mutta vaihtelee kyllä useemman kerran päivässä sitä ip:tä millä yhistää ulospäin
<Max^> joo
<gildean> se on tosiaan vakiona päällä, muistaakseni ominaisuuden nimi on ipv6-security
<Max^> mut jos oon vaikka verkkopankissa ja vaihtuu ip nii arvaa katkeaisko kesken käytön ku on uus ip
<gildean> voi olla että noissa muutenkin täytyy viitata vaan siihen /64 aliverkkoon cookieissa juurikin ton takia
<gildean> en oo tullu miettineeksi, mut veikkaisin että on fiksumpaa vaan ottaa se osote ekan 64-bitin mukaan
<MoriDeus> Saisinko cloacit?
<Myrtti> sinulla ei ole tiliä tai et ole tunnistautunut, eikä se toimi webchatin kanssa.
<SipuliSopuli> MoriDeus: saat kohta kuulan kalloon
<Myrtti> noh noh
<MoriDeus> Missä asut SipuliSoppa'
<Myrtti> yritetään pitää ne laittomat uhkailut ihan omassa mahassa molemmin puolin
<MoriDeus> SipuliSopuli:
<Mkaysi> Ei tiliä.
<teamahma> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MoriDeus> Tuli sakkoa sipulisopulille
<teamahma> !logs
<lubotu3> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/J101eE -> Index of /
<MoriDeus> SipuliSopuli: Lähetä 64572146-20044064 Tilinumeroon 200€ sovitussumma jottei tarvitse oikeutaan lähteä.
<Myrtti> MoriDeus: älä viitsi sinäkään pelleillä
<Myrtti> monta kertaa on jo sanottu
<MoriDeus> SipuliSolulin avunantaja Myrtti
<MoriDeus> Menee parvekkeelle ja toivoo selviytyvänsä hengissä.
<MoriDeus> Pelotti ja säikähi naapuria
<MoriDeus> Ei tää ole kivaa
<MoriDeus> Laittoi turvalukon oveen
<MoriDeus> Millä komennolla näen kaikki polut?
<gildean> MoriDeus: http://www.google.com kertoo paljon polkuja
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1gV37Q -> Google
<MoriDeus> Millä komennolla näen kaikki laitteiden polut?
<gildean> mutta ei kaikkia sekään
<MoriDeus> Millä komennolla näen omien laitteiden polut?
<Shrik3> gildean: välttämättä aina ISP ei anna uutta IP:tä
<ninnnu> lähinnä kiinnostaa että kui monta NAT-osoitetta Elisalla on
<gildean> Shrik3: en oo ihan varma tarviiko sen antaakkaan
<Myrtti> 193.64.0.0/15
<Myrtti> mutta onhan noita muitakin
<Myrtti> enkä usko hetkeäkään että auttaa
<ninnnu> onkohan kuitenkin liian overkill pistää kaikki natit kiinni
<Myrtti> on.
<gildean> Shrik3: lukasin vähäsen tarkemmin, niin tuo host address randomization on ilmeisesti vaan addrconf:n ominaisuus
<gildean> eli jos käytetään stateless autoconfigurationia, niin ei haluta että hosti-osa pysyy aina samana vaikka prefixi muuttuiskin
<gildean> jottei sen perusteella pysty seuraamaan esim. missä liikkuu läppärin kanssa
<elias_a> No onhan se kyllä niin, että koko ISP:n nat-avaruutta ei oikein voi blokata.
<elias_a> Se estää vähän turhan tehokkaasti satunnaisten asiallisten kävijoiden vierailut.
<elias_a> Niitäkin kun on :P
<Mkaysi> Miten olisi +r? ;)
<elias_a> Mitäs se nyt taas tekikään?
<Mkaysi> Esti rekisteröimättömät käyttäjät
<Mkaysi> Ja onhan kanava #ubuntu-fi-rekisteroidy olemassa.
<elias_a> Ei mun mielestä.
<elias_a> Tää on tukikanava eikä vakiojengin tekstuaalisen onanoinnin hiekkalaatikko...
<elias_a> Vaikka joskus ehkä siltä vaikuttaakin :D
<Mkaysi> Mutta eikö sekin ole parempi kuin estää Suomen käytetyin operaattori(1)?
<Mkaysi> (1) Elisan käyttäjät käyttävät eniten TPBtä tai jotakin
<Myrtti> niin, koska rekisteröimättömiä käyttäjiä tulee suomesta niin paljon vähemmän kuin elisan käyttäjiä
<Myrtti> eiku
<Mkaysi> Sain uuden entistä huonomman idean! :D
<Mkaysi> K-line koko Elisalle.
<Mkaysi> Sen rinnalla +r kuulostaa järkevältä.
<MoriDeus> Mistä saan onhjelman jolla hallitsen laitteitani?
<Max^> mikä tuo q on
<Max^> ilmeisesti +q
<elias_a> Myrtti: Onks tuoltakin joku häirikkö tullut?
<Tm_T> kyllä
<Myrtti> vähän kevätsiivousta
<Tm_T> mää tykkä
<Myrtti> Tm_T: mitä luulet, pitäiskö jatkaa
<Tm_T> kyl
<Tm_T> hyvin äkkiä ne tarpeelliset (jos niitä on) sinne päätyy
<Tm_T> nimim kokemuksia on isommilta kanavilta (;
<Tm_T> "oho, lähtiki kaikki bannit, öööööh"
<Mkays|> :-D
<Tm_T> done
<Myrtti> olisin ehkä ne kolme jälkimmäistä jättäny
<Myrtti> :-P
<Tm_T> nääh
<Mkays|> Mikä $r on?
<Myrtti> realname
<Mkays|> Ok
<MoriDeus> Mistä löydän sen ohjelman jolla hallitsen laitteitani?
<MoriDeus> Mä oon niin stressaantunut että mä syön mun luomia
<MoriDeus> Eloonjäämiseni kannalta on tärkeää että saan sen ohjelman
<elias_a> On ste-re-o ja sitten on....
<Max^> mitäs varte täällä ei opit pidä @ merkkiä
<Myrtti> koska sitä ei tarvitse mihinkään normaalitilanteessa
<elias_a> Juu ei.
<Mkays|> Katso freenode.netistä katalystit
<Max^> ok
<Mkays|> Tietääkö kukaan miten GPGllä varmistetaan S/MIME allekirjoituksia käsin?
<ninnnu> elias_a: "Ruotsin Jari"ksi (tjsp) tota Ruotsin häirikköä on kutsuttu. Tai se kutsuu itseään. Sitä on näkyny myös ainakin -fi-en:issä ja meego-fi:llä.
<elias_a> ninnnu: Ai se. Muistankin joskus ihmetelleeni.
<Max^> ahaa
<re-G> ruotsin juha se oli
<Myrtti> hiljaista on
<elias_a> Hyvä niin.
<Iltsu> eheheehee
<Iltsu> oon unohtanu ton yhen läppärin levyjen kryptauksen passun
<elias_a> Äh mä mokasin.
<elias_a> Iltsu: Säkin mokasit.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Sano uudestaan tuo mitä sanoit.
<Myrtti> YOU HAVE LOST THE GAME
<elias_a> eipä huueta siellä Pirkanmaalla :)
<Iltsu> eikunii!
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-31
<Max^> jotenkin olen sitä mieltä että 30 sekunttia on aika oudon lyhyt aika tuon nickserv kirjautumisen kanssa
<Max^> kuitenkin sen verran pitkiä salasanoja käytän että meinaa loppua moinen kesken..
<Myrtti> automatisoi
<Max^> hmm
<Max^> ai irssillä vai
<Myrtti> no vaikka niin
<Max^> eipä tuu ny mieleen miten
<Myrtti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aHBakP -> [Howto] Setup irssi and join #ubuntu on Freenode - Ubuntu Forums
<Max^> toimii kait debianillakin?
<Myrtti> toimii
<Myrtti> samat ohjeet ja paketit
<Max^> ok
<henkka_> tervehdys kaikki
<henkka_> voiko joku auttaa kun en saa noita ikkunoiden reunoja näkumään kun laitan Compiz ikonista  sen päälle niin noi häviää heti noi ikkunoiden reunat ?
<gildean> laitat minkä päälle ja mistä compiz-ikonista?
<henkka_> siis kun laitan  Ton Compizin päälle tjl
<henkka_> tuolta
<henkka_> Compiz fusion ikonista
<gildean> mikä versio ubuntusta sulla on?
<Mkaysi> Näet sen kirjoittamalla päätteeseen "lsb_release -a", jos et ole varma.
<henkka_> xubuntu 11.10
<Finnish> Miten muistitesti tehdään bootissa? Valitaan vaan se siitä valikosta ja sit annetaan rullata?
<Myrtti> suurinpiirtein joo
<Finnish> Winukan puolella tuli tänään neljä BSOD:ta ja ei oo ennen tullu, kyseessä audiokone jonka pitäis pystyä olemaan niin vakaa kuin mahd niin hiukkasen rupes ahdistamaan
<Myrtti> ajaisin jotain levyntarkistusta myös
<Finnish> D-kovo on kyllä temppuillu, voiko siitä johtua?
<Finnish> Kun mulla on C-aseman lisäks D ja G
<Myrtti> no teoriassahan kaikki on mahdollista
<Myrtti> jos sulla on ollut käynnissä joku ohjelma joka on lukenut/kirjoittanut sille kaatumisen tapahtuessa
<Finnish> Joo, juurikin niin
<Finnish> Audiosofta
<Myrtti> smartmontools tms.
<ibmsamsungfuusio> Terve ystävät
<ninnnu> ja taas mennään
<ibmsamsungfuusio> Olen yhdistänyt IBM R40 ja (samsung NP-X120 (ei näyttöä)) läppärit VGA kaapelilla ja verkko johdolla ja toivonut että suoritus kyky paranisi mutta niin ei ole käynyt koska ajurit puuttuvat. Saisinko sellaisen ohjelman jolla aktivoin laitteet toimimaan maksimaalisesti blenderissä?
<tale> Onneksi on oppeja paikalla jotta banaanivarara heilahtaa.
<Myrtti> ibmsamsungfuusio: ei ole mahdollista. Emme pysty auttamaan.
<Myrtti> ibmsamsungfuusio: ainoa mahdollisuus on tehdä jonkinlainen renderifarmi mutta en oikein jaksa uskoa että tällä porukalla on mielenkiintoa auttaa siinä.
<erickpineda> hola, mucho gusto, necesito saber si alguien me puede ayudar, necesito usar un solo wine para varios usuarios
<tale> erickpineda: Say it in Finnish, please.
<Tm_T> !es | erickpineda
<lubotu3> erickpineda: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erickpineda> gracias
<Tm_T> well, finnish and english here, but still (:
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hm, saikos millään tavalla jonkun mykistettyä niin ettei siitä herjata käyttäjälle?
<Myrtti> +zq
<Tm_T> dodih, kuulostaa ihan ratkaisulta meidän ystävään (:
<tale> Siis että "ystävä" ei huomaa ettei kirjoituksensa enää mene kanavalle?
<Myrtti> edelleen olen epäileväinen että auttaako mikään tuohon, kun se kerran osaa vaihtaa ip:n (tai saa uuden ip:n) ja nicknamen
<Myrtti> mutta ainahan saa yrittää, saa aina hetken rauhan
<Tm_T> tale: niin että vain aktiiviset opit näkevät ne viestit
<Tm_T> ei aktiivisia oppeja -> ei häiritse ketään
<tale> Tm_T: Aika ovelaa. Ja sopivan ilkeää sillä häröilijälle.
<Myrtti> on sille ihan käytännön hyötynsäkin
<Myrtti> ja käyttötarkoituksensa
<teamahma|> Ellei sitten tuo jo ole täällä kanavalla... (siis muulla nimellä)
<tale> teamahma|: Jolla on opit?
<teamahma|> Ei, vaan siis näkee nuo torjuntayritykset
<Myrtti> no näkeehän se ne itsekin
<teamahma|> No ainakin eilen noiden bannisiivousten jälkeen n. 5 minuutin kuluttua joinasi
<Myrtti> kaikkialla ei tarvitse nähdä salaliittoa
<Myrtti> :-P
<Myrtti> nimimerkkiähän tuo vaihtaa kuin sukkiaan niin ei se paljoa vaadi jos on pelkällä nimimerkillä bannittu
<teamahma|> Tuosta tyypistä ei voi olla aivan varma. Mahtaakohan sillä edes olla sukkia, ja jos on, niin vaihtaakohan se niitä koskaan.
<Myrtti> oho
<Myrtti> siellä se pulisee #ubuntulla ihan täydet lasissa
<teamahma|> !logs
<lubotu3> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/J101eE -> Index of /
<tale> Myrtti: Millä nicknamella?
<Myrtti> honvai
<heikkiket> Mikähän mahtais olla hyvä työkalu kustomoida Ubuntusta muistitikulta boottaava versio? Pitäis saada sinne web-kehitysympäristö sisään
<tale> heikkiket: Ubuntun LiveCD toimii myös muistitikulta boottaavana.
<tale> heikkiket: Google löysi tämän: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tqxIen -> LiveCDCustomization - Community Ubuntu Documentation
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-01
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Rahanjako
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/eI0c0k -> 2x14 Rahanjako - Viikon VALO #66 | Viikon VALO
<Iltsu> oli joskus pari päivää sitten tosta ssl:stä freenodeen, mitä muuta toi mahtaa tarvita ku siihen server addiin sen -ssl:n
<Iltsu> 16:25:20 -!- Irssi: warning SSL handshake failed: unknown protocol
<Iltsu> eikunii
<Iltsu> varmaa portti o jotai muuta ku 6667
<Iltsu> dodiii
<Iltsu> ja kirjautuu nickservilleki automaagisest, vähintääki huikeeta tämmöne
<Aku506> Hmm
<gildean> heh: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lRldYz -> Ubuntu for Eyewear | Ubuntu
<pekkaaa> apuuva! Lubuntun sammutusnappi hävisi! Miten saan sen takaisin?
<dimape> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=42145.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IXFHSw -> Assembly Summer 2012
<Myrtti> hyvä että ollaan ajoissa
<heikkiket> En saanut Ubuntu Customisation Kittiä toimimaan. Asensin järjestelmän virtuaalikoneeseen, modasin ja laitoin remastersysillä imageksi. Järkevää? No ei.
<heikkiket> Miksikähän Customisation Kit ei toiminut?
<heikkiket> se valitteli, ettei sen luomassa virtuaalitiedostojärjestelmässä ollut /proc-hierarkiassa jotain tiedostoja, mitä siellä olisi pitänyt olla. Ilmoituksia tuli varmaan kymmeniä
<pesasa> Hiukan vähemmän kieli poskessa tehty valo: http://viikonvalo.fi/SystemRescueCd
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IxDCut -> 2x14 SystemRescueCd - Viikon VALO #66 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-25
<dimapez> huomenta
<dimapez> onko paikalla ketään joka osaisi auttaa djangon tai ylipäänsä Pythonin kanssa?
<n1ko> varmaan parempi kanava ois joku ##django tjsp, mutta ainahan sitä voi kysyä
<dimapez> ehkä, mutta kun meitä on tässä kaksi, ja vain toinen meistä puhuu englantia
<n1ko> mites #django-fi
<tale> Mahtaako dimapez nyt pysyä kanavalla niin kauan, että ehtii saada vastauksen?
<elias_a_> Timopetteri
<Kilpuri> mikä se kysymys oli?
<elias_a_> Kilpuri: Mitä tehdä djangolla jos vain toinen heistä osaa englantia?
<elias_a_> tjsp
<kone_> iso ongelma posti toi huawei e589 ja ubu 12.04 tunnista ei
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-26
<elias_a_> Äh - missäs Ubuntun apt-getin cache-hakemisto on?
<Echramath> Ahaa, tämä ei olekaan kompa.
<Echramath> /var/cache/apt/archives se olikin.
<elias_a_> Echramath: Kiitos! Ei ole kompa.
<elias_a_> Mulla on tässä n kappaletta backuppeja ja koitan etsiä olisiko mulla jäänyt jonnekin yksi vanha asennusversio yhdestä softasta vahingossa.
<Echramath> itse asiassa luulin ensten, että se on siirtynyt.
<Echramath> Mutta kai se tuo on aina ollut.
<tale> elias_a_: Eikös ubuntun vahhoista versioista löydy ne vanhat asennuspaketit?
<elias_a_> Ei ole kyse Ubuntun softasta.
<elias_a_> Open Sankoré on kyseessä
<elias_a_> Jaa mutta hemmetti...
<elias_a_> Eihän se paketti tuonne mene jos se ladataan muualta :D
<n1ko> kuinka vanhaa versiota sä si kaipailet
<n1ko> oha tuolla githubissa vaikka kuinka vanhaa sälää
<elias_a_> n1ko: Häh?
<elias_a_> Ihan totta?
<elias_a_> Mä en löytänyt kuin uusia.
<elias_a_> Pointti on siis se, että ne ovat jossain vaiheessa tipauttaneet www-serveripalikan pois siitä.
<n1ko> no siis miten vanhaa sä kaipaat
<n1ko> äkkiseltään katsoen pääsee vuoteen 2011 ainakin
<elias_a_> n1ko: 1.5 - 1.9x
<n1ko> no mää en tiedä mittää versioista, jätän sen sulle
<elias_a_> n1ko: No anna ny se URLi.
<n1ko> google.com, github + sankore :)
<n1ko> https://github.com/Sankore/Sankore-3.1/
<elias_a_> Kun se ongelma on se, että mä en kerta kaikkiaan tuosta...
<n1ko> april 2011 näyttäs olevan vanhin
<elias_a_> Okei. eli mä en vaan osaa.
<elias_a_> En minä osaa tuosta lähdekoodipuusta taikoa jonkun taannehtivan ajankohdan versiota.
<elias_a_> Onko se edes mahdollista?
<tale> elias_a_: Jos source on versionhallinnassa, sieltä saa vanhatkin versiot.
<elias_a_> tale: Tuo on juuri se mitä en osaa.
<elias_a_> Ilmeisesti.
<tale> elias_a_: Mahdollisesti on tehty tag joka julkaistusta versiosta. Siitä tagiststä saat sen noudettua.
<elias_a_> tale: Kiinnostaisiko auttaa vaikka ihan korvausta vastaan?
<tale> Kokous alkaa puolen tunnin päästä,pitää lähtteä.
<tale> jos vielä illalla on akuutti, kerkiän silloin auttamaan.
<tale> Onko siellä subversion, git, vai joku muu?
<elias_a_> githubissa se on.
<gildean> elias_a_: kloonaat repon: git clone https://github.com/Sankore-3.1
<gildean> sitten tsekkaat tagit: git tag -l
<gildean> ja sitten valkkaat oikeen tagin: git checkout <taginnimi>
<gildean> sitten varmaan ./configure && make && sudo make install
<gildean> tjsp. niillä on varmaan ohjeet kääntämiseen
<elias_a_> gildean: Kiiitos! Pitääpä katsoa.
<pesasa> Joo, mitä eilen tota Open Sancoren git-repoa vilkaisin, niin vanhoja versioita näkyi olevan tagattuina aika paljonkin.
<pesasa> Ja erilaisia branchejakin oli jonkin verran.
<pesasa> Meinaan, että kannattaa ehkä vilkaista, josko kaivattu ominaisuus olisi jossain muussa haarassa kuin masterissa.
<elias_a_> pesasa: Kiitos. Pitääpä katsoa.
<tale> elias_a_: Selvisikö ongelma?
<Echramath> Tuotantkokriittinen ongelma: Porrasturvissa ei toimi äänet
<mlpug> mikä on porrasturpa?
<Echramath> Tämmöinen klassikko http://secretexit.com/freeware
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8OEajW -> Classic Dismount Games - Secret Exit
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-27
<elias_a_> tale: Ei vielä selvinnyt.
<elias_a_> tale: Koitan vielä katsoa olisko minulla jossain backupeissa jäljellä tuon ohjelmiston vanhempi versio deb-pakettina.
<mlpug> mulla oli tässä läppärissä ennen windows ja jos en väärin muista niin siinä oli asetus akun eliniän pidentämiseksi niin, että vaikka laturin jättää kiinni koneeseen niin se ei lataa akkua ihan täyteen vaan lopettaa jossain 95% tms. Onkohan tuollaista saatavana tähän? (tää on 12.10 xfce ubuntustudio)
<re-G> tuskinpa
<re-G> nykäse akku irti jos tuommoinen arveluttaa. tosin litium-akuista virallisesti sanotaan, että ne ei huonone siitä miten lataussyklit menee, ja että ne vanhenee myös käyttämättömänä yhtä nopeasti kuin käytössä.
<tale> mlpug: Tuo toiminto taisi olla niin, että akku ladataan täyteen, mutta sitten lopetetaan lataus, kunnes lataus tippuu *alle* 95% tms.
<mlpug> tale, ehkä se oli noin. Kuitenkin perusidea oli se ettei ladata hysteerisesti kun akku on täysi
<tale> mlpug: Juu, juuri niin. Kai se säästää akkua kun joskus ollaan lataamattakin.
<mlpug> juu. ei se ole ihmisellekkään hyvä jos ei tee mitään muuta kuin lataa akkujaan
<mlpug> onko jollain ohjetta audio CD:n kopioimiseksi .iso tiedostoksi. Oon yrittänyt 1) tallettaa braserolla. ei anna iso vaihtoehtoa tuli .bin. renamesin sen .isoksi: ei toimi CD soittimessa. sitten kokeilin bchunk x.bin x.cue x.iso ja cdrdao:lla kumpikaan ei toimi CD soittimessa. (braserolla copioitu levy toimii ok mutta haluan kovalevylle .iso:n)
<jjo> en ole ainakaan itse törmännyt linuxilla softaan joka rippaisi cdparanoialla iso:ksi
<jjo> dd varmaan tekisi ison, mutta se ei välttämättä ole bitperfect
<jjo> vaikka saattaa se ollakin
<mlpug> joo. tosiaan. kokeilin ekana dd if=/dev/cdrom of=./iso.iso mutta se antoi palstoilla paljon käsitellyn errorin: dd: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<mlpug> ja koitin myös   cat /dev/cdrom > iso.iso   siinä oli saatetekstinä että ei tehdä tästä liian monimutkaista. ja seuraava kommentti oli, että tuo ei voi toimia. koitin sitäkin eikä toivottua tulosta
<mlpug> No teen koko projektin muulla tavalla. Ihmetyttää vain, kun saan braserolla CD:stä kopioita nopeasti ja luotettavasti, mutten kuitenkaan saa sitä imagea levylle.
<gildean> mlpug: käsittääkseni ei onnistu koska .iso:n pitäis sisältää jonkunlainen tiedostojärjestelmä jota audio-cd:ssä ei oo
<gildean> .bin lienee ainut tapa levykuva audio-cd:stä
<gildean> *saada
<mlpug> no tuo .bin kelpaisi mulle jos osaisin (+toinen kaveri joka toimii windowsissa) pystyisimme tekemän siitä .binistä sen alkuperäisen CD:n kanssa identtisiä kopioita
<mlpug> yritin polttaa sitä .biniä, mutta levyistä ei tullut toimivia. CD soittimessa juoksee sekunnit, mitään ei kuulu ja biisiä ei pysty vaihtamaan forward nappulalla. Ihan kuin siellä olisi se audio data, mutta joku hakemisto puuttuisi levyltä
<tommis> löysin tämmöisen https://github.com/datakurre/vakioasiakirja asiakirjan tekoon suomi standardeilla
<Rufuz> ai kilpuri täällä :D
<Rufuz> heh
<Rufuz> no osasit
<arsson> jep
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-31
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/KeepScore
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HY3jx7 -> 3x14 KeepScore - Viikon VALO #118 | Viikon VALO
<Nakkel> http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1199529&sid=433027e51bd44496105d5a34aaaa4f02
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/DRsfRH -> So long to a valiant companion - Ars Technica OpenForum
<Nakkel> Siinä tavotetta kaikille. 6030 päivää uptimeä.
<Nakkel> ~16v
<Nakkel> Urgh
<Kilpuri> ?
<Nakkel> Hirvee gn freenodelta o_O
<Kilpuri> Onko tämä joku aprillijuttu.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-24
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Midori
<Fibubot`> -> 4x13 Midori - Viikon VALO #169 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-25
<markosu> Mikä on helpoin tapa riisua käyttäjätunnuksilta turhia ohjelmia menusta?
<Mikaela> markosu: akacarte
<Mikaela> *alacarte
<Mikaela> Se tosin saattaa vaikuttaa vain yhteen jkäyttäjään.
<markosu> Saako sillä säädettyä esim skel:n asetuksiin?
<markosu> Tekisi sille perusasetukset ja sit monistaisi eri käyttäjille?
<Mikaela> Sillä näkee sovellusvalikon ja voi lisätä/poistaa ohjelmia ja näyttää/piilottaa niitä.
<markosu> Siis vielä ei ole luotu muita käyttäjiä
<markosu> Aijuu, kyseessä Lubuntu 12.04
<Mikaela> Minulla on Lubuntu 13.10 ja minusta alacarte tuntuu toimivan.
<markosu> Ok
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-26
<puhuri> ilmeisesti i-laitetuki (tässä tapauksessa uudehko ipod) on aika nihkeää? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<Fibubot> -> PortableDevices/iPhone - Community Help Wiki
<marsupapu> Mie kerran tiilesin iPodini tökkäämällä sen kiinni ubuntu-koneeseen
<marsupapu> En oo sen jälkeen uskaltanu.
<czr> puhuri, vain hyvin vanhat laitteet saa toimimaan jokseenkin järkevästi
<czr> uudemmissa on kaikissa niin syvällä DRM ettei open sourcen kanssa ole mitään asiaa
<czr> itunes on se ainoa joka toimii, eikä se kyllä winen kanssa toimikaan sit
<puhuri> no tuota vähän pelkäsinkin noiden pikaisten hittien perusteella
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-27
<Mirv> puhuri: 14.04:ssa on uusi libimobiledevice joka tukee iOS7:aa
<Mirv> tiedän vain kun olin patch pilotoimassa sitä sisään, mutta mulla ei ole itellä iOS-laitteita. bugiraporttiin tuli runsaasti raportteja että toimii.
<Mirv> ongelma on kai nimen omaan se päivittyvä softa
<puhuri> eli jos laite toimii 14.04:ssä eikä altista sitä itunesille niin toimii; päivitys aina riski
<czr> Mirv, ah, kiitoksia tuosta. enpäs aikoinaan tiennyt tuosta edes
<Mirv> jooh, ihan kysyntääkin sillä tuntui olevan. "affects 243 people" https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207812
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1207812 in libimobiledevice (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Update libimobiledevice to support iOS 7, fix Trust Prompt Looping" [Medium,Fix released]
<czr> hmm. saishkohan tuon toimimaan shufflen kans jos sellaista harkitsis seuraavaksi soittimeksi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-30
<Pultsari> Päivää. Semmoinen tyhmä kysymys, että kuinka tulostan pdf-tiedostoja Ubuntulla. Käyttötunteja takana yhteensä ehkä kolme, vielä pitäisi ratkaista kuinka saan työpöydän koko näytön kokoiseksi sieltä vasemmasta yläreunasta ja kuinka saan wlanin toimintaan, mutta uskon osaavani nettifoorumeiden ohjeilla sen tehdä.
<jjo> no siis, itse avaan pdf:n ohjelmaan joka osaa näyttää pdf-tiedostoja ja sitten valitsen tiedosto - > tulosta
<torde> olettaen et tulostin on asennettu (kait ne on plug`n`play nykyään)
<torde> ja jos tarkotit paperille tulostamista
<gildean> se meni jo
<pesasa> "Työpöydän koko näytön kokoiseksi sieltä vasemmasta yläreunasta"?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/TreeSheets
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-23
<ansa> eihän sulla oo php5-dev asennettuna? sen headerit vois periaatteessa haitata
<Iltsu> wat :D
<Iltsu> onhan se
<elias_a> pesasa: Tuliko noihin omituisuuksiin mitään tolkkua?
<czr> otto, ootko mukana tuos koodikerhoilussa?
<elias_a> czr: Otto taitaa olla primus motor siinä. :)
<czr> optimus prime
<elias_a> czr: Onkos sulla sivistyssanat hukassa vai mitä tuo nyt oli?
<czr> se oli vitsi
<elias_a> Primus motor = lat. ensimmäinen liikuttaja.
<czr> tosin huumorintajuni kävelee joskus omia polkujaan
<elias_a> Juu ei kauheasti naurattanut. Onomatopoetiikkaa ala-asteen tyyliin.
<pesasa> elias_a: Ei vielä.
<gildean> elias_a: ihan toimiva vitsi, optimus prime on kuitenkin autobottien primus motor
<elias_a> gildean: Arvaa, kiinnostaako jotkut transformer-lelut 60-luvulla syntynyttä? :D
<elias_a> Sitä paitsi käsite primus motor liittyy siinä mielessä luomiseen, että kun maailmankaikkeutta alettiin käsitellä koneena, syntyi ongelma: kuka sen koneen laittoi liikkeelle? Tarvittiin siis ensimmäinen liikuttaja.
<elias_a> Mikä on siis sama asia kuin luoja.
<Tekno_> dingedong
<Iltsu> elias_a, ei tarvii yhtää olla katkera jos on vanha ja väsyny, eikä Transformerssit kinosta :(
<Iltsu> ne on kovia ne leffat
<Iltsu> tai ainaki ne mitkä oon nähny
<elias_a> Iltsu: Varmaan sukupolvikysymys. Mun mielestä kauheeta paskaa.
<elias_a> Mutta se on kuitenkin eri asia kuin se, oliko "vitsi" osuva. Optimus Prime ei ole primus motor käsitteen oikeassa merkityksessä. Se oli se, mitä kritisoin.
<tale> Käsitteen keskusteluun tuonut taho halusi ilmaista tietämättömyytensä yleissivistykseen kuuluvasta latinan osaamisesta, mutta julkistaa syvällisen osaamisensa liittyen television Transformers-sarjaan.
<Iltsu> tale :D
<elias_a> Tietysti asiaan vaikuttaa myös se, että siinä vaiheessa kun noita Transformers-leluja oli markkinoilla, rakentelin jo kuplamuisteja ZX Spectrumiin ja hitsailin kulkuneuvojani.
<elias_a> tale: No mun mielestä joku Transformers ei lankea yleissivistyksen alaan.
<tale> elias_a: Ei minustakaan.
<elias_a> tale: Ai juu - luin kehnosti.
<StockAntenna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59QeKkjishs Transformers robots in disguise
<tale> Tiedän siitä sen verran, että siinä on Optimus Prime. Ne taisi tulla televisiosta 80-luvulla, kun silloin minulla ei ollut televisiota.
<czr> ai hitsi, pitänee viljellä puujalkoja useammin kun näinkin syväluotaavia etymologisia analyysejä saa aikaiseksi niin pienellä vaivalla :-)
<StockAntenna> ainoa mieleenjäänyt on toi teema
<elias_a> Näin. Vaan pitäiskö sille ehkä kuitenkin sopia offtopic-kanava?
<czr> ja kyse on toki populäärikulttuurista. se että laskeeko kukaan sitä yleissivistyksen joukkoon on sitten katsojasta kiinni
<elias_a> Nimim. syyllinen tähän lätinään.
<StockAntenna> oli vähän pienempien lasten juttuja kuin omia silloin kun noi tuli tv:stä
<Iltsu> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic-latinajatransformers
<Mikaela> onko sellainenkin?
<elias_a> Mikäs sen ot-kanavan nimi oli?
<Mikaela> #ubuntu-fi-offtopic tai #ubuntu-fi-tiimit jossa puhutaan vain peleistä
<Mikaela> tai siis...
<pesasa> Jotta olisi välillä asiaakin, niin palaanpa eiliseen ongelmaani.
<pesasa> Nyt testaan käyttämällä kotiverkon tukiaseman sijaan Jollan hotspotia.
<pesasa> Ei toimi wlan senkään kautta kuin suoraan ip-numeroita käyttäen. Paitsi...
<pesasa> Chromium toimii!
<pesasa> Mitä Chromium tekee toisin?
<tale> pesasa: Oletko koittanut ottaa mrdns:n pois käytöstä? Eli käyttäisi ulkoista nimipalvelinta suoraan.
<pesasa> tale: Oletko varma, että mdns hoitaa tuota cacheavaa dns:ää? Eikö mdns ole Avahi, eli paikallisverkon palvelu, jossa kukin laite kertoo itse nimestään ja palveluistaan?
<tale> Kyllä nsswitch.conf mukaan se nimipalvelua hoitaa.
<tale> Tuossa minusta homma ei toimi kuten pitää, eli bugi on jossain.
<pesasa> Niin, sitä paikallisten lähiverkon laitteiden välistä.
<tale> Bugia voisi etsiä poistamalla tuon palvelun, ja katsomalla katoaako vika.
<pesasa> Avahi on kyllä ollut ainoa, joka on toiminut.
<mjr> cachetus kai menee dnsmasq:n kautta, käyttämällä 127.0.0.1:a resolv.confissa
<mjr> mdns-jutut on tosiaan lähiverkon multicast-dns-hommia
<mjr> avahin hoitamia
<pesasa> mjr: Noin juuri.
<pesasa> Tosin mulla ei näytä edes olevan dnsmasq asennettuna.
<Mikaela> dnsmasq tuntuu aina häiritsevän minua ja minä otan sen aina pois sieltä /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf:issa vai missä se nyt olikaan ja minulla on myös tapana laittaa oma dns-välimuisti, nykyään unbound.
<Mikaela> entä dnsmasq-base?
<pesasa> Millähän pyhällä hengellä tuo on ylipäätään toiminut, kun resolv.conf:issa kuitenkin on vaan 127.0.1.1
<pesasa> Mikaela: No se on.
<mjr> no sama asia
<pesasa> Joo, eli ilmeisesti NetworkManager pyörittää tuota dnsmasq:ia.
<pesasa> Vois olla ihan hyvä kokeilla disabloida tuo dnsmasq tuolta. Kun kotona kuitenkin tukiasemassa pyörii myös dnsmasq.
<Mikaela> niin ja jos sen haluaa pois, niin jossakin tuolla mainitsemassani tiedostossa tai vastaavassa löytyy rivi dns=dnsmasq ja kommentoimalla sen pois ja "sudo service network-manager restart" dns-pyyntöjen pitäisi mennä suoraan
<pesasa> Mikaela: Joo, tonne tiedostoon jo kurkkasin ja näin rivin.
<pesasa> On tämä kyllä hämärää. Ei ollut ainakaan dnsmasq:n vika. Nyt se on poissa välistä ja sama ongelma edelleen.
<pesasa> Täytyy katsoa, olisko tuossa jotain: http://askubuntu.com/questions/455338/ping-unknown-host-google-com-but-ips-works-fine
<pesasa> Höh. Ubuntu forumsissa oli lupaavasti vastaavanlainen tapaus ja oli merkitty SOLVED:iksi. Ja ratkaisu oli ollut uudellenasennus. :-(
<pesasa> No, jatkan painimista. Mutta tosiaan hassua, että Chromiumilla yhteydet toimivat nimillä, mutta Firefoxilla tai ylipäätään millään muulla ei näytä toimivan.
<pesasa> Ja lankayhteydellä kaikki toimii hyvin.
<ansa> ettei chromiumissa oo jotain ihmeellistä fallbackia googlen nimipalveluihin
<Mikaela> en ihmettelisi, vaikka olisikin
<pesasa> Silti nimipalvelut näyttävät toimivan ihan hyvin, jos kyselee hostlla, nslookupilla, digillä...
<Mikaela> mitä ne sanovat nimipalvelimiksi?
<pesasa> Ja vaikka laittaisi resolv.conf:iin Googlen 8.8.8.8:n niin ei auta.
<ansa> eihän sulla oo mitään proxy konfiguroituna?
<pesasa> ansa: Just otettiin dnsmasq:kin pois päältä.
<pesasa> Ja kun kaikki toimii langallisen eth0:n kautta kuin vettä vaan.
<ansa> se lankaverkko on ihan sama kuin langaton? siis samassa ethernetissä?
<pesasa> Normaalisti joo. (Nyt olen tien päällä.)
<gildean> pesasa: ootko kattonu miltä /etc/nsswitch.conf näyttää?
<gildean> lähinnä se hosts-rivi siis
<elias_a> pesasa: No se on ihan hyvä ratkaisu se uudelleenasennus. Linux-käyttäjät ovat niin työtä pelkäämättömiä ja kovia kavereita, että hoituu tosta vaan. Ja samassa ajassa kuin toimistoympäristöön optimoidun wintoosan uudelleenkäynnistys.
<elias_a> ;-)
<Mikaela> minusta olisi parempi selvittää miksi tuo tapahtuu, kuin asentaa uudelleen
<elias_a> Mikaela: No totta kai olisi! :D
<elias_a> Onko gscan2pdf-käyttäjiä kuulolla?
<elias_a> Saatteko softan toimimaan siten, että input on monisivuinen PDF-tiedosto, jolle tehdään OCR?
<elias_a> Mulla tiimalasi runksuttaa mutta OCR-output -ikkunaan ei tule mitään.
<pesasa> Kuten joku PicoCMSään kommentoikin, on sen kehitys ilmeisesti jämähtänyt. PhileCMS kuitenkin jatkaa siitä. Sama periaate ja tiedostorakenne, mutta systeemi uusiksi kirjoitettu ja paljon parannuksia.
<pesasa> Väärä kanava
<tale> Kyllä minua kiinnostaa PhileCMS. Etin sen kotisivunkin jo.
<pesasa> Jatkokehitelty PicoCMSstä.
<IhqTzup_> Ahaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-24
<Tekno_> huomenta
<tale> Huomenia vaan.
<Mikaela> hiukan offtopiccia, onko kenelläkään btrfs:ää käytössä kannettavalla? minulla on tällä johon laitoin kokeilumielessä Antergosin ja tämän akku toimii vähän miten sattuu (ilmeisesti en olisi saanut asentaa uutta käyttöjärjestelmää kalibroinnin päätteeksi?) ja aina kun akku loppuu jokin osio menee enemmän tai vähemmän rikki.
<Mikaela> Ensin täytyi tikulta "btrfs check --repair /dev/sda1" ja toisella kerralla meni /home, joten täytyi käynnistää liittämättä sitä "btrfs check --repair /dev/sda2" ja mietin onko tämä btrfs:n vai Angergosin ongelma, veikkaan vähän btrfs:ää, mutta Jollakin käyttää sitä ongelmitta
<Mikaela> Ubuntu 14.10 ja ext4 eivät muuten välittäneet
<puhuri> mulla on btrfs salatulla lvm:llä 14.04 ja vaikka on akku loppunut tai muuten juminut niin ei ainankaan ole näkynyt ongelmia
<Mikaela> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-25
<pesasa> Mikaela: Jaa meinaat, että Jolla käyttää btrfs:ää ongelmitta. :-)
<Mikaela> no minulla ei ole ollut ongelmia sen kanssa ja se käyttää btrfs:ää
<pesasa> Mä olen muutaman kerran joutunut balansoimaan sitä.
<Mikaela> hymiöstä päättelen, että sinulla taisi olla jokin ongelma?
<Mikaela> vielä ei ole tullut minulle vastaan
<Mikaela> Jolla on myös listattu https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Production_Users
<pesasa> Jollan kanssa ongelma tulee kai eniten siitä, että 16 GB ei ole kovin paljoa.
<Mikaela> minä en ole tainnut vielä saada sitä täyteen
<pesasa> Eli ongelma onkin siinä, että levyltä saattaa olla käytössä esim. 9 GB/13 GB ja silti muka loppuu tila.
<Mikaela> tuo kuulostaa kyllä aika pahalta
<pesasa> En tarkkaan tiedä, miten btrfs toimii, mutta se varailee jotain juttuja ja kun ne loppuvat, niin ei hyvä.
<pesasa> Tuo balansointi palauttaa homman taas kuntoon.
<pesasa> Viime kesänä jäi Korkeasaaresta muutama kuva ottamatta, kun kamera kyllä otti kuvat, mutta puhelin ei saanut niitä tallennettua. Jonkin ajan päästä rupesi verkkoyhteydetkin pätkimään.
<pesasa> Puhelin oli ihan tukossa, kunnes sain balansoitua.
<pesasa> En tiedä, onko sillä jotain vaikutusta, miten sitä levytilaa käyttää. Esim. jos lisäilee ja poistelee tiedostoja paljon.
<Mikaela> tämä? https://together.jolla.com/question/30822/root-and-home-disks-full-and-causing-various-problems/
<Mirv> toi balansoinnin tarve on kunnon säätö++ Jollassa kyllä, onneksi se tulee automaattiseksi seuraavassa päivityksessä :)
<pesasa> Mikaela: Just toi.
<pesasa> Jos kaikki menee hyvin, ei tuohon törmää. Jos taas törmää, niin voi hetken joutua vääntämään. Kyllä se meikäläiseltä luonnistuu, mutta ei voi olettaa tavalliselta puhelimen käyttäjältä.
<pesasa> Jollassa on toisaalta muutamia noita juttuja, joita voi joutua säätämään käsin, mutta toisaalta, usein ne jutut on kuitenkin mahdollista korjata kotikonstein.
<Mikaela> minulla tulee tuolla btrfs fi show:lla "        devid    1 size 13.75GiB used 13.75GiB path /dev/mmcblk0p28", mutta en ole nähnyt mitään ongelmia, pitäisikö minun alkaa balancoimaan?
<Mikaela> "At this point you should also try copying ~500 MB of files under your home directory mountpoint with a 'cp' command." ei taida löytyä näin isoja tiedostoja
<Mikaela> kysymykseni on näköjään jo esitetty ja vastattu https://together.jolla.com/question/30822/root-and-home-disks-full-and-causing-various-problems/?answer=68778#post-id-68778
<StockAntenna> balansointi
<StockAntenna> jopas on
<Mirv> Jolla kärsii vähän siitä että olivat turhan edistyksellisiä ja valitsivat btrfs:n joka on keskeneräinen ja buginen normikäyttäjän kannalta
<Mirv> mutta tosiaan, update 12:ssa pitäisi käsittääkseni ennen päivitystä tapahtua balance automaattisesti
<Mirv> vai liekö se sitten että vasta 12 -> 13 tapahtuu ekan kerran, en tiedä
<mjr> juu vähän bleeding edgeä
<mjr> waylandin kanssa niillä sen sijaan menee vissiin okei?
<Mirv> joo käsittääkseni ihan ok, siis ei mitään että crashaisi tai muuta. perffi on toki aina sellainen jota on vaikea saada täydelliseksi, mutta siinä usein mennään lopulta ihan hw-ajuritasolle kompositoinnin lisäksi.
<mjr> ja se sit taas on android-libhybris-meininkiä...
<crope> meikä on kyllä kärsinyt btrfs:n ei niin robustista olemuksesta ja paljon. menny levyt sekaisin varmaan ~10 kertaa kun kernelin saanu tilttiin (tapahtuu tosi usein kun koodailee kerneliä). hukkuu ja vaurioituu tiedostoja yhtenään. tässä ootellu että tulis fedora 22 niin asennan sen uudelleen ja vanha ext4. siinä ei käytännössä koskaan tullut mitään damagea vaikka kuinka tilttas
<tale> Onko BTRFS tosiaan vieläkin noin keskeneräinen?
<crope> maanataina sain peräti 2 kertaa ajaa recoveryä... ~4 tilttiä ja kaks kertaa piti alkaa filesysteemiä säätään ja backupeista palautteleen filuja
<crope> no hyvin se toimii, mutta ei ole robusti alkuunkaan cräshien suhteen
<ansa> musta se on kyllä keskeneräinen jos crashit saa sekaisin - toki jos sattuu kirjoittamaan jotain sekoa crashin yhteydessä, mutta pitäishän nyt ihan perusresetin tiedostojärjestelmä kestää tänäpäivänä
<crope> katos kaikenmaailman konffifilut kotihakemistosta. git:istä kans katoaa aina dataa, tulee 0-tavun mittaisia tiedostoja joiden kanssa sitte on helisemässä ku komennot feilaa
<crope> saattaa kyllä tälläkertaa että on joku kernel 4.0-rc1 btrfs bugi, siinä varmasti on niitä bugeja aina RC kerneleissä enempi kun sitä kehitetään. mutta joo, all-in-all, vaihtuu ext4 seuraavassa päivityksessä
<crope> katos .bash* filuja kotihakemistosta ja rytmilaatikon soittolista mm. viimeksi. eli semmoisia pieniä tiedostoja jotka on olleet auki. varsin ikävä backupista kopsata niitä yksi kerrallaan
<StockAntenna> onkos tuo btfrs jotenkin ihmeellinen extiin verrattuna?
<mjr> on se aika ihmeellinen
<tale> StockAntenna: On toki, paljon hienoja ominaisuuksia.
<tale> Olisin vaan olettanut tekijät keskittyvät ensin sopivaan ominaisuuksien alijoukkoon jonka tekevät luotettavasti toimivaksi, ja vasta sitten lisäävät uusia ominaisuuksia.
<puhuri> säilyyko nuo filut snapshoteissa? Se kun on CoW-systeemien hauskin ominaisuus
<puhuri> onko sulla muuten ssd vai pyörivä levy?
<crope> ssd mulla on. en mä ole käyttänyt snapshotteja
<czr> itse käytin nfs-roottia kun koodasin vielä x86:llä kerneleitä. suht helppo saada kuitenkin perusdistrot siltä pyörimään eikä haittaa vaikka menee sähköt tai hard-lockkia yms
<czr> embedded-targeteillakin toi on ihan ok, mut ei aina mahdollista toki
<czr> ei tietty mikään maailman nopein järjestely, mut ei tarvi pelätä ihan niin paljon korruptiota
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-26
<Tm_T> myynti taas menossa http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<Tekno_> jotekin vastemielinen
<Tekno_> sen perusteel mitä käyttäny pöytäkoneubnutua
<StockAntenna> pitäskö olla Knome 3?
<Tekno_> juu
<Tekno_> mut päivitykset aina rikkoo enemmä ku korjaa
<Tekno_> ja sitte suomennokset on Finglish
<Tekno_> :D
<StockAntenna> suomennokset ainakin tietokone-upuntussa on varsin hyviä verrattuna siihen mitä muinaisissa vapaissa käyttiksissä oli yli 10 v sitten
<Tekno_> no ei kyl oo
<Tekno_> esim jonku evolutionin suomennokset oli viimeks kunnossa joku 3 distroversiota sitten
<Tekno_> ollu pitkän aikaa osittain suomee ja osittain englantii
<elias_a> Tekno_: No siitä vaan kääntämään.
<elias_a> Minä joskus sitä vähän korjailin, mutta kun softa on niin kehno, en enää viitsi.
<Tm_T> Tekno_: paremmin tää on suomennettu ollut kuin Android, käyttökokemus kertaluokkaa mukavampi
<StockAntenna> Andromu oli ainakin ekoissa versiossa ihan vitsi suomennosten suhteen
<Mirv> Evolution kaipaisi vapaaehtoista kääntäjää kovasti kyllä
<Mirv> ja toki koko suomentajien määrä on varsin pieni, mutta laatuun on kuitenkin suhteellisesti ottaen panostettu
<Mirv> esim. henk. koht. olen korjannut aina kaiken joka on itseä häirinnyt
<Mirv> toki vain LTS:ien suhteen, koska suurin osa ihmisistä käyttää sitä
<Mirv> ja tosiaan, Ubuntu Phone on suht hyvässä kuosissa kiitos mm. Tm_T:n varhaisen palautteen ansiosta :)
<Mirv> oma luuri pitäisi tulla näinä päivinä, UPS-e-mail tuli jo
<Iltsu> ois kyl iha mielenkiintost koittaa tota
<StockAntenna> tuo myyntitapa vaikuttaa oudolta, "myynti taas menossa". Luulis että kiinaluuria saisi tehtaasta sen verran ulos että olisi jatkuvasti saatavilla nettikaupassa
<Mirv> StockAntenna: tervetuloa flash salejen aikaan... se on enempi sellainen markkinoinnillinen muotivillitys joka on ihan toimivakin.
<Mirv> jos se olisi koko ajan saatavilla niin olisi vähemmän kiinnostava
<Mirv> vrt crowdsourcingin käyrät per päivä, alussa ja lopussa tapahtuu ja keskellä ei mitään
<StockAntenna> launchi pitää tietty olla hehkutettu ja kaman mielellään loppuakin, mutta sit homman pitäs tasaantua
<Mirv> tostahan on ollut puhetta että se on muutenkin tarkoituksella vielä rajattua jotta suurimmat fanit ostaa ja saadaan rauhassa varmistettua laatu ja ostajien tyytyväisyys
<Mirv> verrattu esim. FirefoxOS:aan joka meni suoraan kauppojen hyllyille ja palautusprosentit oli melko isoja
<Mirv> en tiedä sitten miten Meizu-launch, tuleeko jo kauppojen hyllylle
<puhuri> en muista mitä esittelin tuoreesta ubuntusta (aika perusjuttua) mutta tajusin vasta kun tuleva käyttäjä kommentoi, että n. joka kolmas dialogi oli englanniksi
<Tm_T> StockAntenna: pääpointti hypen luomisessa
<Tm_T> myöhemmin tulee ne puhelimet mitkä menee massoille
<Tm_T> kuitenkin nyt tarvitaan rajatulta joukolta palautetta eikä miljoona käyttäjää huutamaan "miks tää ei tee kuin mun aifööni!"
<Tm_T> Mirv: Meizu vissiin tulee Meizun haluamassa laajuudessa
<Tm_T> ainakaan minä en ole kuullut minkäänlaisista rajoitteista
<Tm_T> Mirv: Canonicalin puolelta puhuttu että seuraava rajoitettu puhelin tulisi amerikoiden markkinoille muistaakseni
<Tm_T> Meizu aika epätodennäköinen kandidaatti semmoseen
<Tm_T> niiden markkinat kuitenkin pääosin Aasiassa
<Mirv> ookoo, no kaikenlaista tulossa joka tapauksessa :)
<Tm_T> tämähän nyt sitten meinaa sitä että Ubuntu-puhelimia on tulossa monella rintamalla
<Tm_T> eikä vain Meizu ja BQ
<Jonneburger> onko kellään hajua miten fixaan seuraavan: ubuntu ja windows asennettu vierekkäin, tahdo poistaa ubuntu, joten poistan sen osion. nyt uudelleenkäynnistyksessä tulee grub error
<Echramath> Saikos nykyään jostain triviaalisti windowsboottilevyn tehtyä?
<Jonneburger> jonkun system repair discin teon löysin kyl
<ninnnu_> teet sellasen, boottaat jonkun muotoiseen Windowsiin ja sanot "fixmbr /jotaintäppiätähän"
<Jonneburger> juu
<Jonneburger> kunhan tarpeeks googlas löyty ohjeet
<Jonneburger> olispa jossain joku "näitä voi sattua jos räpläät koneella" raamattu
<Echramath> Toi onnistuu kyllä helpommin toisinpäin
<jonneburger> Bleh. Ongelma oli vaan se että ubuntun käynnistysohjelma oli jääny päälle
<ninnnu_> niin
<jonneburger> Ois kyl pitäny löytää toi ohje jo pari vuotta sitten kun tää sama tapahtu
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-28
<viginti> a 18
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-29
<Pete__> Päivitin Ubuntun 14.10 eilen ja sen jälkeen onkin ihan turha kattella mitään 1080 laatusta pätkää..mikäköhän tässä uutuudessa mättää? myöskään sofware sourceja ei saa auki kun terminaalin kautta..
<Pete__> ??
<elias_a> Pete__: Miten teit päivityksen - verkkoyhteyden kautta vai massamuistilla?
<Pete__> verkon kautta
<Pete__> latasin ton intelin graphis intallerin mut valittaa et distroo ei tuota
<Pete__> asensin XORG:in uudelleen mut ei auta sekään
<elias_a> Pete__: Mitä tarkoitat sillä, että ohjelmalähteitä ei "saa auki"?
<Pete__> ei suostu avaamaan tuota software & updates tuolta menusta
<mjr> millä soittimella mättää
<mjr> oletko kokeillut muita
<Pete__> vlc
<mjr> vaikka mplayer
<mjr> ja /var/log/Xorg.0.log :n vois pastebinata niin tarkistais tuleeko kiihdytetty ajuri käyttöön
<Pete__> hetken aikaa toimii videot kaikilla soittimilla mut about 5min pääst menee pikseli mössöks
<Pete__> http://pastebin.com/YKVhmLvD
<mjr> video menee vai kaikki? kaatuuko kone?
<Pete__> video vaan
<mjr> vois sit _ehkä_ olla että se käyttää intelin purkukiihdytystä nykyään oletuksena ja se bugaa jotenkin
<mjr> kokeile säätää vlc:n preferences -> input / codecs -> hardware accelerated decoding disabled
<mjr> käynnistä vlc uudestaan varmuuden vuoksi ja soittamaan taas
<tale> Pete__: Onko se päivitys varmasti mennyt loppuun asti?
<Pete__> kyllä on
<tale> Pete__: Voisi saada hyödykästä tietoa tekemällä päivitys komentoriviltä, niin näkee mahdolliset virheilmoitukset.
<Pete__> ei virheitä
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-29
<Mirv> jokos joku tilasi Bq:n M10:n? etusivulla heti suurimmalla http://www.bq.com/uk/
<Mirv> mietin etten välttämättä just heti tarttis mutta toisaalta nyt tulisi suojakuori yms kaupan päälle jos tilaa viikon parin sisään
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-30
<tathhu> hmm, tulipas tilattua ubuntu-tabi :o
<Echramath> Mikäs?
<tathhu> Toi BQ'n Aquaris jotain FullHD-versiona :o
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-01
<pony_> Hello. I have mint KDE here. How to resize icons on desktop
#ubuntu-fi 2016-04-02
<Mirv> teinpäs saman, siis tilasin https://store.bq.com/en/ubuntu-edition-aquaris-m10
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-27
<Talikkaf> xerox-monitoimikopiokoneelle ajuria ubuntulle olisiko
<Talikkaf> pitäisi verkkotulostusta varten asentaa
<Talikkaf> helsingin päässä ovat etähallintaa käyttäneet asennuksiin mutta veikkaan että se koskee vain win/mac-koneita
<Talikkaf> olen nyt kuntouttavassa työtoiminnassa ratkomassa satunnaisia ongelmia
<Talikkaf> xerox workcentre 7556
<Laodikea> Kyllä sille näyttäis saavan linux -ajurit xeroxin sivuilta
<Talikkaf> joo, katsoinkin juuri, kiitos ja anteeksi
<elias_a> Jos se tulostin etähallinnassa niin siellä saattaa sitten olla sellainenkin juttu, että sille tulostimelle pitää kertoa, että se saa ottaa vastaan tulostustöitä siltä tietyltä koneelta.
<ansa> Todennäköisesti toi ei edes tartte mitään eri ajuria pelkkää tulostusta varten
<Talikkaf> joo, ainakaan windows-tulostus ei tarvinnut lisäoikeuksia paitsi muistaakseni pin-koodin kirjanpitoa varten
<Talikkaf> (puolitoista vuotta sitten)
<Talikkaf> olivat yrittäneet asentaa teamviewerin deb-pakettia jotta etähallinta olisi voinut asentaa ajurin mutta eivät olleet saaneet sitä auki kai
<Talikkaf> mitä hemmettiä ,ubuntu matessa ei tiedostoselaimessa ole kellonaikaa tiedoston tallennusajassa
<Talikkaf> miten voi olla noin surkea järjestelmä
<Talikkaf> eikun äh, tämä olikin xubuntu, erehdyin järjestelmästä
<Talikkaf> mutta nyt painoin vahingossa "peruuta" kesken järjestelmäpäivitysten ja ikkuna jäi jumiin kohtaan grub-pc... meniköhän se jumiin
<Talikkaf> uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen se näyttäisi toimivan ehkä
<Talikkaf> ei se oikein etene
<Talikkaf> tuntuu ohjelmistopäivitykset jääneen jumiin kohtaan "tehdään asetukset: grub-pc"
<Talikkaf> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/eW2OWMUH/kuva.png
<Talikkaf> pitänkö ajaa dpkg... terminaalista?
<Talikkaf> joo
<testailija> ei tuo ubuntu kyllä toimi läppärillä yhtää mulla
<testailija> Niin hankalaa
<Talikkaf> mitä on tarkoitus tehdä?
<testailija> surffailla :)
<Talikkaf> minäkin valitan koko ajan linuxia kun en osaa
<Talikkaf> en vaan osaa
<testailija> Oppii pikkuhiljaa
<Talikkaf> surffailussa ubuntu kyllä toimii ihan hyvin kokemusteni mukaan
<testailija> Jooh, mun läppärillä ei se oo edes vanha mutta tuo käytettävyys ei vaan oo hyvä, pitäs olla erillinen hiiri tms niin vois olla parempi
<testailija> Pitäs viel koittaa pöytäkoneelle asentaa
<testailija> En oo muutenkaan mikää "läppäri ihminen" :)
<Talikkaf> Eroaako tuo Windowsin ongelmista?
<testailija> En oo käyttäny windowssia läppäril ite
<Talikkaf> silti syytät ubuntua
<testailija> Enemmänki harmittelen, en syytä
<testailija> Koska sanoin just eilenki että tykkään yli kovaa tuon ulkonäöstä ja työpöytä asettelusta mutta toimivuus läppärille ei vaan onnaa mulla,  itteähän tässä saa syyttää
<Talikkaf> minkä ubuntun asensit?
<testailija> Sen perus ?
<testailija> Tykkään nimenomaan siitä, pöytäkonella pyörii mint cinnamon ja mate
<testailija> En oo halunnu luovuttaa vielä ubuntun kohdalla
<testailija> koska se on potentiaalinen käyttis, distrowatchin mukaan for beginners mutmut :D
<Talikkaf> en kykene käyttämään unityä, kde:tä tai plasmaa tai edes gnomea kunnolla
<Talikkaf> olen vanhanaikaisten valikoiden ystävä
<testailija> Eli minttu sopis
<testailija> Yritän kyllä sitkeesti luoda tuohon ubuntuun jotain "ystävyyssuhdetta" mutta läppärin välityksellä se ei kyllä nyt onnistu. Pitänee oottaa hieman tilaisuutta että saa vielä kerran koittaa pöytäkoneelle jos mieli muuttuis :)
<ansa> Päivitin kokeeksi yhden Virtualbox-virtuaalin zesty zapukseen - toi varmaan on aikalailla oletuskonffeilla, ja käyttää systemd-resolved:a - ei validoi ollenkaan nimiä, joilta puuttuu dnssec..
<testailija> Mistä tulee toi zesty zapus ? tarkottaa betaa, vai joku virallinen lempinimi ubuntulle kun tuli uudelleen asentaessa vastaan tuo zesty zabus ku vanhempaa vedin betan päälle (tässä on havaittu käyttöjärjestelmä ubuntu zesty zapus) :)
<ansa> Jokaisella versiolla on tuo oma koodinimensä, tulee varmaan Debian-taustan myötä käytettyä niitä ennemmin kuin versionumeroita.
<Laodikea> Se on vain nimi käyttöjärjestelmäversiolle: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)#Releases
<testailija> Ja niitä tuntuu riittävän :D
<ninnnu> vielä 10v sitten jakso muistaa ulkoa. Sitten ei ole enää ihan hirveesti kiinnostanu :P
<testailija> :)
<Talikkaf> etätulostus melkein toimii kopiokoneelle xubuntusta
<Talikkaf> Työ on poistettu väärien tilikirjaustunnusten vuoksi"
<Talikkaf> ei löydy tulostimen asetuksista mitään kirjautumisvalintoja
<Talikkaf> pitääköhän mennä www-selaimen kautta tutkimaan?
<StockAntenna> enemmän kiinnostaa nuo versionumerot kuin noi nimet tosiaan
<testailija> Vähä sama itellä, tai julkasupäivä mutta siinä samalla opppii sitte noita nimiäkin ..ehkä.. :)
<testailija> nyt on vissiin läppärissä sitte "Yakkety Yak" :D
<testailija> hitto mitä nimiä xD
<StockAntenna> noista ei oikein mitään hyödy mutta numerosta tietää milloin versio happanee
<Talikkaf> kirjauduin sisään tulostimen web-hallintaan ja tulostin asiakirjan www-sivun kautta mutta tuli sama virheilmoitus
<testailija> Näyttää siltä että tota ubuntun unitya ei pysty käyttämään niinkuin tahtoisin (lisää poista suosikkeja ekalle riville)  varsinkaan poistamaan kun se kerää kaiken turhan siihen , ei auta ei tolle oo käyttöä eikä muutkaan versiot ei houkuta yhtään kun ei näytä tuota unity valikkoa olevan googlen kuvien perusteella käytettävissä. Se on nyt se mikä tökkii tuo unity, siihen ku sais lisätä ja poistaa työka
<testailija> Esim mintun valikossa on suosikit rivi, kätevästi saa kerättyä romppeet siihen ja ne on hallittavissa miten haluaa, saman ku sais unityyn mut toistaseks se taitaa nyt jäädä tähän ja lopetan sen kuopan kaivamisen.
<testailija> Niinku sanoin eilen, "antaa ymmärtää muttei ymmärrä antaa". Anteeks ja moi ! :)
<Talikkaf> mintiä itsekin olisin alkanut käyttää elleivät asiantuntijat olisi suositelleet ubuntu matea
<hahlo> ketkä asiantuntijat?
<StockAntenna> The Top men
<hahlo> niinpä
<Sm1thY> Terve taas, eli olisi taas ongelmia.. Eli Software Updater ei löydä mitään päivitettävää, mutta Ubuntu Software näyttää OS Updates (cups-daemon) ja se ei suostu päivittämään ja tulee oikeaan yläkulmaan punainen kieltomerkki, mitä mä teen?
<Laodikea> cups on tulostimille, jos sun tulostin toimii, sun ei tarvii tehdä mitään
<Laodikea> päätteessä voi toki katsoa sudo apt update ja sudo apt upgrade, niin näkee, tuleeko jotain virhesanomia
<ninnnu> ja changelogin mukaan ei oo ees turmapäivityksiä (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+changelog)
<Sm1thY> Ei meikällä oo ees tulostinta
<Sm1thY> Nyt Software Updater näyttää että "Not all updates can be installed" ja ehdottaa Partial Upgdare ja vaatii salasanaa?
<Laodikea> sen voi sille syöttää ja antaa tehdä partial upgraden
<Sm1thY> Minäpä kokeilen
<Sm1thY> Tosin kysyn ensin, onko turvallista laittaa salasana tuohon?
<Laodikea> sitten voi katsoa terminaalista noilla kommenoilla, jotka mainitsin, minkä takia joku paketti ei päivity
<Laodikea> Software updateriin on joo ihan turvallista antaa salasana
<Sm1thY> Piti bootata
<Sm1thY> Tuo Partial Upgrade poisti aika paljon jotain
<Laodikea> poisti?
<Sm1thY> 69 tiedostoa were removed
<Sm1thY> No nyt ainakin toimii näemmä
<Sm1thY> Milläs komennolla tms näkisin että mitä se oikein teki?
<Sm1thY> Ähpöh, pitääkö taas asentaa uudestaan
<Laodikea> taas? oletko monestikin asentanut uusiksi?
<Laodikea> miksi se nyt pitäisi asentaa uudestaan?
<Sm1thY> Hmm.. Mitäs mä nyt oon tän kanssa säheltänyt.. 3kk sisällä kai 2 kertaa asentanut uudelleen tms
<ninnnu> jos sä joskus haluut oikeasti oppia jotain niin sä lopetat ton uudelleenasentelun
<Sm1thY> :D
<ninnnu> ja alat opettelemaan että mikä meni pieleen ja miten se korjataan ilman asennusta
<ninnnu> saat asentaa uudelleen sitten kun ei enää boottaa
<ninnnu> Koska paras tapa oppia asioita on rikkoa asioita ja sitten korjata ne. Ei asentaa uudelleen viikon välein
<Sm1thY> ninnnu, ei sentään ihan niin usein ^_^
<ninnnu> no silti useammin kuin uuteen distroversioon päivitys
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-28
<Sm1thY> Hmm.. Kannattaako tota 17.04 -versiota testata vai sekotanko vaan koneeni taas?
<ninnnu> RC tulee 6.4, ehkä silloin aikaisintaan
<ninnnu> saa tietty betaa ajaa jos siltä tuntuu
<ninnnu> joskus enemmän ku harrasti niin taisin ajaa betaa ja ei tullu ihan hirveen paha mieli kuitenkaan
<Sm1thY> "RC" ?
<ninnnu> Release Candidate
<Sm1thY> Aa
<StockAntenna> Radio Controlled
<elias_a> Jos tuntuu radio-ohjatulta niin kannattaa vääntää folihattua kireämmälle.
<ninnnu> tai verkkokissa irti
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-29
<Sm1thY> Mitäs mieltä ootte tästä softasta? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/stacer-ubuntu-system-cleaner-update
<ninnnu> Eiks me olla käsitelty tää jo?
<Sm1thY> Wut, oonko höpäjännyt jo aikaisemmin? :O
<ninnnu> no ainakin kuvakaappaus näyttää tutulta
<Sm1thY> Ahaa, eli jätän asentamatta?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-30
<Sm1thY> Lueskelen tässä uutisia Ubuntusta, onko tavallisella käyttäjällä järkeä käyttää TORia?
<ninnnu> riippuu
<Laodikea> Ylen vikasietotila-podcastissa mietittiin tätä viime syksynä: http://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2016/10/10/vikasietotila-19-tor-salaus-harhautus
<ninnnu> Jos ymmärtää tietyt lisäriskit (exit pointit voi lukea sun salaamattoman liikenteen) ja jaksaa elää huomattavasti hitaamman bitin kanssa niin saa suorittaa vapaasti
<ninnnu> korjaan. *voi lukea ja muokata
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-31
<IhqTzup> Eihän kaikki liikenne mene yhden exit noden läpi vaan pieninä palasiana useammin exit noden läpi. Korjatkaa jos olen väärässä.
<ninnnu> no yks HTTP-yhteys on yks exit node
<ninnnu> MITM-hommien kannalta vielä pahempi jos hajautuu koska sitten on isompi noppa voittaa pahis-exit joka laitta sekaan vähän omaa javascriptiä
<ansa> taitaa tuo jotenkin pitää samaan saittiin saman exitin käytössä
<ansa> torbrowser ainakin
<IhqTzup> Niin joo totta
<IhqTzup> jos käyttää perus http niin sit kyl vuotaa tieto exit nodelle. Https ja .onion pitäis olla turvallista.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-01
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, missäköhän vika kun 14.04:ssä ei suostu päästämään hiiren kursoria kahden näytön välisen rajan yli muuta kuin ihan satunnaisissa tapauksissa...
<ninnnu> ne näytöt ei ole samalla korkeudella?
<ninnnu> sillee jos menee kattoo jostain graafisemmasta xrandr-konffaimesta
<kirvesAxe> ongelma ratkesi, kone oli omatoimisesti laittanut "hidastus reunoilla" -asetuksen päälle ja se bugasi :)
<Laodikea> ARandR-ohjelmaa olen käyttänyt näyttöjen keskinäisen asettelun säätämiseen: https://christian.amsuess.com/tools/arandr/
<StockAntenna> 12.04:n loppu tais tulla
<StockAntenna> tosin siihen tuli vielä päivityksiä
<ninnnu> RHEL5 EOLas kans tässä kuun vaihteessa
<ninnnu> Sopivaa setelinippua vastaan kyllä molempiin saa vielä päivityksiä
<Echramath> Saiskohan tukea seteleillä...
<ninnnu> käyttötukea ei kyl enää saa RHEL5:een
<StockAntenna> seiska on kyllä hyvä
<StockAntenna> kaikki loppuu aikanaan, tuet tottakai
#ubuntu-fi 2017-04-02
<Talikkaf>  fysiikanopettajatuttavani Jyväskylästä on tehnyt joitakin Ubuntu MATE -opetusvideoita. En ole tosin vielä katsonut niitä. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKmx93icaMU&list=PLlpvsLzWOZ7hlBZ85C1c7mvNC-fHdQr8T
<hahlo> tässä ubuntu gnome video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSXqGpupGLI
<Sm1thY> Kysynpä taas, piti asentaa Ubuntu uudelleen, ja huomasin että sivupaneelista katosi keskenkaiken tuo Amazon, pitääkö huolestua?
<Laodikea> Ethän sä saanut asentaa Ubuntua uudelleen vielä
<Laodikea> mutta ei tarvitse olla huolissaan, jos et käyttänyt sitä ominaisuutta
<ninnnu> Useimmille Amazonin meneminen roskiin on vain toivottu lopputulos
<Sm1thY> Juuh, rupesin vaan ihmettelemään kun itekseen katos
<hahlo> saako pantheonin ubuntuun?
<Radeon> Hei, miten palautan suomalaiten nappaimet, jostakin kumman syysta ne on kadonneet vaikka jarjestelmassa lukee Suomalainen nappaimisto
<Laodikea> avaa pääte (ctrl + alt + t) ja kirjoita: setxkbmap fi
<Laodikea> ihan arvalla menee nyt tuo neuvo, mutta onko ihan perus Ubuntu?
<Radeon> On ihan perus Ubuntu, paivitti just jotain
<Laodikea> Sitten voi ihan uudelleenkäynnistys auttaa
<Radeon> kokeilin jo, ei muuttunut
<Radeon> taisi palautua tuolla neuvollasi koska ääääöööö löytyy
<Radeon> Kiitos oikein paljon avustasi :)
<Laodikea> joo, tosin toi asetus pyyhkiytyy käsittääkseni bootissa
<Radeon> Näppäimistöstä vielä: sammutin koneen ja käynnistin uudestaan ja huomasin ylhäällä oikealla että siellä oli EN näppäimistönä, klikkasin sen FI ja taas toimii. En tiedä miksi se muuttuu, mutta ei hätää kun sen nyt ymmärrän.
<Michaela> `dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration` saattaa auttaa pysyvämmin
<Radeon> Kiitos, laitan ylös Ubuntu neuvoja tiedostoon vastaisuuden varalle
<pesasa> Jännä, miten vieläkin Logitechin langattomat (Unify) -näppikset saavat vieläkin aina oletuksena US-layoutin. Vaikka samaan aikaan kiinni oleva langallinen (tai läppärin oma) olisikin oikein FI-layoutilla.
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-27
<psychicist> clear
<psychicist> lol
#ubuntu-fi 2018-04-01
<Echramath> Jos mä kirjoitan dd:lle suoraan laitteeseen, meneekö se normaaliin levycacheen?
<mjr> afaik joo, tosin dd taitaa oletuksena blockata kunnes on synkannut
<mjr> hmm, vai empä oo varma, se on vain tuntunut tekevän niin
<ninnnu> hakkaa varmuuden vuoksi synciä ku dd on valmis
<gildean> menee cacheen, tämän mukaan oflags=sync tai dsync ois varmaan se oikea optio: https://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/html_node/dd-invocation.html
<gildean> tai oflag=direct ja conv=fdatasync
<ansa> conv=fsync tai fdatasync antais kuitenkin kaikkien kirjoitustenyhdistämisten yms. toimia ja varmistais vasta lopuksi että kaikki on levyllä
<gildean> tai itseasiass mites tuo esimerkki tuolla: conv=notrunc,fdatasync
<gildean> joo, tuo kuulostaa parhaalta, kirjottaa vasta lopuks
<ansa> plus joku ssd voi tykata kyttyraa jos jokainen kirjoitus pitää erikseen saada levylle
<gildean> aika paljon eri mahollisuuksia kyllä
<gildean> vähän liikaakin
